#ubuntu-ir 2011-04-04
<ArianHT> kasi midoone chejoori mishe right click ro enable kard too touchpad?
<lxsameer> ArianHT: age gnome dari tu system -> preference -> mouse
<lxsameer> ArianHT: ama baste be laptopet ba xinput ham mituni
<lxsameer> ArianHT: ya mostaghiman tu xorg.conf et tarif kon
<ArianHT> lxsameer: kodoom option hast?
<ArianHT> xinput daram
<lxsameer> ArianHT: helpesho bebin nemidunam
<lxsameer> ArianHT: bastegi be touch padet dare mituni two finger o bezari right click ya har chize digei
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<WhiteCrow1> ilius, ping
<ilius> WhiteCrow1: pong
<WhiteCrow1> ilius, algorithm bara gray cod mikham
<WhiteCrow1> ilius, tolid e gray cod donbal e 1 algorithm azash am mitoni rahnami koni
<ilius> WhiteCrow1: hmmm, nashnidam ta hala
<WhiteCrow1> ilius, gray cod ?! nashnidi ?!
<ilius> WhiteCrow1: na :-D
<WhiteCrow1> ilius, dastam mindazi dude :) vaght nadari kho mozahem et nasham
<ilius> WhiteCrow1: na valla
 * WhiteCrow1 bavar nemikone ilius mokh e riazi lol
<ilius> WhiteCrow1: nemiduam be khoda
<WhiteCrow1> ilius, okay bavar mikonam
<WhiteCrow1> ilius, bazam mer30
<ilius> WhiteCrow1: tu wikipedia nesveshte narnamash ro ke!
<ilius> *barnamash
<WhiteCrow1> ilius, changi be del nemizane on
<ilius> WhiteCrow1: man ke a wikipedia o google kamel tar mistam :-D
<ilius> *nistam
<ilius> WhiteCrow1: google kon
<WhiteCrow1> ilius, ekhtiar dari google daram mikonam dg
<WhiteCrow1> ilius, :) :-* mer30
<ilius> WhiteCrow1: tu olampiad riazi aslan az in chiza nabud
<WhiteCrow1> ilius, in seri ba masol esh bar khord mikonam ke hatman darj kone :)
<ilius> WhiteCrow1: na dada, tu donya hame chiz ra hamegan danand
<WhiteCrow1> ilius, :D ekhtiar darid
 * ilius shukhi nemikone :-(
<WhiteCrow1> ilius, :) bikhial dude
<fvahid> salam be hame
<fvahid> ye moshkele ajib daram
<fvahid> toye ubuntu php5 va apache2 ro nasb kardam vali kar nemikone
<fvahid> command a2enmod php5 ro ham mizanam
<fvahid> chi kar konam?
<ilius> fvahid: read the manuals
<fvahid> ilius: khode ubuntu ye doc dare ono khondam
<fvahid> ilius: toye laptopam javab mide toye desktop na
<ilius> fvahid: kar nemikone ya javab nemide, jomalate mobhami hastan
<ilius> fvahid: log ha ro check kardi? error i nadidi?
<fvahid> ilius: daginan inke apache code php ro nemifahme
<ilius> fvahid: mod_php nasbe?
<fvahid> ilius: hata toye dir /etc/apache/mods-enabled php hast
<ilius> fvahid: tu channel e #php bepors
<fvahid> are nasbe
<fvahid> on doc ke ubuntu gofte bood ro khondam dagigan ejra kardam hich chize khasi nadare
<ilius> fvahid: apache ro restart kardi test koni?
<fvahid> chanta package bayad nasb beshe hamaro nas kardam
<fvahid> are
<fvahid> restart ham kardam
<fvahid> ahan dark-sun omad
<fvahid> dark-sun: salam , khobi?
<ilius> fvahid: ino khundi? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
 * dark-sun OH SHIT! 
<lxsameer> fvahid: log haye apache ro didi ?
<dark-sun> یو ملت
<fvahid> ilius: dagigan in doc ro khondam
<fvahid> lxsameer: alan mibinam
<ilius> dark-sun: salam dada
<ilius> dark-sun: chi shod, shit chera
<lxsameer> fvahid: badesham index.html o bokon index.php
<dark-sun> ilius: seeeelaaaam dadash saeed. hichi va fvahid boodam, shukhi mikonam bahash ;)
<ilius> dark-sun: :)
<fvahid> agha hal shod
<dark-sun> lxsameer:  yo, khubi mehrabun? ;)
<lxsameer> dark-sun: chakerim khubi to
<dark-sun> khubim age bug ha bezaran ;)
<lxsameer> :D
<fvahid> dark-sun: ma shokhi nadarim :)
<fvahid> dark-sun: khobi?
<dark-sun> fvahid: na! aslan khub nistam. hich baham sohbat nakon :D
 * dark-sun mire gusheye kanal mishine... 
<fvahid> dark-sun: chear gahr kardi?
<fvahid> dark-sun: mage man chi kar kardam
<dark-sun> fvahid: mikham salad dorost konam...
<dark-sun> lol
<ilius> dark-sun: olvie?
<dark-sun> ilius: nemidunam.. shayad ;)
<ilius> dark-sun: tamum shod begu biam
<ilius> dark-sun: :P
<dark-sun> chaaaaahaaaahaaaahaashm
<ashir> salam
<ashir> man ye link dl vmware baraye linux mikham
<ashir> kasi mitune komakam kne?
<ashir> kasi nist?
<lxsameer> ashir: hatman VMWare mikhay ?
<ashir> har chize dgee ham bashe eshkal nadare
<ashir> salam
<lxsameer> ashir: salam, distro t chie ?
<ashir> az ubuntu
<lxsameer> ashir: sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose
<ashir> khobe
<ashir> momkene linkesho behem bedin?
<lxsameer> ashir: injuri khodesh download mikoneo nasb mikone
<ashir> motavajeh nashodam
<ashir> mishe bishtar tuzih bedin?
<lxsameer> ashir: un commandi ke dadamo bezani khodesh mire virtualbox o download mikoneo nasb mikone ru linuxet
<ashir> rastesh man alan uni hastam v laptop hamraham nist
<lxsameer> ashir: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<ashir> mamnon, faghat niaz be ozv shodan ham dare?
<ashir> chon aksare jahayi ke man raftam niaz be ozviat dashtan v motaasefane natunestam ozv sham
<lxsameer> ashir: nemitunam tahala az sitesh dl esh nakardam
<ashir> bashe, kheyli mamnoon, age moshkeli pish umad mitunam bazam vaghtetuno begiram?
<ashir> natunestam dl knamesh
<ilius> من چرا همش تو اقلیتم! :-D
<narcislinux> ilius: che jor aghaliyati ?
<ilius> narcislinux: اقیلیت در سرورهای فرینود
<ilius> narcislinux: دو نفر رو یه سرور، بقیه رو یکی دیگه
<narcislinux> ilius:  bara makhfi kardane ip hatman bayad berim chanel darkhast bedim ?
<ilius> narcislinux: are
<ilius> narcislinux: #freenode
<narcislinux> ilius: akhe chera?
<ilius> narcislinux: hmmm nemidunam
<ilius> narcislinux: sari anjam midan, aziat ham nemikonan
<ilius> narcislinux: khob ip hoviate adame :-D
<narcislinux> hm
<ilius> narcislinux: vase user haye register shode va identify shode behtar bud hide mikardan
<narcislinux> are
<narcislinux> vali tarjih midadam khodam dastor mizadam :D
<ilius> :-D
<ilius> narcislinux: alagheyi be test dari?
<narcislinux> ilius: teste chi ?
<ilius> narcislinux: git clone git://github.com/ilius/starcal2.git
<ilius> narcislinux: ubuntu i?
 * narcislinux baran mibarad
<narcislinux> ilius: yes
<narcislinux> ilius:  alan mibinam
<ilius> narcislinux: ye min w8
<narcislinux> bashe
<ilius> narcislinux: alan clone kon lotfan
<narcislinux> e e
<ilius> narcislinux: chi shod?
<narcislinux> man ye kalame beshon migam chejor ip hide mishe fori hide kard
<narcislinux> ajab adamayiyano
<ilius> narcislinux: :-D
<narcislinux> hano ke nagoftam hide
<ilius> narcislinux: goftam ke sari anjam midan
<ilius> narcislinux: ye command e mizanana, ta bekhan tozih bedam tool mikeshe :-D
<narcislinux> lol
<ilius> *bedan
<narcislinux> ilius: man ino begiram ? https://github.com/ilius/starcal2
<ilius> narcislinux: ye terminal baz kon, bezan: git clone git://github.com/ilius/starcal2.git
<ilius> narcislinux: are hamune
 * ilius rure release nites benevise
<ilius> *mire
 * narcislinux taze bayad bezane sudo apt-get install git-core aval !
<narcislinux> ilius: faghat rangesh ye joriye
<ilius> narcislinux: چجوری نصب کردی؟ :-D
<narcislinux> ilius: ahan :D tanzimat dare
<ilius> narcislinux: نگفتم روش نصبش ر.
<narcislinux> ilius: redme dare khob
<ilius> narcislinux: آها. باریکلا :-D
<narcislinux> heh
<ilius> narcislinux: import kardi congi ro?
<ilius> *config
<ilius> narcislinux: mishe az 1.5.* import kard
<narcislinux> ilius: import ?
<ilius> narcislinux: همون اول که اجرا کردی یه پنجره باز نکرد که زبان بپرسه ؟
<narcislinux> ilius: are
<ilius> narcislinux: starcal 1.5 ro nasb dashti?
<narcislinux> i.9
<narcislinux> 1.9
<ilius> narcislinux: age 1.5 ro ghablan nasb dashti, ye option ezafe mishod ke tanzimatesh ro import kone
<narcislinux> ilius: na nadashtam
<narcislinux> ilius:  ino mikhastid  test konid ?
<ilius> narcislinux: dar zemn in starcal2 config o package o ... hame chish az un ghablia jodast
<ilius> narcislinux: hmmm na test karde budam
<ilius> narcislinux: command starcal2-qt ro bezan, bebin moshkeli chizi nadare
<narcislinux> ilius: NameError: global name 'prefrences' is not defined
<ilius> narcislinux: oh
<ilius> narcislinux: fix kardam
<ilius> narcislinux: be hamun folder cd koni, va bezani "git pull git://github.com/ilius/starcal2.git" fekr konam dorost shde
<narcislinux> ilius: bayad remove she aval ?
<ilius> narcislinux: na
<ilius> narcislinux: tu hamun folderi ke dl shode, ino bezani, folder ro update mikone
<narcislinux> ilius:
<narcislinux>  destination path 'starcal2' already exists
<ilius> narcislinux: badesh "sudo ./install-debian" mizani ru system ham update mikonw
<narcislinux> ahan
<ilius> narcislinux: cd kon behesh
<narcislinux> ilius: bazam hamino mizad
<narcislinux> ilius: dige pak kardam
<ilius> ok
<narcislinux> ilius: omad
<ilius> narcislinux: uhum
<narcislinux> ilius: faghat in safhe tanzimato ke mizanam mire poshte safhe asli
<narcislinux> ilius: male ine ke kde nistam ?
<ilius> narcislinux: fekr konam chon aslie "On Top" hast
<ilius> narcislinux: un tanzimat on top nist
<narcislinux> are
<narcislinux> alan doroste
<ilius> hmmm, age aslie on top bud, inam khodam bayad on top konam
<narcislinux> ilius: afzodane roze delkhah bayad chikar kone ?
<ilius> narcislinux: vase qt nazashtam hanuz uno
<ilius> narcislinux: un plugin nist
<narcislinux> ahan
<ilius> narcislinux: va kollan ham daram avazesh mikonam
<narcislinux> alamatesh hast vali didam kari anjam nemide
<narcislinux> hmm
<ilius> 180 degree
<narcislinux> ilius:  yani bash mishe ye roza khasi yo alamat zad ?
<narcislinux> yo=ro
<dark-sun> من دو تا فایل
<dark-sun> po
<dark-sun> دارم که روی هر کدومشون مقدار ترجمه هست
<dark-sun> راهی هست که بتونم هر دو تا رو یکی کنم؟
<sameerynho> dark-sun: merge
<dark-sun> sameerynho: kodum pkg?
<sameerynho> dark-sun: w8
<dark-sun> man "catmsg" ro emtehan kardam j nadad
<sameerynho> dark-sun: rcs
<sameerynho> dark-sun: albate ba git o mercurial o ina ham mishe
<dark-sun> sameerynho: thnx. alan chk mikonam
<sameerynho> ;)
<dark-sun> sameerynho: sameer toee? in eynakaye aftaabi kheyli bet miad ;)
<sameerynho> dark-sun: are :D eynake vase jayzeye dc shodaname
<dark-sun> ajab...
 * dark-sun fekr mikone dc beshe 1 eynaki chizi begire
<ilius> dark-sun: file text hastan
<ilius> dark-sun: append koni append mishan :-D
<ilius> dark-sun: cat file1.po file2.po > all.po
<ilius> dark-sun: faghat havaset bashe beyneshun newline bashe
<dark-sun> ilius: تکست هستن سعید جان
<dark-sun> ilius: ولی خب اینجوری نیستن که نصفه باشن
<dark-sun> ilius: یکی یکجایی رو ترجمه کردم اون یکی یکجای دیگه رو
<dark-sun> اینه که سرطان شده!
<dark-sun> یکجا گفتن دیفف استفاده کن
<dark-sun> ولی خب من بلد نیستم
<sameerynho> dark-sun: va khoda VCS ra afarid
<sameerynho> dark-sun: ba diff rahat tar khahi bud
<sameerynho> dark-sun: diff -cr fileA fileB > patch.diff
<dark-sun> hamin? bezar bebinam...
<sameerynho> dark-sun: patch -p1 < patch.diff
<sameerynho> dark-sun: vali khob az man mishnavi abam khasti bokhori az VCS estefade kon
<dark-sun> vcs chie? "Veritas cluster Server" ?! :o
<ilius> dark-sun: version control system
<dark-sun> ahan, like cvs
<ilius> dark-sun: cvs be tarikh peyvast
<ilius> dark-sun: faghat git va hg :-D
<dark-sun> ilius: na baba, tuye makhazen hast
<dark-sun> i chize grafiki nist? kachal shodam ba ina!
<ilius> dark-sun: khob are, chon kheilia hanuz az un estefade mikonan
<ilius> dark-sun: vase diff?
<dark-sun> yep
<dark-sun> fayde nadare, akharesh bayad tahte terminal dorostesh konam
<ilius> dark-sun: gtranslator ro ham mikhay test kon
<ilius> dark-sun: albate nemidunam merge dashte bashe ya na
<dark-sun> poedit daram, vali ono na. test mikonim...
<dark-sun> mellat abazari hast be emse "Meld" faghat takhasosi va3 tafavot pyeda kardan o sync. kardane 2 ta file.
<dark-sun> ملت من می‌رم کتابخونه. اون نرم افزار ملد هم فوق العاده است
<dark-sun> هر کسی خواست دو تا فایل رو مقایسه کنه بهش بدین روانی می‌ه
<dark-sun> می‌شه*
<dark-sun> Meld, tuye makhazen ham hastesh.
<dark-sun> bye every1
<chalist> salam be hame. kasi mitoone mano rahnemayee bokone ke chetori mitoonam be apache write permission bedam be foldere php5?
<mahmoud> salam
<mahmoud> be hame
<mahmoud> man faghat ye soal dashtan!
<mahmoud> *dashtam!
<Guest80609> chera ozviyat too forum farsi ubuntu bastas?!
<Guest80609> kesi inja has?!
<Guest80609> ?!
<Guest80609> alo?!
<Guest80609> alo?!
<Guest80609> kesi has!?
<Guest80609> is anybody here?!
<dark-sun> لطفا ساکت را رعایت کنید
<dark-sun> / پیامد‌های فیل کردن فرهنگ لغت دهخدا
<dark-sun> !ping
<lubotu3> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and they ask me to respond to factoid requests. Call that job satisfaction? Because I don't.
<dark-sun> lubotu3: yes, here you're idiot >:)
<lubotu3> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * dark-sun makes fun with lubo bot
<fvahid> dark-sun: salam
<dark-sun> fvahid: yo B)
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
 * dark-sun be WhiteCrow1 "yo" mige... va mire gusheye kanal mishine ...
<WhiteCrow1> dark-sun, thanks
<dark-sun> WhiteCrow1: chay mikhori? inja hast
<WhiteCrow1> dark-sun, nosh jan
<dark-sun> :)
 * lachfome سلام به همه دوستان
<dark-sun> lachfome: دشمنان چی؟
<lachfome> dark-sun: اون ها جزو این گروه هستن
<dark-sun> lachfome: کدوم گروه؟
<dark-sun> من که نمی‌بینم! .. یعنی قایم شدن؟
<lachfome> dark-sun: گروهی که ویندوز نصب می کنن :D
<dark-sun> آهان... دشمن ویندوز نصب می‌کنه
<dark-sun> dingdangdong: yo, chetori navid jan :)))
<dark-sun> AliTarihi: yo
 * dingdangdong navid nis :(
<AliTarihi> dark-sun: :)‌
<dingdangdong> salam dark-sun
<dingdangdong> dark-sun: khubi soheil?
<dark-sun> dingdangdong: man ali hastam
<dark-sun> dingdangdong: sohil dadashame
<dingdangdong> dark-sun: pas parsa kie? :O
<dark-sun> :)))
<dark-sun> dingdangdong: hamkelasi dabestanam bud. mishnasish?
<dark-sun> dingdangdong: man goftam chehrat ashnas
<dingdangdong> dark-sun: =))) dard
<dark-sun> :)))
<dark-sun> !ping
<lubotu3> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and they ask me to respond to factoid requests. Call that job satisfaction? Because I don't.
<dark-sun> lubotu3: shut up!
<lubotu3> :x
<lachfome> lubotu3: shut down!
<dark-sun> mibinin? belakhare be in zabun nafahm 1 chizi yad dadam
<dark-sun> lachfome: pir kard mano ta ino yad gereft!
 * dark-sun :)-<--< ghabl az ashnaee ba bot, &-( }-<--< bad az amuzeshe bot
<lachfome> dark-sun: انگاری خیلی خنگ تشریف داره روبوته :D
<dark-sun> lachfome: bale, shak nakon. axe javuni hamo did?
 * dark-sun :)-<--< ghabl az ashnaee ba bot, &-( }-<--< bad az amuzeshe bot
<the-light> dark-sun: mikhay in /me ro 1 baram private be hameye channel bede!
<dark-sun> the-light: chie mage man chiam? axe khanevadegie ha!
<dark-sun> man ro khodam gheyratiam!
<dark-sun> اینجا یک بنده خدایی نوشته خوبه که از
<dark-sun> MBR
<dark-sun> هاردتون پشتیبان بگیرین
<dark-sun> http://aqlinux.ir/
<lachfome> dark-sun: خواب دیده ،‌خیر باشه :D
<dark-sun> lachfome: چرا؟ بدرد نمی‌خوره؟
<lachfome> dark-sun: کی گفت نمی خوره از قضا خیلی هم خوب هست اما ما عادت کردیم با رنج و مشقت و ۱۰۰ ها بار فحش دادن به خودمون این کارها رو انجام بدیم
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> حالا یک چیز باحال بگم، خودم بک آپ گرفتم ولی روی هاردم نگهش داشتم! هنوز فرصت نکردم کپیش کنم روی سی دی یا کول دیسکی!
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> یعنی می‌دونین حسش نیست!
<dark-sun> همونیه که خودت گفتی
<dark-sun> ;)
<lachfome> dark-sun: پس خیلی خوبه - من اگه صاحب وبلاگ را
<lachfome> گیر بیارم می دم استالمن اعدام کنه
<lachfome> :D
<dark-sun> lachfome: صاحب وبلاگه منم! با اجازه‌ت حکمم صادر شده، در حال حاضرم تحت تعقیبم!
<dark-sun> :D
<lachfome> dark-sun: پس بگو خود دینونت بودی که این اراجیف را نوشتی و عمل بهش نکردی
<dark-sun> lachfome: آررررره.. ولی بگم کول دیسکم رو نجات داد. آخرش نوشتم
<lachfome> dark-sun: لینوکسی به عمل همانند پگوئنی هست که تخم نکنه
<lachfome> :D
<lachfome> بی *
<dark-sun> lachfome: دیگه کی تخم می‌گذاره؟ ملت از پرورشگاه می‌یارن رج. بانو آنجلینا جولی
<lachfome> dark-sun: تو آیدنتیکا هستین
<dark-sun> lachfome: ba name mosteaar: dark1sun
<dark-sun> kamelan nashenas dent mizaram!
 * lachfome love dark-sun :P
 * dark-sun loves lachfome too! (for security reasons) :P
<lachfome> dark-sun: می گم مثل من ابونتو داری
<dark-sun> lachfome: نه من خواهر خوندش رو دارم. مینت دبیان
<dark-sun> codename: lmde
<lachfome> lachfome: ایول
<dark-sun> lachfome: تو هم؟ منم گاهی به خودم ایول می‌گم
<dark-sun> ولی اون یکی شخصیتم هیچ خوشش نمیاد
<lachfome> dark-sun: رولینگ هستش یا نه
<dark-sun> :))
<dark-sun> lachfome: بعله. کاملا رولینگ.
<lachfome> هورررررررررررررررررررا می رم بارگیری کنم الان این مینت دبیان رو
<dark-sun> lachfome: هوووووورااااا برو حالش رو ببر
<lachfome> dark-sun: برو بخند از راه بدرم کردی
<dark-sun> >:)) maghsade badi, windows yo ho ha ha ha }:D
<tazekar> salam , man 1 moshkel daram ubuntu bala nemiyad
<dark-sun> tazekar: yo
<tazekar> yani page login bad az 30 min bala miyad
<tazekar> bad ham pass mizanam mige powe mageer nemmidonam chi shod
<tazekar> che shode ?
<dark-sun> من هیچ تفکری ندارم
<tazekar> dark-sun : yani hichi
<dark-sun> tazekar: مشکلش آشناس. بچه‌ها ممکنه بدونن
<dark-sun> tazekar: یکم صبر کن جواب می‌دن احتمالا
<tazekar> dark-sun : omid varam
<dark-sun> tazekar: بیکار نشین. تا اینا جواب می‌دن یکم گوگل کن
<dark-sun> tazekar: هر چی از پیام خطاش یادته گوگل کن ببین چی می‌یاد
<tazekar> dark-sun : daram hamin kar mikonam
<dark-sun> tazekar: به نتیجه رسیدی به ما هم بگو
<tazekar> dark-sun : ok
<dark-sun> ملت من دیگه برم بخوابم
<dark-sun> بدجوری سردرد دارم
<dark-sun> شب همگی خوش
<yasin308> salam doostan, dar morede grub niaz be rahnamayi daram.
<yasin308> mitoonid komakam konid?
#ubuntu-ir 2011-04-05
<amin> salam bahabah hamighi jamaiiid
<amin> ye chiz khaili ajib
<amin> az aval nasb ta ye hfteh pish man tik virtual mouse by keyboard faal bod ta inke man mousam kharab shod
<amin> man ham num lock ro khamosh kardam va number section keyboardam shod mouse
<amin> ama hala on tik ro ham ke bar midaram num lock che khamosh che roshan hich addadi ri type nemikoneh va faghat mouse ro jabe ja mekoneh
<amin> chekar konam?
<dark-sun> yo mardom
<everplays> dark-sun, chetori dude?
<everplays> dark-sun, ina ro didi ke be swat migam eswat? :D
<everplays> migan*
<dark-sun> everplays: saalaaaaaam, khubam
<dark-sun> everplays: یک مشت بی‌سواتن! چیکارشون می‌شه کرد؟
<dark-sun> :D
<everplays> lol
<amin> az aval nasb ta ye hfteh pish man tik virtual mouse by keyboard faal bod ta inke man mousam kharab shod
<amin> man ham num lock ro khamosh kardam va number section keyboardam shod mouse
<amin>  ama hala on tik ro ham ke bar midaram num lock che khamosh che roshan hich addadi ri type nemikoneh va faghat mouse ro jabe ja mekoneh
<amin> help
<dark-sun> این دیگه چه جور بیماری مزمنی می‌تونه باشه؟ من کمکی از دستم برنمیاد
<narcislinux> dark-sun: inkscape chi shod ?
<dark-sun> narcislinux: یک بنده خدا گفته می‌خواد بیاد کمک
<dark-sun> narcislinux: بهش گفتم ترجمه‌ها رو بازبینی کنه
<dark-sun> narcislinux: فعلا خبری ازش نشده
<dark-sun> narcislinux: پیشنهاد داده بود فروم بزنیم، من گفتم اگه با مسئولیت خودش بزنه
<dark-sun> narcislinux: من می‌خوام روی همون قضیه کار کنم ولی مشکلی هست
<dark-sun> narcislinux: اکثر افزونه‌هایی که واسه وردپرس /جوملا هستن واسه تصاویر بیتمپ هستن
<narcislinux> hm
<dark-sun> narcislinux: دارم سعی می‌کنم یک چیزی بنویسم واسه وکتور
<dark-sun> narcislinux: احتمال داره چند ماهی طول بکشه
<narcislinux> okkk :/
<dark-sun> narcislinux: اگه چیزی پیدا کردی که می‌تونست کار رو انجام بده بهم بگو می‌گذارم تو سایت
<narcislinux> ok
<dark-sun> به امید اینکه زودتر به نتیجه برسیم
<fvahid> salam be hame
<fvahid> ye moshkel ba samba daram
<fvahid> service nmbd ro vaghti start mikone fail mide
<fvahid> vali service smbd start shode va prossese id dare
<hale> salam
<hale> dark-sun: salamm hastid?
<hale> lxsameer: salam
<lxsameer> hale: salam
<dark-sun> من نبودم!
 * dark-sun sings "we've only just begun..." -by carpenters
<hale> salam
<dark-sun> hala behtar shod
<ahmadubuntu> hi
<dark-sun> ahmadubuntu: yo
<ahmadubuntu> and by
<dark-sun> hi bye
<ilius> everplays: salam
<ilius> everplays: vaght dari?
<dark-sun> پایگاه داد شئ گرا می‌خوام. کسی یک چیز خوووب می‌شناسه؟ واسه جاوا می‌خوام
<dark-sun> پایگاه داد شئ گرا می‌خوام. کسی یک چیز خوووب می‌شناسه؟ واسه جاوا می‌خوام
<ilius> dark-sun: دیتابیس که شیءگرا و غیرشیءگرا نداره
<dark-sun> ilius: داره سعید جان ایناها
<dark-sun> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_object_database_management_systems
<everplays> ilius, salaam dude
<dark-sun> اینقدر ناشناسن یک کتاب در موٖردش بنویسم!
<everplays> paye system naboodam, sorry
<ilius> dark-sun: خب همین. اینا دیتابیس نمیگن بهشون
<ilius> dark-sun: database ba database management systems fargh mikone
<dark-sun> ilius: سیستم مدیریت پایگاه داده
<dark-sun> ilius: آفرین
<dark-sun> من برم ۵ دقیقه میام
<ilius> dark-sun: database masalan MySQL, PostgreSQL, Oracle, M$ SQL ,... inas
<everplays> ilius, chera dude, ye joorayi age mongoDB ya Cassandra estefade kone, too database object zakhire mishe :D
<dark-sun> من بگرشتم
<ilius> everplays: hmmm, idei dar morede mongoDB nadaram
<dark-sun> ilius: بله اونا هستن. پایگاه‌های داده‌ی رابطه‌ای که از زبان پرس و جوی اس کیو ال استفاده می‌کنن
<everplays> dark-sun, haji oona nistan, oona aslan sql nemifahman
<dark-sun> ilius: سیستم‌های پایگاه داده شی گرا مستقیما اجازه می‌دن. اشیا رو ذخیره کنیم
<dark-sun> everplays: کیا نمی‌فهمن بهروز؟
<dark-sun> خودم حالیشون می‌کنم... آااااای نفس کش!
<everplays> dark-sun, oona ke man be ilius goftam :)
 * ilius dare saay mikone package e rpm besaze tu fedora tu vm
<dark-sun> everplays: اونایی که گفتی تو این لیست لیستن
<dark-sun> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_object_database_management_systems
<dark-sun> everplays: بچه‌ها خوبین؟ واسه جاوا می‌خوام
<everplays> dark-sun, age project-et ro dari taze shooroo mikoni tosie mikonam jaye odbms az nosql estefade koni
<everplays> dark-sun, che rabti dare?! database ye chiz-e orm-o driver ye chiz dige
<ilius> everplays: dada packager e fedora soragh nadari? :-D
<dark-sun> everplays: آهان یعنی اونا درایور به حساب میان
<everplays> ilius, :D man khodam nasakhtam dude, vali mola sakhte, oonam alaan online nist
<ilius> everplays: hmmm ok
<everplays> dark-sun, na :) bebin aval khode database ro farz kon, ke masalan mysql (mishe sql va rdbms ya database haye rabete-i) bad mishe database haye object-i mesle ina ke link dadi
<everplays> bad mishe nosql ke mesle mongoDB va cassandra
<everplays> ya redis
<everplays> bad az inke database ro entekhab kardi miri soragh-e driver-esh
<everplays> bad baste be inke az kodoom estefade karde bashi mitooni ye orm estefade koni
<everplays> man fekr mikonam to alaan moshkelet ine ke ye ORM mikhay vase ye rdbms mesle mysql
<everplays> mitooni az hybernate estefade koni too java
<dark-sun> فکر نمی‌کردم بعد از پایگاه‌ داده‌های شی گرا تکنولوژی جدیدتری هم اومده باشه.
<everplays> ama age vaghean mikhay project-e jadid bezani jaye odbms az nosql estefade kon, khodan :D
<dark-sun> everplays: من می‌خوام تازه کار رو شروع کنم. یک چیزی می‌خوام سریع باشه
<dark-sun> یعنی سریع یادش بگیرم.
<dark-sun> وسط کارم لنگم نکنه
<everplays> dark-sun, hatman az mysql/sqlite shooroo kon va bechasb be hybernate :)
<everplays> badesh boro soragh-e nosql (makhsoosan mongoDB)
<everplays> dark-sun, hala chera java?
<ilius> everplays: eee pas postgres chi :-D
<everplays> ilius, dude rpm spec-et ro midi bebinam
<ilius> everplays: msql ro velesh baba
<everplays> are, postgresql ham khodas
<ilius> everplays: ye script e gharare hame karo bokone
<ilius> everplays: w8
<dark-sun> everplays: سینتاکسش رو دوست دارم. بهش عادت کردم
<dark-sun> everplays: ilius مرسی رفقا
<everplays> ilius, mssql nagoftam ke dude :D ama postgresql ro vase in nagoftam ke age hybernate kar kone bedoone moshkel postgresql ham support mikone, joda az oon iran ham axaran mysql-i hastan (moteasefane)
<everplays> dark-sun, ;) ama hatman ruby ro test kon :D
<everplays> khodas, masalan ino bebin > return false if string.empty
<everplays> engar dari ba adam harf mizani :D
<ilius> everplays: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/365896/
<ilius> everplays: python bahal tar az ruby e :P
<everplays> ilius, dude pas dependency-a kooshan?
<ilius> everplays: hmmm nemdunam
<everplays> version-am fekr nemikonam dorost gen kone
<ilius> everplays: :-D
<everplays> lemme check
<ilius> everplays: na  run nemishe
<ilius> everplays: bayad tu pusheye source bashe
<ilius> everplays: https://github.com/ilius/starcal2
<everplays> be run shodan kar nadaram ke dude :) mikham bebinam spec-e che shekli mishe
<ilius> everplays: aha, khob $version hast masalab "1.9.0"
<ilius> everplays: un set mishe ghablesh
<everplays> ilius, dude ghesmat-e install-esh koo?
<ilius> everplays: tu ye script e jodas ke copy mikone be ye folder e khas
<ilius> everplays: va tu in call mishe
<ilius> everplays: "$sourceDir/install" "$tmpDir" "--for-pkg"
<everplays> ilius, na dige :) bayad install too spec bashe
<ilius> everplays: aha
<everplays> ilius, ino bebin > http://hedayat.fedorapeople.org/reviews/Saaghar/Saaghar.spec
<everplays> hedayat neveshte
<everplays> %install ro check kon
<ilius> everplays: are gereftan
<ilius> *m
<ilius> everplays: Requires: python(>=2.5), python(<<3.0), python-gtk2(>=2.8), python-numpy
<ilius> everplays: in doroste?
<everplays> ilius, package-e python-gtk2 nadarim
<ilius> everplays: pas chie?
<everplays> ilius, pygtk2.x86_64 : Python bindings for GTK+
<ilius> everplays: pygtk2 bayad benevisam un spec?
<everplays> ilius, 100% motmaen nistam vali 99% are
<ilius> ok
<everplays> ilius, chera az roo in nemisazi? :D http://hedayat.fedorapeople.org/reviews/starcal/starcal.spec
<fvahid> salam be hame
<fvahid> ki inja mitooye rajebe cvs chan khati baram bege
<fvahid> mitoone*
<ilius> everplays: :-D
<ilius> everplays: nadide budam una
<totimkopf> salam be hame :)
<dark-sun> totimkopf: yo james ;)
<totimkopf> dark-sun: hey :)
<totimkopf> dark-sun: how is your new year so far?
<dark-sun> totimkopf: so far, so good :) how about you?
<totimkopf> good
<totimkopf> but lazy
<totimkopf> xD
<dark-sun> what? don't tell me you had 13  holidays!
<dark-sun> lol
<totimkopf> why 13?
<dark-sun> totimkopf: that's what we have here! i have no idea what's the reason
<dark-sun> or origins
<everplays> it's number of luck :D
<dark-sun> everplays: +1
<MBehtemam> dark-sun: mage irc dokme tashakor nadare ke 1+ midi
<dark-sun> MBehtemam: male man shekaste. salam khubi?
<totimkopf> hehe
<totimkopf> +1
<MBehtemam> dark-sun: mamnoon . khob droostesh kon bebar drostesh kon
<Mr-ali> salam
<dark-sun> MBehtemam: ey baba, har chi hast chinie 2 bazar, hamun +1 behtare
<dark-sun> Mr-ali: yo
<Mr-ali> soal daram
<dark-sun> !ask | MBehtemam
<lubotu3> MBehtemam: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dark-sun> ouch!
<Mr-ali> man ubuntu 10.10 ro nasb kardam
<Mr-ali> ama
<Mr-ali> system > administration > hardware drivers  option ro nadare
<Mr-ali> kasi midoone moshkel chie?
 * dark-sun has no idea
<Mr-ali> kase digei nist javab bede?
<dark-sun> Mr-ali: یکم بیشتر توضیح بده مشکل چیه دقیقا
<dark-sun> Mr-ali: یعنی گزینه‌ی هارد وار درایورز توی منو نیست؟
<Mr-ali> من رفتم به منوی سیستم بعد ادمینیستریشن اما تو ادمینیستریشن گزینه هاردویردرایورز وجود نداشت!!!
<Mr-ali> system > administration > hardware drivers
<dark-sun> Mr-ali: همین؟ خب نباشه
<dark-sun> Mr-ali: چی می شه مثلا؟
<Mr-ali> اما توی هلپ اوبونتو این مسیر رو نوشته !!!
<dark-sun> Mr-ali: هلپ اوبونتو رو واسه چی داری می‌خونی؟
<Mr-ali> میخواستم ببینم کدو مدرایورها و هاردویرهام درست نصب شدن
<dark-sun> Mr-ali: چرا برات مهمه؟
<dark-sun> Mr-ali: چیزی که نصب شده باشه استفاده می‌کنی دیگه
<Mr-ali> دنبال یه چیزی شبیه
<Mr-ali> device manager
<Mr-ali> تو ویندوز میگردم
<dark-sun> Mr-ali: ویندوز رو فراموش کن. اینجا لینوکس
<dark-sun> لینوکسه
<Mr-ali> اصلاً اوبونتو اینجور چیزی داره؟
<dark-sun> Mr-ali: اگه توی هلپ نوشته پس احتمالا هست. ولی تاجایی که یادمه اون گزینه
<dark-sun> Mr-ali: که داری دنبالش می‌گردی مربوط به نصب درایور‌هایی هستش که مالکیت دارن
<dark-sun> و ذاتا اپن سورس نیستن یا مشکلی توی لایسنسشون هست
<Mr-ali> خب همین خوبه
<Mr-ali> تو هلپ هست اما تو مسیر که میرم پیداش نمیکنم
<Mr-ali> در واقع نیست
<dark-sun> Mr-ali: اصلا هم خوب نیست
<dark-sun> Mr-ali: توی سیستم من اونجا فقط درایور کارت گرافیک نویدیا رو نوشته
<dark-sun> همین
<Mr-ali> مثلا فینگر پرینت من کار نمیکنه
<Mr-ali> بعدم
<dark-sun> با این دستور می‌تونی در مورد ادوات یو اس بی اطلاعات بگیری
<dark-sun> lsusb
<dark-sun> از روی خروجی می‌تونی گوگل کنی و پیش بری
<Mr-ali> وقتی تو هلپ هست باید تو منو هم باشه حالا که نیست، یه سوتی هست دیگه !
<dark-sun> Mr-ali: باگ-ریپورت کن اگه واسط مهمه
<dark-sun> Mr-ali: قبلش سیستمت رو آپدیت کن
<Mr-ali> چجوری باگ ریپورت کنم؟
<Mr-ali> من تازه کارم
<dark-sun> قبل از هر چیز مطمئن شو سیستم آپدیت هست
<dark-sun> launchpad.net , 1account misazi,
<dark-sun> بقیه‌اش هم آسوووونه.
<Mr-ali> نه کامل آپدیت نیست چون اینترنتم کم سرعته
<dark-sun> پس زحمت نکش.
<dark-sun> چون ممکنه تا زمانی که ریپورت می‌کنی برطرف شده باشه
<dark-sun> گوگل کن مشکلت رو
<dark-sun> اگه ریپورت شده باشه توی سایت می‌یاد
<Mr-ali> اوهوم
<dark-sun> اگه هم خیلی خواستی جدی کار کنی. توی خود لانچ پد سرچ کن
<Mr-ali> منظورت launchpad.net؟؟؟
<dark-sun> یاپ
<Mr-ali> چی؟
<dark-sun> ای بابا. یعنی بله.
<Mr-ali> آقا یا خانم ممنون
<dark-sun> یاپ = ۱- موافقت کردن. ۲- از نتیجه‌ای که از بحث گرفته شده اظهار رضایت کردن ۳- بله.
<Mr-ali> خوب کمک کردی
<dark-sun> Mr-ali: no problem
<Mr-ali> مرسی
<dark-sun> Mr-ali: ببین علی
<dark-sun> Mr-ali: یک دستوری هست به اسم
<dark-sun> lshw
<dark-sun> اطلاعات خوب و جامعی از سخت افزار می‌ده
<dark-sun> فقط خروجیش یکم طولانیه
<dark-sun> با این دستور می‌تونی خروجیش رو ذخیره کنی توی یک فایل متنی که بعدا بخونیش
<Mr-ali> LSHW???
<dark-sun> lshw > hardware.text
<Mr-ali> فقط تایپ کنم
<dark-sun> Mr-ali: بله. با حروف کوچیک بنویس
<Mr-ali> باشه ممنونم
<dark-sun> قربانت.
<Mr-ali> امری نیست؟
<dark-sun> اووپس
<dark-sun> دسترسی ربشه می‌خواد
<Mr-ali> خدانگهدار
<dark-sun> sudo ls > hardware.text
<dark-sun> :)
<Mr-ali> Forza Linux!
<Mr-ali> ;)
<dark-sun> Mr-ali: در پناه خدا
<dark-sun> همش فکر می‌کردم دستورش
<dark-sun> lsinfo
<dark-sun> بوده
<dark-sun> :S
<dark-sun> oooh shit! lshw-gtk kheyli bahale
 * dark-sun [translating mode] : on.
<dark-sun> هیچ لپ تاپی دیدین که سوکت شارژش سمت راست لپ تاپ باشه؟
<MBehtemam> dark-sun: آره
<dark-sun> MBehtemam: جدا؟ کو؟
<dark-sun> چه مدلی بود؟
<MBehtemam> dark-sun:Hp pavillion dv6 t2300
<dark-sun> MBehtemam: هیچ عکسی ازش تو نت نیست که
<dark-sun> MBehtemam: http://edris88.persiangig.com/search/hp-pavilion-dv6-1225sf-2.jpg
<dark-sun> اینه؟
<MBehtemam> dark-sun:آره ماله خودمم همینه
<dark-sun> MBehtemam: کابل شبکه‌اش که سمت چپه
<MBehtemam> dark-sun: مگه نمی خواستی سوکت شارژ سمت راست باشه . آره اونم سمت چپه
<dark-sun> MBehtemam: اهووم.. نه می‌دونی محمد؟ دنبال یک چیزی بودم که این پورت‌هاش بیشتر سمت راست باشن
<dark-sun> یعنی سی دی رامش سمت چپ باشه.
<dark-sun> یجورایی برعکس چیزی که متعارفه
<MBehtemam> خوب usb هاش سمت راستن +dvd + سوکت شارژش
<MBehtemam> :-D
<dark-sun> MBehtemam: دقیقا می‌خواستم اونا سمت چپ باشن
<dark-sun> MBehtemam: یعنی سمت چپ خودم. سمت راست خودش وقتی که داره به من نگاه می‌کنه
<dark-sun> :D
<MBehtemam> dark-sun: می خرم واست . سیستم خوبی خواستی بخرش
<dark-sun> MBehtemam: مررسی. نه دارم یکی. هنوز زوده بخوام سرش هوو بیارم
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> دوستان کسی پیشنهادی برای ترجمه‌ی
<dark-sun> wireframe
<dark-sun> نداره؟
<dark-sun> «نمای مشبک» قابل قبوله؟
 * lachfome به همه سلام می کند :-)
 * dark-sun be lachfome "yo" migoyad
<lachfome> dark-sun: سلام دادا چه خبر
<dark-sun> lachfome: سلامتی. می‌گم یک چیزی
<lachfome> dark-sun: بفرما
<dark-sun> به نظرت عبارت «نمای مشبک» برای کلمه‌ی
<dark-sun> wireframe
<dark-sun> به نظرت خوبه؟
<lachfome> dark-sun: حالا چی هست
<dark-sun> lachfome: wireframe?
<dark-sun> توی تصاویر سه بعدی
<dark-sun> هست
<dark-sun> حالتیکه می‌تونی از این ور وجه یک مکعب وجه اونوریش رو ببینی
<dark-sun> یکجور حالت شفاف می‌ده به وجوه
<dark-sun> که خطوط شکل رو بتونی بهتر ببینی
<dark-sun> بگذار یک عکس بهت نشون بدم ازش
<dark-sun> lachfome: http://www.htpolymers.co.za/images/Sphere-wireframe.png
<dark-sun> اینه
<dark-sun> یعنی الان این شکل حالت وایرفریم کره است
<dark-sun> فردا گنوم ۳ منتشر می‌شه
<dark-sun> اینقدر هیجان دارم که شب عید نداشتم
<dark-sun> بیاین تا صبح بیدار بمونیم.
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun_> dark-sun: تو به زودی خواهی مرد
<dark-sun_> dark-sun: می‌تونم بهت بگم اگه بخوای
<dark-sun_> dark-sun: آره.. درست حدس زدی همین امروز و حتی زودتر از اونی که فکرش رو بکنی
<dark-sun_> dark-sun: اینجوری نگاه نکن!
<dark-sun_> dark-sun: :X
<dark-sun_> بهش گفته بودم.
<dark-sun> نت اسپلیت شدیم یا ملت رفتن؟
<dark-sun> خب دیگه منم برم بخفتم
<dark-sun> امروز روز خوبی بود.
<dark-sun> ببخشید. دیروز. امروز یک ساعتی هست شروع شده
<dark-sun> شب همگی بخیر
#ubuntu-ir 2011-04-06
<hale> salam
<amin> bro bach
<amin> chi kar konam
<amin> ????
<lxsameer> chio chekar koni
<amin> ye mikrotik server ro mikham config konam?
<lxsameer> amin: mikrotik server ?
<amin> yesk
<lxsameer> amin: mikrotik mage server ham dare?
<amin> vala tanha chizi ke behem dadeh ye ip ke vared mikonam ye online control panel eee?
<lxsameer> amin: esme control panel e chie ?
<amin> hich narmafzari nish mesleh remmina ke remote mikrotik ro config koneh
<amin> esm nadareh ke vaghti mikrotikos ro nasb koni ye pannel online behet mideh/
<lxsameer> amin: mikrotik ta unjai ke man midunam device e net mizane
<lxsameer> amin: tahala nadidam server bezane
<amin> MIKROTIK ye router hast
<lxsameer> amin: vali khob ssh mituni bezani behesh
<amin> ke vaseh Router has OS mizaneh
<lxsameer> amin: :) midunam to gofti server avalesh na router
<amin> KE bahash mitoi router ro kontrol koni?
<lxsameer> amin: ssh kon ye tool ham dare ke GUI e
<lxsameer> amin: mikrobox ya ye hamchin esmi dasht
<lxsameer> amin: chera ssh nemikoni
<amin> kar nemideh
<amin> winbox ye narmafzari hast ke roi windows javab mideh
<lxsameer> amin: yani refuse mikone connection eto
<amin> mikham bebinam in narmafzar moshabeh dareh
<lxsameer> amin: ba wine nasbesh kon
<lxsameer> amin: nemidunam
<amin> are janam toi khode site Tarigheh nasb ba wine ro ghofteh ama ta delet bekhad error dare
<amin> lxsameer: telnet mitoni bekoni ama nemidonam chetori?
<lxsameer> amin: az lahaze commandi ya command haye remotesh ?
<amin> ssh root@mvxcmv
<amin> it is ssh
<amin> how could I Establish e telnet
<lxsameer> amin: telnet root@mvxcmv 23
<sepehr> everplays: ping
<everplays> sepehr, salaam dude
<sepehr> everplays: chetory behruz? IM?
<everplays> sepehr, sure
<somaye_> the-light: ta be hal kasi tu linux vbox nasb karde?
<somaye_> dustan ta be hal kasi tu linux vbox nasb karde?
<hale> سلام
<hale> میشه کمکم کنید
<hale> میخوام یه فایل متنی رو تبدیل کنم به فایل
<hale> pdf or xsl
<hale> بعضی ها میگن که TSV هم خوبه.
<hale> همه اینا رو باید با ترمینال انجام بدم
<hale> یا با پرل
<hale> کسی نمیتونه کمک کنه
<hale> نمیخوام ماژولی هم نصب بشه
<narcislinux1> hale: ba open ofic mitoni
<hale> no
<TazeKar> Salam ,
<ebrahim> علیک سلام TazeKar
<TazeKar> bacheha baraye ubuntu filter shkan soragh darid?
<TazeKar> ?
<TazeKar> hichi?
<TazeKar> :(
<TazeKar> baraye ubuntu filter shkan soragh nadarid?
<everplays> hale, age manzooret ine ke chetori mishe hamchin barname-i nevesht, mamoolan openoffice ro be soorat-e ye server run mikonan va be port-i ke tayin kardan vasl mishan, oon tori bedoone darde sar har file-i ro mishe tabdil kard
<TazeKar> baraye ubuntu filter shkan soragh darid?
<hale> everplays: no. man mikham inkaro ba perl anjam bedam. ye modules dare ke nemitonam nasb konamesh
<hale> omidvar bodam kasi mokhtari ba perl kar karde bashe
<hale> vaghean niaz daram
<everplays> TazeKar, http://freeneti35.tk/
<everplays> hale, nokte injas ke too java ke pore library hast in karo mikonan, hala perl jaye khod dare
<TazeKar> merci ever
<everplays> lazemeye in kar ine ke ye library peyda koni ya inke khodet bedooni structure-e 2ta format chie ta code-esh ro benevisi
<hale> everplays: man moghe install ino migiram: (You get this message, because MakeMaker could not find "/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.5/i386-linux-thread-multi/CORE/perl.h")
<hale> nemidonam koja bayad extract konamesh
<hale> everplays: nemidonam perl koja nasbe
<everplays> hale, package-e devel-e perl ro nasb kon, ehtemalan dorost mishe, ama 100% motmaen nistam
<hale> everplays: ?
<hale> everplays: nabayad ba perl kari dashte basham faghat bayad modulesh ro nasb kona
<hale> m
<everplays> che rabti dasht?! alaan be perl kar nadari, har chizi ke hast mikhad compile kone, ke header file haye perl ro mikhad
<hale> everplays: are . header i vojod nadare barash.
<hale> everplays: vaghti hamchin moshkeli hast chikar bayad kard?
<everplays> goftam, package-e development-e perl ro nasb kon, mamoolan taheshoon -devel ya -dev daran, male perl ham ehtemalan perl-dev ya perl-devel bashe
<hale> everplays: ok tnx
<Guest57212> salaam
<Guest57212> man amiram
<Guest57212> kasi injs nissssss?
<Guest57212> man seda nadaram
<Bersam> !ask
<lubotu3> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Guest57212> baba yeki ba man sohbat kone
<Guest57212> ey baba chra kasi chizi nminvie???
<Guest57212> kojaiin?
<Bersam> Guest57212: :)
<Bersam> Guest57212: سوالی داری بپرس ... ملت هستن ولی بحثی نیست که صحبت کنن ...
<Bersam> Guest57212: اگه کسی بتونه کمکت کنه کمک میکنه!
<Guest57212> chichi bgam akhe?tanhaiii terkidam
<Bersam> Guest57212: پس هیچی ...
<Guest57212> melat  biayn ba ham bchatim
<dark-sun> یو
<Guest57212> bash bash man 1 soal daram:shomaha darin chikar mikonin?
<dark-sun> من دارم گوگل بازز می‌خونم.
<dark-sun> بش بش کیه؟
<Guest57212> bash kasi nis manzuram bashe bood
<narcislinux> Guest57212: http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/IrcBehavior?highlight=%28irc%29
<Guest57212> mamnun
<Guest57212> dustan 1site b man pish nahad konin ta btunam chat konam.az lotfetoon mamnun misham.
<dark-sun> Guest57212: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=%DA%86%D8%AA
<Guest57212> mer30
<dark-sun> np
<dark-sun> عمرا دیگه این طرفا پیداش بشه!
<dark-sun> :D
<narcislinux> :)
<everplays> err! internet chera intori tepide?
<dark-sun> می‌شه «تپیده» رو ترجمه کنی؟
<everplays> dark-sun, omran :D
<fvahid> salam be hame
<fvahid> kasi midone in chiye 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset SMBus Controller
 * dark-sun knows nothing about that
<fvahid> diriveresh nasb nist mikhastam nasb konam
<fvahid> dark-sun: salam
<dark-sun> fvahid: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=5+Series%2F3400+Series+Chipset+SMBus+Controller
<fvahid> ajab
<fvahid> kodam inkaro kardam
<fvahid> dark-sun: chizi peyda nakardam :(
<dark-sun> fvahid: chand saate dargiri bash?
<fvahid> dark-sun: ye rob
<fvahid> dark-sun: zood mikham javab begiram
<dark-sun> fvahid: hanooz zude va3 natije giri. edame bede, residi be marz 8, 9 saat dobare bepors inja
<fvahid> dark-sun: emkan nadare 7 saat gir konam
<dark-sun> fvahid: i hope so, dude. but *shit happens!*
<dark-sun> کسی خبری از کلاغ سپید بال کانال نداره؟
<dark-sun> پیداش نیست یک مدتیه
<dark-sun> ای بابا سعید کو؟
<dark-sun> الان اینجا بودا
<dark-sun> این سایت ادعا می‌کنه که با ارائه‌ی بازی‌هایی به بهبود عملکرد مغز کمک می‌کنه.
<dark-sun> http://www.lumosity.com/
<dark-sun> مغزتون رو قوی کنین تا سورس‌های بهتری بنویسین! به امید یه روز خوب.. روز بدون باگ
<ebrahim> مگه کسی این جا کد هم می‌زنه؟!
<ebrahim> ;-)
<dark-sun> ها؟ نه!... واسه ربات‌‌ها دادم اون لینک رو!
<dark-sun> :)))
<dark-sun> وگرنه ما انسان‌ها از همه نظر ایده‌آلیم.
<amin_> baro bach koman
<amin_> komak
<dark-sun> !ask | amin_
<lubotu3> amin_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<amin_> vaziyat keypad man kharabeh
<amin_> bah hale shoma
<dark-sun> amin_: yo
<amin_> keypad addad type nemikoneh
<amin_> mouse shoudeh
<amin_> chikar konam
<dark-sun> amin_: 1min. // begardam
<amin_> restart- untik virtual mouse-
<amin_> javab nemideh
<amin_> num lock on or off javab nemideh
<dark-sun> amidelalune: chk this:
<dark-sun> oopos
<dark-sun> oops sorry amidelalune
<amidelalune> ;)
<dark-sun> amin_: check "Keyboard Preferences", tab "Mouse Keys"
<dark-sun> uncheck "Pointer can be controlled using keypad"
<mrj1368> chejoor mishe ye subdirectory ro kamel az ye ftp server download kard ?
<Ali____> salam
<mrj1368> salam
<Ali____> flash player  Crash mishe chi kar konam ?
<mrj1368> reinstall !
<mrj1368> distrot chie ?
<Ali____> chetori reinstall konam >?
<Ali____> ?
<lachfome> mahmood-RM: سلام ،‌چند دقیقه وقت دارین شما
<mahmood-RM> lachfome: بله هستم
<lachfome> mahmood-RM: مرسی حل شد محمود جان
<mahmood-RM> lachfome: :)
<Parsa> Hey anybody out there?
<Parsa> Can I ask something?
<Parsa> still no one?
<Parsa> کسی نیست؟
<Shahab> salam
<Shahab> age kasi betone be man bege "chetori kernel ro compile konam" mamnon misham
#ubuntu-ir 2011-04-07
<negar> salam
<negar> ehtiaj daram ba yeki darde del konam kasi hast?
<bmoqimi> narcislinux: zendeyi ?
<narcislinux> bmoqimi: hm no
<narcislinux> bmoqimi: linke balak list haye bonyad ro darid ?
<narcislinux> black*
<bmoqimi> narcislinux: black list haye ki
<narcislinux> bmoqimi: fsf
<bmoqimi> narcislinux: na :D fek kardam bonyade shahid o migi :D chi has ?
<narcislinux> bmoqimi: lol hichi
<bmoqimi> narcislinux: na jedi begu chie?
<narcislinux> bmoqimi: ye list mikham az chizayi ke rms va fsf rad kardan , vali khob mataleb parakandast ,mesle in ke bayad kenar amad
<bmoqimi> narcislinux: kare khubie!ama zer ziad zadan ! movazeb bash :D
<narcislinux> bmoqimi: on ke are , manam ye maghsod daram
<zh> salam
<zh> midonid chejori mishe connection ha to ubuntu reset kard?
<zh> ?
<roozbeh> salam
<zh> roozbeh:  salam!
<roozbeh> ye soal dar morede vpn dashtam
<lxsameer> zh: che connection i ro ?
<zh> lxsameer:  rastesh
<zh> lxsameer:  yebar ye connection ee local sakhtam alan be adsl ee khonamoon vasl nemishe
<lxsameer> zh: IP o gateway eto check kon
<zh> chejori
<zh> akhe alan ba winam
<roozbeh> che tor bayad vpn pptp sakht
<lxsameer> zh: ba  ifconfig va route -n
<zh> lxsameer:  gatewayesh kojas?
<zh> lxsameer:  ahaa
<lxsameer> roozbeh: ba network-manageret :)
<lxsameer> zh: gateway bayad address e router ADSLet bashe
<lxsameer> zh: albate age connectionet pppoe bashe
<zh> lxsameer:  bebin alan adsl eemon ba adresse macaddress kar mikone
<zh> lxsameer:  harkas maceesh bashe vasl mishe
<zh> lxsameer:  bayad chikar konam?
<lxsameer> zh: ???? che farghi mikone belakhare bayad gateway o IP it ok bashe
<zh> lxsameer:  yani beram to net workmanager bebinam gatewaesh chie?
<zh> lxsameer: va ye ipconfig begiram?
<zh> lxsameer:  ba'desh biam behet begam are?
<lxsameer> zh: be man chera begi khodet bebin okeye ya na
<zh> lxsameer:  mmm bashe
<zh> lxsameer:  ama age nafahmidam miam behet migam
<zh> lxsameer:  bashe?
<lxsameer> zh: ok
<narcislinux1> in adama channel #libreplanet cheghad dorost javab midan vaghean
<lxsameer> narcislinux1: cheto?
<narcislinux1> lxsameer: avalin bar bod yek soale pish pa ofdade porsidam va bedone bado bira ba hosele javab dadan
<lxsameer> narcislinux1: ey val
<narcislinux1> lxsameer: taze akharesham goft " we are always looking for help so if you feel passionate about something feel free to ask more questions and give some help"
<zh> lxsameer: salam
<lxsameer> zh: salam
<zh> lxsameer:  hasty?
<lxsameer> narcislinux1: adamaye ba shur be ina migan
<zh> lxsameer:  bebin nashod
<lxsameer> zh: ? chera
<zh> lxsameer:  nemidonAm
<zh> lxsameer:  ooon chizaii ke nevesht oo coppy kardam behet neshon bedam
<zh> lxsameer:  haminja coppy konamesh?
<zh> lxsameer:  ?
<RoozbehOnline> پست جدید وبلاگ : نسخه ۳ محبوب ترین میزکار لینوکس منتشر شد  |  http://roozbehonline.net/1390/01/18/gnome-3-is-here-right-now.rsh
<ilius> RoozbehOnline: من فکر می‌کردم کی‌دی‌ای محبوبتره :-D
<RoozbehOnline> ilius: vase ma KDE mahboobtare
<ilius> RoozbehOnline: بین همه کاربرای لینوکس میگم
<RoozbehOnline> ilius: ta jai kemidoonam gnome user hash bishtare
<ilius> RoozbehOnline: hmmm nemidunam
 * ilius az gnome3 khoshhale vali az discontinued shodana maemo narahate!
<zh> kasi midone chera network connectione man adsl ee khonamono peida nemikone?
<zh> yani be hichiii vasl nemmishee:(
<zh> ok:(
<satanix7> narcislinux: khatarnaak shodi! ;)
<narcislinux> satanix7: me?why?
<narcislinux> !
<narcislinux> satanix7: salam
<satanix7> narcislinux: mojahhaz be selah e op shodi :)
<narcislinux> lol
<satanix7> narcislinux: salam ey narges khatoon! :P
<satanix7> narcislinux: kheili vaght bood naboodi
<satanix7> narcislinux: yadete az parsal gharar shod ye animation e 3d roo ghesse haaye to va tux dorost konim
<satanix7> ?
<satanix7> narcislinux: bia dorost konim, alan ke khodaye blender shodam
<narcislinux> satanix7: rms fatvaye tarke facebook ra dad lol
<narcislinux> satanix7: vaghean
<narcislinux> hmmm
<narcislinux> okkk
<narcislinux> satanix7: dastani darid ?
<satanix7> narcislinux: hamin emrooz email haa raa shekaste va facebook haa raa be atash mikeshim
<narcislinux> lol
<satanix7> narcislinux: baa komak e ham minevisim
<satanix7> narcislinux: faghat man alan sarbaazam, alan oomadam morkhasi, 1 hafte dige aamoozeshi am tamoom mishe, bad az oon
<narcislinux> ajab lol
<narcislinux> satanix7:  khob pas khey mikhayd vaght bezarid ?
<satanix7> narcislinux: az masalan 10 ordibehesht
<narcislinux> khobe
<narcislinux> satanix7: /msg ?
<satanix7> narcislinux: aari
<the-light> satanix7: ketab Qt e bekoja resid?
<satanix7> the-light: ketaab taa chapter e 12 neveshte shode, faghat bahs e example haa moonde ke bayad dorost konam + ye binding vaase .Net
<the-light> satanix7: aha thnx
<amin_> kesi az shoma ha chizi az server hai mikrotik medoneh?
<mahdi> salam
<mahdi> kasi gnome 3 nasb karde ?
<dark-sun> یو
<the-light> dark-sun: man kabuse toam!
<amin_> salam aghayoon
<amin_> khobid
<dark-sun> the-light: sweet dreams ;)
<dark-sun> تا آفتاپیک نشده بگم: آهنگ تیتراژ پایانی فیلم «جدایی نادر از سیمین» فوق االعاده اس.
<satanix7> narcislinux: khob alan coffee net am, hamoon link haa ro behem bede
<dark-sun> satanix7: man fekr mikardam to bot hasti!
<dark-sun> :))
 * dark-sun cheghad geeeje!
<satanix7> dark-sun: man bot shekanam :P
<narcislinux> satanix7: salam
<narcislinux> w8
 * lachfome به همه سلام می کند
<neshat> lachfome, salam
<Bersam> می‌گم کسی می‌دونه چه شکلی توی لینوکس یک دامین یا یک ای‌پی رو به صورت کامل بلوک کنیم؟ طوری که اصلا باز نشه؟
<dark-sun> iptable
<dark-sun> Bersam: آی پی تیبل می‌تونه یک گزینه باشه
<Bersam> dark-sun: خب چه طوری؟ ... یه سایته که به زور خودش رو باز می‌کنه :D  خیلی آشناست برای همه ها ... توی فایرفاکس بلوکش کردم ولی توی کروم و اپرا باز میشه هنوز ...
<lxsameer> Bersam: mikhay az dakhel be un domain dast rasi nadashte bashan
<dark-sun> lxsameer: تو ادامه بده .. کاری واسه من پیش اومده
<Bersam> lxsameer: اره ...
<lxsameer> dark-sun: :D
<Bersam> lxsameer: می‌خوام اون دامین یا اون ای‌پی از داخل باز نشه!
<lxsameer> Bersam: iptables
<Bersam> lxsameer: من قبلا فقط پورت باهاش باز کردم ...
<Bersam> lxsameer: تا حالا باهاش سایت بلوک نکردم
<lxsameer> Bersam: iptables -A OUTPUT -o eth0 -p tcp --dport 80 -j DROP
<lxsameer> Bersam: albate syntaxesho check kon onfly neveshtam
<lxsameer> Bersam: :D ip o nadadam aslan :D
<Bersam> lxsameer: :D
<lxsameer> --source <ip i ke mikhay>
<Bersam> lxsameer: اوکی
<dark-sun> lxsameer: +1
<lxsameer> dark-sun: :D
<Bersam> lxsameer: :D ... مرسی ... یادم رفت بگم :D ... اخه یه روش دیگه هم پیدا کردم ... میشه جایگزنشون کرد با یه ای‌پی دیگه ... از طریق /etc/hosts
<lxsameer> Bersam: inam ideye jalebie :D
<lxsameer> hushmandanast
<Bersam> lxsameer: اخه توی ویندوز هم ملت از یه همچین روشی استفاده می‌کردن ... :D
<lxsameer> Bersam: :D jalebe
<dark-sun> بچه می‌گم لاتکس خوبه واسه مقاله نوشتن؟
<lxsameer> dark-sun: farsi ?
<dark-sun> lxsameer: آره
<lxsameer> dark-sun: vase koja mikhay?
<dark-sun> می‌خوام یک مقاله بنویسم. می‌گن اپن آفیس جالب نیست
<dark-sun> lxsameer: واسه خودم.
<lxsameer> dark-sun: age pdf mikhay hamun latex ama khob darde sar dare ye namur
<lxsameer> dark-sun: age html mikhay sphinx mahshare
<dark-sun> lxsameer: کانورت کردن اینا بهم مشکله؟
<dark-sun> lxsameer: انگار لاتکس یک سری نسخه‌های فارسی هم داره، درسته؟
<lxsameer> dark-sun: are latex farsi support mikone hayula
<lxsameer> dark-sun: sphinx khuruji latex ham mide
<lxsameer> dark-sun: dar vaghe sphinx ye tool e ke chand laye ruye latex e
<dark-sun> پس بهتره با سفنیکس بنویسم. که خودبخود لاتکس هم ساخته بشه
<dark-sun> :)
<lxsameer> dark-sun: sphinx bishtar vase document neveshtane
<lxsameer> dark-sun: document haye python o didi ?
<dark-sun> lxsameer: نه بابا! کی پایتون کار می‌کنه؟!!!
<dark-sun> :D
<lxsameer> dark-sun: alan ye search bezan bebin ba sphinx neveshtan albate az python 2.5 bebad
<lxsameer> *2.6
<dark-sun> lxsameer: پیداش کردم. مقسی
<dark-sun> ;)
<lxsameer> dark-sun: khahesh
 * Bersam می‌ره که سیستمش رو بریزه بهم ... امیدواره که گنوم۳ رو بتونه روی سیستمش اجرا کنه ... :D
<lxsameer> Bersam: hamchin ashe dahansuzi nist ;)
<Bersam> lxsameer: به امتحانش می‌ارزه :)
<lxsameer> Bersam: are khob vali livesho begiri rahat tari
<Bersam> آرچ گذاشتتش توی تستینگ ...
<Bersam> گویا نباید مشکلی باشه ... یکمی تفریحه :D
<lxsameer> Bersam: aha eyval
<dark-sun> Bersam: خداوند تلاش تو را با شادی قرین سازد فرزند. کرنل شاد باشی هموطن
<Bersam> dark-sun: مرسی
<dark-sun> صفحه کلید یک کلید کم داره. یک کلید بقل کلید ویندوز باید اضافه بشه
<dark-sun> هووم.. شاید کلید لینوکس!
<dark-sun> :)
<lachfome> dark-sun:
<lachfome> سلام
<dark-sun> lachfome: دعا کن بطلبه ما هم امریکا رو ببینیم
<lachfome> dark-sun: من اون سوپر ال که وین۲ز ازش استفاده می کنه کندم
<dark-sun> دیدن چیزی که سی سال در مقابل «مرگ» مقاومت کرده باید جالب باشه
<lachfome> dark-sun: :D
<dark-sun> lachfome: ای بابا! تو کندیش من آرزو می‌کنم دو تا بود
<dark-sun> مملکته؟
<dark-sun> می‌دونی من واسه چی ازش استفاده می‌کردم؟ واسه تغییر زبان
<dark-sun> چنج کیبورد لایوت
<lachfome> dark-sun: الان آزرو می کنی که بری اما بعد این که رفتی مثل دوست من گریه می کنی و می گی کاش چوپان بودم تو ایران ولی تو آمریکا مهندس یه شرکت معروف نباشی
<dark-sun> lachfome: آره.. وقتی مست باشم ممکنه
<lachfome> lachfome: مگه آلت+شیفت مرده باشه که از کلید یه اجنبی استفاده کنم
<dark-sun> :))))
<dark-sun> lachfome: هوووو! دو تا کلید رو باید بزنم بجای یک کلید! خودش کلی کاره
<lachfome> dark-sun: گنوم ۳ ریختی ؟
<dark-sun> تازه همزمان هم باید بزنم
<dark-sun> lachfome: نه. منتظرم بیاد تو مخازن
<dark-sun> خودم رو با ترمینال سرگرم می‌کنم تا بیاد
<lachfome> ظاهراً مردم ازش خوششان نیومده
<dark-sun> هی اکو می‌زنم. هی سی دی می‌زنم. تو فایل سیستم می‌چرخم
<dark-sun> lachfome: والله بعضی‌ها تعریف می‌کنن بعضی‌ها شکایت
<lachfome> lachfome: بعید می دونم گنوم کار اشتباهی کرده باشه
<dark-sun> ما که ندیدیم نون گندم! حتی تو دست مردم!
<dark-sun> dark-sun: کار اشتباهی کرده گنوم؟
<dark-sun> dark-sun: من نمی‌دونم با من صحبت نکن
<dark-sun> dark-sun: خیلی خب حالا
<dark-sun> dark-sun: کوفت!
<dark-sun> dark-sun: ای بابا
<lachfome> dark-sun: چی شد !!!! :O
<dark-sun> lachfome: منظورت چیه که می‌گی ممکنه کار اشتباهی کرده باشه گنوم؟
<lachfome> یعنی ایرادی تو کارش باشه
<lachfome> گنوم همیشه یکی از بهترین ها باشه
<lachfome> من خودم لینوکس و اوپن سورس را با گنوم شروع کردم و با گنوم می شناسمش
<dark-sun> lachfome: گنوم تا وقتی جوراباش رو می‌شوره خوب بوده.. حالا ممکنه یکوقتی هم نشوره خب
<dark-sun> lachfome: گنوم هم تو رو دوست داره
<dark-sun> ;)
<lachfome> بیشتر این شکایت ها به خاطر تازگی هاش هست و ...
<dark-sun> lachfome: اگه اینه که مشکلی نیست. من از محیط‌های جدید استقبال می‌کنم
<dark-sun> lachfome: تغییر همیشه لازمه
<lachfome> اما من نمی تونم دیگه از آرچ و KDE دل بکنم ، خیلی تلاش کردم اما نشد الان ۲ هست که آرچ دارم با KDE
<dark-sun> lachfome: هووم... یعنی می‌گی می‌شه جزو ادوات اعتیاد آور طبقه‌بندیشون کرد؟
<lachfome> lachfome: 100 %
<dark-sun> lachfome: کا دی ای هیچوقت نتونسته من رو نگه داره
<dark-sun> lachfome: به کرش حساسم
<dark-sun> به باگ بیشتر!
<dark-sun> :S
<dark-sun> نمی‌دونم لینوکس چطور من رو تحمل می‌کنه؟
<lachfome> dark-sun: اما من تا به حال ندیدم کرش بکنه ، اما این برای منابع مختلف فرق می کنه
<lachfome> dark-sun: اما از خیلی شنیدم که کرش می کنه
<dark-sun> lachfome: منم شنیدم کا دی ای باید با شخص حال کنه. اگه حال نکنه کرش می‌کنه
<dark-sun> :))))
<lachfome> dark-sun: :-P
<dark-sun> lachfome: یک دوستی دارم می‌گه
<dark-sun> lachfome: علی حتی سر عوض کردن یک ویجت کرش می‌کنه
<lachfome> dark-sun: می شه گوگل تالک شما را داشته باشم
<dark-sun> lachfome: نه نمی‌شه! چون گوگل تاکم مسدوده
<lachfome> واااااااااااااا
<dark-sun> lachfome: یعنی راستش ترافیکش بالا بوده بستمش
<lachfome> OK
<dark-sun> lachfome: تا می‌رم شصت هفتاد نفر اونجان اصلا خودم گیرپاژ می‌کنم جواب کی رو بدم
<dark-sun> lachfome: می‌خوای بهت بدم؟
<lachfome> خوب بگو نه چرا همش ... :'(
<dark-sun> lachfome: من اصلا بهت نمی‌دم. همش گریه می‌کنم
<dark-sun> می‌کنی*
<dark-sun> dark-sun: والله بخدا
<dark-sun> dark-sun: گفتم مزاحم من نشو
<lachfome> dark-sun: می خوام فدورا را با گنوم ۳ تست بزنم
<dark-sun> lachfome: بزن
<dark-sun> lachfome: خوووبه. ما از این اقدام حمایت می‌کنیم
<dark-sun> lachfome: ولی اگه بحث سر تست روی ردهت بیس‌هاست، خود گنوم یک نسخه تحت فدورا داره فکر کنم
<dark-sun> نمی‌دونم فدورا بود یا سوزه
<lachfome> dark-sun: هم سوزه داره هم فدورا http://www.gnome3.com/tryit.html
<dark-sun> lachfome: به به. خوبه دیگه یار در گنوم۳ هست. می‌خوای گرد فدورا بگردی؟
<lachfome> dark-sun: من دارم همین ایزو که لینک دادم و رو دانلود می کنم :p
<dark-sun> lachfome: اوه شیت! پس بگیر بگیر بگیر بگیر بگیر
<dark-sun> :))
<dark-sun> من قطع شده بیدم
<dark-sun> من دیگه برم ها؟
<dark-sun> یو ها ها ها
<dark-sun> ترجمه گاهی اوقات لذت بخش می‌شه. مخصوصا وقتی نتیجه‌اش بلافاصله قابل رویت باشه
<nkh> salam
<nkh> doostan bad bakht shodam :D
<nkh> roo kolle root 0 KB jaa daram !
<nkh> Chhii Kar konam?! :D
<nkh> asan Login e graphici ham nemishe dige :D
<nkh> chia ro paak konam?!
<nkh> Cache temp chizi har chi be zehnetoon mirese begin !
<nkh> :(
<nkh> ding
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
#ubuntu-ir 2011-04-08
<dark-sun> یو
<dark-sun> lachfome: گود مورنینگ سحر خیز
<dark-sun> ;)
<lachfome> dark-sun: too MR
<lachfome> :P
<amin> salam mekham mikrotik config konam kesi narmafzar linuxish ro soragh nadareh
<dark-sun> من سراغ ندارم
<lachfome> dark-sun: squid بلدی
<lachfome> ؟
<dark-sun> lachfome: نه
<lachfome> dark-sun: پس چی بلد هستی شما
<dark-sun> lachfome: من بلدم آهنگ پدر خوانده رو با سوت بزنم.. نیگاه
<dark-sun> :" :"
<dark-sun> lachfome: خوب بید؟
<dark-sun> :))
<lachfome> dark-sun: می خوام تو کافی نت squid راه بندازم برای صرفه جویی در پهنای باند
<lachfome> dark-sun: عملی هست به نظرت
<dark-sun> lachfome: عملی که هست
<dark-sun> lachfome: ولی نمی‌دونم از نظر صرفه جویی چقدر بهت می‌تونه کمک کنه.
<dark-sun> lachfome: چند تا استیشن دارین؟
<lachfome> lachfome: ماله من نی
<dark-sun> lachfome: یک پیشنهاد هیچ وقت دنبال یک «فول» نگرد. چون یا مدعی پیدا می‌کنی یا هیچکس
<dark-sun> lachfome: پس مال کیه؟ باید بدونی چند تا استیشن داره که بتونی بگه بصرفه است یا نه
<lachfome> lachfome: ماله رفیقم هست با ۵ تا کلاینت
<lachfome> lachfome: شما اینو تصور کن ۵ نفر بخوان همزمان یه سایت مشترک را وا کنن
<dark-sun> lachfome: اگه ترافیک کاریش بالاس و مشتری‌هاش کمتر سمت دانلود هستن پیشنهاد خیلی خوبیه
<lachfome> اگه هر کذوم ۲ مگ باشه
<lachfome> اون وقت باید ۱۰ مگ دانلود شه
<lachfome> اما اگه squid باشه فقط ۲ مگ باید دانلود شه
<lachfome> درست ِ؟
<dark-sun> lachfome: حساب تئوریش منطقیه.
<dark-sun> lachfome: در عمل هم همینطور می‌شه
<dark-sun> می‌گم، باید مشتری‌هاش رو آنالیز کرده باشه.
<dark-sun> اگه بخش عمده‌ای دانشجو هستن
<dark-sun> مشخصا با اسکویید می‌تونه صرفه جویی قابل قبولی توی ایام انتخاب واحد/حذف اضاف داشته باشه
<lachfome> اهوم
<dark-sun> در کل به نظرم پیشنهاد خوبیه.
<lachfome> نه اصلاْ اگه تو ۱۰ مگ بشه ۴ مگ هم صرفه جویی کرد خیلی
<lachfome> یعنی از ۲۰ گیگ تو ماه می شه رسوند به ۱۲ گیگ در ماه
<dark-sun> برای برپا کردن اسکویید راهنمای خوبی توی نت هست
<dark-sun> گمونم من یک چیز فارسی هم دیده بودم.
<dark-sun> بگذار ببینم
<lachfome> برای آرچ بلدم
<lachfome> اما نمی خوام براش آرچ بریزم
<dark-sun> lachfome: بله دردسرش زیاده
<dark-sun> lachfome: خودش با لینوکس مشکلی نداره؟
<dark-sun> lachfome: بعضی سایت‌های دولتی/دانشگاهی با اینترنت اکسپلورر فقط جواب می‌دن
<dark-sun> lachfome: این رو هم در نظر داشته باش
<lachfome> dark-sun: بابا نمی خواد که باهاش کار بکنه لینوکس کار یک روتر را بازی می کنه
<lachfome> فقط صبح به صبح روشنش می کنه دیگه
<dark-sun> lachfome: یعنی مشتری‌ای نداره که بهش بگه مثلا برای من حذف و اضاف انجام بده؟
<dark-sun> lachfome: معمولا کافی‌نت این تیپ مشتری‌ها به پستشون می‌خوره
<lachfome> چرا بابا مشتری داره داشنجو
<lachfome> اما منظور من این نیست
<lachfome> منظورم این هست
<lachfome> که اینترنت وصل می شه به این کلاینت مه روش squid داریم
<lachfome> و از رو squid به همش نت می دیم
<dark-sun> lachfome: من متوجه شدم. ولی دارم مشکلات پلت فرم لینوکس رو یادآوری می‌کنم
<dark-sun> lachfome: می‌تونی خیلی راحت با یک ماشین مجازی/ آی ای فور لینوکس این مسئله رو حل کنی
<dark-sun> lachfome: بحث سازگاری سخت افزارهای جانبیش رو هم در نظر داشته باش
<lachfome> لینوکس فقط cache می کنه کاری بهش نداره که IE باشه یا FF یا هر چیز دیگه
<dark-sun> lachfome: مثلا چاپگر/اسکنر
<dark-sun> lachfome: پس یعنی می‌خوای بگی یک سیستم مستقل برای این کار اونجا تدارک می‌بینی که صاحب کافینت
<dark-sun> lachfome: ازش استفاده نمی‌کنه
 * lachfome این dark-sun کشت منو
<lachfome> اهوم
<dark-sun> lachfome: و فقط اونجا روشن و خاموشش می‌کنه. همین
<dark-sun> lachfome: پس دیگه مشکلی نیست
<lachfome> فقط کچ می کنه
<lachfome> ترافیک رو
<dark-sun> lachfome: royaflash.wordpress.com
<lachfome> OK
<dark-sun> lachfome: این گروه یک مقاله فارسی در مورد اسکویید دارن
<lachfome> dark-sun: من می رم بیرون
<dark-sun> lachfome: اتفاقا چند وقت پیش هم می‌اومد اینجا خودش
<lachfome> می یام باهات رو یه چیز دیگه مشورت کنم
<lachfome> :-)
<dark-sun> lachfome: من که پیر کردم تو رو! اینقده دو ریالیم کجه
<dark-sun> ;)
<lachfome> dark-sun: خدانگهدار
<dark-sun> lachfome: good luck
<lachfome> dark-sun: برگشتم
<dark-sun> lachfome: wb
<amin> azizan gherami
<amin> man hamisheh ba in virtualbox moshkel dashtam
<amin> usb ro support nemikoneh?
<amin> nemikoneh...
<dark-sun> منم باهاش مشکل داشتم.
<dark-sun> دارم
<dark-sun> :)
<amin> mesle in ke bayad beri toi software manager and nonfree ish ro nasb koni
<dark-sun> amin: بعله اون که اولین قدمشه
<amin> man ke ose ro nasb kardam
<dark-sun> amin: و البته توی ماشین مجازی می‌بایست بسته‌ی خود ویرچوال رو نصب کنی
<amin> menitonam ham bakesh konam
<amin> ghand mizaneh be system
<dark-sun> amin: نه مشکلی نداره. ماشین‌های مجازی توی هوم فولدر شما هستن
<dark-sun> amin: نهایتش یک بک آپ بگیر
<amin> naghereftam yani roi hamo ose ham misheh usb ro faal kard
<dark-sun> amin: تا جایی که من می‌دونم نمی‌شه.
<amin> yei meghof samba ro faal kon ama naghereftam chi migheh?
<dark-sun> اطلاعات من مربوط به چهار پنج ماه پیش هستن!
<amin> mal man mal 10.04 hast
<dark-sun> amin: بله از اون طریق هم می‌شه
<dark-sun> amin: روش کار به این شکله که شما سامبا نصب می‌کنین
<amin> chetori?
<dark-sun> amin: فایل‌هایی که می‌خواین به اشتراک بگذارین شیر می‌کنین
<dark-sun> amin: بعدش از توی ماشین مجازی برشون می‌دارین
<dark-sun> :)
<dark-sun> amin: به همین سادگی
<amin> tnks
<dark-sun> amin: البته یک نکته‌ی ریز هم داره
<amin> be hamin khoshmazegi
<amin> :)
<amin> chi
<dark-sun> amin: توی تنظیمات کارت شبکه ماشین مجازی می‌بایست نوع کارت شبکه رو به گزینه‌ی
<dark-sun> چی بود خدا... صبر کن!
<amin> mal man allan PCnet-FAST III (NAT)  hast
<dark-sun> amin: bridge adapter
<dark-sun> تغییر بدی
<amin> nat >> bridge?
<dark-sun> amin: یس
<dark-sun> amin: فقط سامبا نیستا. می‌تونی اف تی پی سرور هم نصب کنی اگه یوقت نخواست
<dark-sun> نخواستی
<dark-sun> با اونم می‌شه
<dark-sun> کلا راه بسیاره!
<dark-sun> ;)
<amin> khob bas hamin kar ro mikonam
<amin> ye mored digheh
<amin> win 7 behtareh toi vb or xp
<dark-sun> amin: جان؟
<dark-sun> amin: یعنی می‌خوای ویژوال بیسیک کار کنی؟
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<dark-sun> WhiteCrow1: به سلاااااام کلاغ مهربوووون. پیدات نیست با صفا
<dark-sun> ;)
<WhiteCrow1> :D
<WhiteCrow1> lol
<amin> na baba in kharab kari ha vaseh winbox hast
<WhiteCrow1> dark-sun, dar gir khondan e book ha hastam sai mikonam kam alafi konam :D
<dark-sun> WhiteCrow1: دلمون برات تنگ شده بید
<dark-sun> <3
<WhiteCrow1> dark-sun, man ham ham chenin
<amin> goftam toi virtualbox  win7 behtar javab mideh ya xp
<WhiteCrow1> haji, tabrik gnome 3 montasher shod be salamati belakhar e
<haji> WhiteCrow1, takbir :)
<WhiteCrow1> haji, bi sabrane montazer am net am ro sharj konam install esh konam
<WhiteCrow1> haji, i3 che khabar switch kardi rosh dude ?
<WhiteCrow1> haji, sorry SALAM :)
<haji> haji, salaam dude, na hanooz vaght nakardam
<WhiteCrow1> haji, man ham hano naraftam rosh age beram az ro labtop gnome ro mipakam ama ro pc gnome 3 mizaram bemone bedon e gnome nemishe aslan :D
<dark-sun> amin: من با اکس پی هیچ مشکلی نداشتم اونجا. سون رو شرمنده. تست نکردم
<lachfome> dark-sun: هستی عزیز دل برادر
<dark-sun> lachfome: تا زنده‌ایم.. رزمنده‌ایم
<dark-sun> :D
<lachfome> dark-sun: تو خونه بین کامپیترهام راش انداختم عین هیولا داره کچ می کنه
<dark-sun> lachfome: تبریکات صمیمانه من رو پذیرا باش هموطن
<lachfome> وقتی تو یکی یه سایتی را وا می کنم دیگه تو دیگری لازم نی منتظر باشم
<lachfome> انگاری دارم از هارد وا می کنم
<lachfome> :D
<dark-sun> :)
<dark-sun> کسی از تهران هست اینجا که حاضر باشه توی اجرای یک سورپرایز به من کمک کنه؟
<asgsar> yes
<sushiyant> dark-sun: سلام
<sushiyant> dark-sun: می گم آرش رو ندیدی
<dark-sun> sushiyant: یو
<dark-sun> sushiyant: آرش؟
<sushiyant> dark-sun: whitecrow رو می گم
<dark-sun> sushiyant: ارسطو رو می‌گی؟
<sushiyant> اهوم
<dark-sun> sushiyant: صبحی اینجا بود
<sushiyant> OK
<dark-sun> sushiyant: رفتش فکر کنم.
<dark-sun> sushiyant: داره کتاب می‌خونه می‌گفت سرم شلوغه
<dark-sun> ایبوک می‌خونه داداش ارسطو اطلاعاتش زیاد بشه به ما هم یاد بده بعدا
<sushiyant> dark-sun: OK
<dark-sun> sushiyant: 4kerim
<sushiyant> dark-sun: می تونی برام یه کاری بکنی
<dark-sun> sushiyant: چییی کاریییی؟
<sushiyant> به آرش یه اس ام اس بزنی
<sushiyant> و بگی من کارش دارم
<dark-sun> sushiyant: شماره‌ای ازش ندارم
<dark-sun> :(
<sushiyant> من می دم
<dark-sun> sushiyant: باشه
<dark-sun> قهرین مگه؟
<dark-sun> sushiyant: اینجا ننویسی پیام خصوصی بده
<sushiyant> dark-sun: خودتون چی کار می کنین
<dark-sun> گزارش کار می‌نویسم.
<sushiyant> برای کی
<sushiyant> ؟
<dark-sun> sushiyant: واسه خودم. پروژه شصخی
<dark-sun> :)
<sushiyant> اهان موفق باشی
<sushiyant> تونستی اس ام اس کنی
<dark-sun> sushiyant: تایید ارسالش الان رسید
<dark-sun> :)
<dark-sun> مقسی
<sushiyant> dark-sun: اوکی - جبران می کنم مرد :-)
<dark-sun> sushiyant: این چه حرفیه. تا باشه از این زحمتا
<dark-sun> ;)
<sushiyant> dark-sun: به نظرم مرده این پسر
<sushiyant> فقط ۵ مین دیگه وقت دارم
<dark-sun> sushiyant: هووم.. شایدم خواب باشه
<dark-sun> sushiyant: زنگ بزنم بهش؟
<sushiyant> dark-sun: بزن
<dark-sun> ok
<dark-sun> no answer so far... [redialing...]
<sushiyant> dark-sun: مرسی و ممنون
<dark-sun> sushiyant: خواهش
<dark-sun> برقامون رفتن
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<dark-sun> درود
<omid> kash man ye filter shikan vase ubuntu ya suse peida mikardam
<Zahra> omid: kash hameye arezoo haa be saadegie in arezoo bood!
<Zahra> omid: tor ro test kardi?
<Zahra> albate man khodam be shakhse az har abzaari ke az server haaye public estefaade kone, estefaade nemikonam!
<omid> zahra tor balad nistam chejori fa'alesh konam
<Zahra> !tor
<lubotu3> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is not in Ubuntu's repositories. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<Zahra> omid: ^^
<omid> Zahra moshkele jame'eye linuxie iran ine ke ba halate aghel andar safih ba kasai ke ziad technical nistan raftar mikonan
<omid> man too axare forum ha va sait hai ke raftam be in sorat bode. tori ke ye soal ke ba zabane farsi injaha matrah kardam inghad gholombe javab dadan ke be hich dardam nakhorde vali vaghti too irc haye englisi ba zabane dasto pa shekastam goftam kheili sade va ba khoshroi behem javab dadan
<omid> in nazare mane al bate shayad eshtebah bashe
<Zahra> omid: alan link dadan mishe raftaar be haalate aaghel andar safih?!
<omid> na kolan ye chizi to zehnam bod darbare raftare karbarae irani goftam
<Zahra> omid: be har haal age oon link ro ghashang khoondio moshkeli dashti hameye afraade channel dar khedmatan
<omid> ok thanx
<narcislinux1> haji: az gnome 3 che khabar?
<haji> haji, gnome?! chi hast? :D
<narcislinux1> narcislinux1: ye chize shabi kde
<kian_> salam
<kian_> nasbe modem to fedora chetorie
<nicola2011> salam
<haji> narcislinux, :D hala khode KDE chie?
<narcislinux> haji: esme digash win
<narcislinux> haji: in channele raftid? #gnewsense
<haji> narcislinux, male oon distro brazil-as vali na, naraftam :D
<narcislinux> haji:  in lidereshon dota irani didi badesh gir dad bayad #gnewsense-fa ra rah bendazid badesham zad to list
<narcislinux> :/
<haji> lol
<haji> kollan brazil-ia hamintorian
<haji> narcislinux, alaan leader shodi?
<narcislinux> haji: che midonam nesfe harfasho nafahmidam ba khodeshon bahs mikardan , faghat goftan bezan /msg chanserv register #gnewsense-fa
 * narcislinux dardesarist 
<narcislinux> haji: che rabri be berezil dare ?
<haji> lol
<lachfome> dark-sun|sleep:آخه وقتی خوابی چه داری ...
<haji> narcislinux, 1ki az doostam ye modat brazil bood, kollan oonam migoft hamintorian :) distro-e ham brazil-ie
<narcislinux> lol
<narcislinux> oh my god
<narcislinux> divanan ina
<narcislinux> khob alan in chanel be cherd mikhore
<haji> narcislinux, alaan koja khabar-e #gnewsense-fa ro zadan?
<narcislinux> w8
<haji> narcislinux, albate shakhsan badam nemiad ye try-i bokonam
<haji> narcislinux, hala alaan khodet estefade mikoni?
<narcislinux> haji:  na man raftam onja faghat ye soal dashtam
<narcislinux> haji: jav zade doshan
<haji> narcislinux, :) vali bayad distro-e khoobi bashe, az jomle distro-as ke khode gnu project tayid karde
<narcislinux> are
<narcislinux> haji: nemidonam koja zadan
<narcislinux> lol
<haji> lol
<haji> narcislinux, khob beheshoon begoo kojas, mikhay bezani too forum haye farsi :D
<narcislinux> =))
<narcislinux> haji: lol na dige man bashon harf nemizanam , javgiran
<haji> :D
<haji> bbl
<lachfome> dark-sun|sleep:آخه وقتی خوابی چه داری ...
<narcislinux> haji: osolan bayad mizadan inja http://www.gnewsense.org/Main/JoingNewSense
<dark-sun> همش خواب می‌دیدم یکی صدا می‌کنه «دارک سان.. دارک سان بیدار شو!»
<lachfome> خدایا بر تو و پیامبرت درود و صلوات می فرستم که dark-sunتوانست از خواب بیدا شود :P
<dark-sun> lachfome: کار سختی بود.. ولی بالاخره موفق شدم
<dark-sun> جا داره از ملت شریف ایران بخاطر دعاهاشون تشکر کنم.
<lachfome> dark-sun: ما هم با تحقیق فراوان کم کم داریم می فهمیم حامد کجاست
<dark-sun> dark-sun: تو هم کارش داری؟
<dark-sun> dark-sun: من با تو صحبتی ندارم
<dark-sun> lachfome: می‌گم با حامد کار داشتی؟
<lachfome> اهوم
<dark-sun> lachfome: پیداش کردی به منم بگو
<dark-sun> :)
<lachfome> آخرین باری که شما دیدیش کی بود
<dark-sun> lachfome: آخرین باری که دیدمش ... امروز ظهر طرفای ساعت ۱۴ بود
<lachfome> dark-sun: نهههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
<lachfome> داری دورغ می گی
<dark-sun> dark-sun: بالاخره یک نفر فهمید
<dark-sun> dark-sun: ای بابا! چی می‌گی جلو مردم؟
<dark-sun> dark-sun: داره می‌گه دروغ می‌گی دیگه
<dark-sun> dark-sun: یک دقیقه ساکت ببینم
<Ehsan> salam
<dark-sun> Ehsan: یو
<Ehsan> ehsan e mozaffari hastam az sirjan 22 sale
<dark-sun> چه خوب. خوش آمدی
<Ehsan> mamnon mikham x-server ro reset konam az terminal va az terminal mikham narmafzarae ro ke nasb kardam uninstall konam
<Ehsan> mishe karish kard
<ehsan_> چه جوری پرمیشن پوشه  خانه را عوض کنم
<ehsan_> home
<ehsan_> می خوام با اونرش بشه یوزری به نام ehsan
<ehsan_> ba chown
<the-light> Ehsan: yani mikhay mohit graphicito restart koni?
<ehsan_> mikham pushe home ro owneresh ro avaz konam
<ehsan_> shode sudo
<haji> Ehsan, albate tosie mikonam alaki in karo nakon, age motmaeni bezan > sudo chown -R user.user /home/user/
<haji> jaye user ham user-i ke mikhay ro bezar
<dark-sun> دستوری که نوشتی مالکیت زیر دایرکتوری‌ها رو هم عوض می‌کنه
<dark-sun> اگه فقط هوم عوض شده، نیازی نیست سوییچ آر استفاده بشه
<ehsan_> masalan bara user ehsan mishe sudo chown -R ehsan /home/ehsan/
<haji> hehe! chera alaan 2ta ehsan darim?
<haji> ehsan_, are, oon chizi ke dark-sun nevesht ro ham bekhoon, vali 99% hamoon ok-e
<Ehsan> man vga ro nasb kardam safe khamosh mishe
<dark-sun> آقا کسی از تهران هست به من کمک کنه یک سورپرایز رو عملیاتی کنم؟
<dark-sun> خانم‌ هم بود ایرادی نداره!
<dark-sun> یاری اندر کس نمی‌بینم * یاران را چه شد؟ * دوستی کی آخر آمد؟ * دوستداران را چه شد
<amin> what you wanna do?
<fvahid>  /names
<dark-sun|out>  /families /cities /animals  /jobs
<lachfome> ChanServ: log
<kasra> سلام. من ابونتو را با ووبی در ویندوز 7 نصب کردم. حالا می خوام ویندوز را عوض کنم. چطور می تونم ابونتو رو حفظ مکنم؟
<kasra> سلام. من ابونتو را با ووبی در ویندوز 7 نصب کردم. حالا می خوام ویندوز را عوض کنم. چطور می تونم ابونتو رو حفظ مکنم؟
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<ehsan> taghire owner pushe /home/ehsan az sudo be ehsan. tamam zr pushe ha va file ha ham
<ehsan> zr pushe = zir pushe
<ehsan> hello
<ehsan> taghire owner pushe /home/ehsan az sudo be ehsan. tamam zr pushe ha va file ha ham
<dark-sun> ببینین موهام چقدر مرتبن!
<dark-sun> {:-)-<
<dark-sun> فردا اینجوری می‌شن
<dark-sun> }:-S-<
<lachfome> dark-sun: سلام
<dark-sun> lachfome: یو
<lachfome> dark-sun: چی شد
<dark-sun> lachfome: رفتم حمام. خوشکل شدم/
<dark-sun> :)
<lachfome> dark-sun: عافیت باشه
<lachfome> dark-sun: اما منظورم آرش بود
<dark-sun> lachfome: مرسی گلم.
<dark-sun> lachfome: آرش بهت می‌گم دوستت دارم
<dark-sun> lachfome: نمی‌دونم
<dark-sun> lachfome: من حمام بودم.. اونجا که نبود!
<dark-sun> :D
<lachfome> dark-sun: ببین اگه می تونی بهش بگو آنلاین شه
<lachfome> dark-sun: ما مردیم از دلواپسی
<dark-sun> lachfome: خوابه حتما بنده خدا.
<dark-sun> lachfome: وگرنه آن می‌شد
<lachfome> dark-sun: تو را خدا یه تلاشی بکن
<dark-sun> یعنی باید بخوابیم؟
<dark-sun> .. «یعنی»!
<dark-sun> یکی چراغا رو خاموش کنه این رباتا رو هم بگذارین دم در
<dark-sun> نصف شب ورجه وورجه می‌کنن بد خواب میشیم
<dark-sun> دارک می‌ره گوشه کانال می‌گیره می‌خوابه/
<dark-sun> شب بخیر
<ehsan> salam be hame
<ehsan> kasi hast be man komak kone
<ehsan> salam
<ehsan> kasi nist
<ehsan> salam be hame
<ehsan> kasi hast
<ehsan> plz age kasi hast javab bede
<ehsan> aloooooooooo
<ehsan> salam
<ehsan> be hame
<ehsan> kasi hast
<ehsan> aloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<ehsan> hichkas nist
<nixoeen> ehsan: agar soal darid benevisid, ye nim sa'at sabr konid, shayad kasi javab nade!
<nixoeen> ehsan: injoori message e khosusi bezanid o dado bidad konid hamunayi ham ke momkene javab bedan dige nemidan
<ehsan> akhe aziz
<ehsan> ye soal dashtam
<ehsan> man mikham barname nasb konam
<ehsan> ya behtare begam narm afzar
<ehsan> error mide
<ehsan> va man taze update kardam ubuntu mo ubuntu 10.04
<ehsan> mige file casper shoma
<ehsan> nasb nist
<ehsan> mikham nasbesham konam
<ehsan> error mide
<nixoeen> ehsan: soalet ro bayad hamasho too ye khat beporsi, Erroresham bezari too pastebin.com, linkesho too hamun soal bedi
<ehsan> bebakhshid mozahem shodam va mamnon
<ehsan> man taze varedam
<ehsan> bazam mamnon
#ubuntu-ir 2011-04-09
<ehsan> bebakhshid
<ehsan> eeroramo koja bezaram
<ehsan> error ro koja baiad benevisam ke bebinid
<ehsan> salam be hame
<ehsan> man mikhastam barnamei uck ro nasb konam ke tasmim gereftam aval ubuntu 10.04  ro update konam vali vaghti update tamom shod ye ki az barnameha ro update nemikone va moghei nasbesh error mide
<ehsan> va alanam ke mikham ye barnamei digaro nasb konam mige to terminal bezan sudo apt-get -f install vaghti ino mizanam in error ro mide                        http://pastebin.com/TVJ2e5K2
<ehsan> rasti inam begam ke man taze az win be linux va tozeh ubuntu omadam va chizi balad nistam age mishe mano rahnamai konid mamnon misham
<ehsan> kasi inja nist
<ehsan> kasi nist mano rahnamai kone plz
<ehsan> ye chize dige vaghti am be synaptic miram ino mizane ou have 2 broken packages on your system!  Use the "Broken" filter to locate them. va mige 2 ta az filam shekastas
<narcislinux> ilius: monasebat haye marbot be linux va computer ham age be taghvim ezafe beshe jalebe
<ilius> narcislinux: are :)
<ilius> narcislinux: به شرطی که ترجمه بشه
<narcislinux> ilius: mage inglishesh hast ?
<narcislinux> english*
<ilius> narcislinux: are, vaghayee tarikh e computer hast
<ilius> narcislinux: w8
<ilius> narcislinux: package e gcal ro nasb kon
<ilius> narcislinux: az in chiza kheili dare
<ilia> salam
<ilius> salam
<ilius> narcislinux1: package e gcal ro nasb kon, az in chiza kheili dare
<narcislinux> ilius: gcal?
<ilius> narcislinux: uhum
<ilius> http://paste.ubuntu.com/591622/
<persanpass> salam be hame doostan
<persanpass> man chetor mitoonam grap ubuntu ro bade formate windos bargardoonam?
<amir_> salam
<Guest75196> khaste nabashid
<Guest75196> kasi nist?
<persanpass> kese nabood?
<persanpass> javab bede?
<lxsameer> persanpass: grap ?
<persanpass> man ubuntu roo windos nasb kardam
<persanpass> hala windos ro pak kardam
<persanpass> hala oon ubuntu ghabli ro chetor bargardoonam
<persanpass> F1
<Guest75196> man mikhastam to site ozv besham vali ozviat gheyfaal hast ye soal dashtam mikhastam to anjoman matrah konam chi kar konam ?
<ilius> persanpass: ba live boot kon
<ilius> persanpass: esme partiotion e root chie?
<persanpass> e
<ilius> persanpass: na, esme linux ish, masalan sda5
<persanpass> esme sda3
<ilius> persanpass: khob ba cd live internet dari?
<ilius> persanpass: bebin command hash ine:
<ilius> sudo -i
<ilius> mkdir /mnt/ubuntu
<persanpass> are
<ilius> mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/ubuntu
<ilius> grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ubuntu /dev/sda
<ilius> persanpass: hamin 4 ta command e
<ilius> persanpass: age dorost bezani, va sda3 ham dorost bashe, ok mishe
<persanpass> hatman internet mikhad?
<ilius> persanpass: na
<ilius> persanpass: goftam age internet dari hamun ja behet begam, hichi
<persanpass> 1 donya mamnoonam age baz bemoshkel khordam behet migam
<persanpass> mamnoonam
<persanpass> mamnoonam
<persanpass> mamnoonam
<ilius> khahesh
<dark-sun> یو ها ها ها\
<hale> salam
<amidelalune> salam
<dark-sun> hale: یو
<ilius> narcislinux: http://paste.ubuntu.com/591622/
<ilius> narcislinux: in yeki as file haye un package e gcal hast
<narcislinux> ilius: tq
<ilius> narcislinux: kolli chize dige ham dare be english
<narcislinux> ilius: kare gnu hast ?
<ilius> narcislinux: are fekr konam
<ilius> <bug-gcal@gnu.org>
<ilius> narcislinux: bakhshi az gnu hast
<narcislinux> are
<narcislinux> ilius: sorry , sar dar nemiyaram ! vali faghat ye soale , mishe in ketabkhane masalan gcal ro vasl kard be starcalendar?
<ilius> narcislinux: uno vase monasebat ha (history) goftam
<ilius> narcislinux: khodesh ke ba C neveshte shode, starcal ba python hast
<ilius> narcislinux: database hash (hamun monasebat ha) ro ham mishe tabdil kard, vali english hast dige
<Kaveh> soal???
<Kaveh> FAT
<Kaveh> جدول تخصیص فایل
<Kaveh> فقط در پارتیشن های فت وجود داره؟
<Kaveh> ok
<Kaveh> anybody?
<ilius> payeye teeworlds nadarim?
<Zahra> Kaveh: yep!
<Zahra> ilius: cheraa!
<Zahra> albate alan na!
<ilius> Zahra: key?
<Zahra> ilius: shab hasti?!
<ilius> Zahra: hmmm na
<ilius> in server e Persian ro key dorost karde khodesh nist
<Zahra> ilius: :D laabod kaare sameer e!
<ilius> Zahra: un ke nist tu irc
<ilius> Zahra: khodesh nist server esh hast :-D
<Zahra> ilius: khob dige! laabod doros karde dar rafte!
<Zahra> roo server e sherkateshoon masalan!
<Zahra> ba ip sherkateshoon!
<Kaveh> جدول تخصیص فایل
<Kaveh> فقط در پارتیشن های فت وجود داره؟
<moha> lanat b laptop vaghty yadet mire batrish ro biari va chargeresh hey kande mishe azash!
<everplays> moha, dude battery-e laptop ro foorookhti? :)
<moha> everplays: na buddy! too khoone ja gozashtam :D
<mahmoud> salam
<mahmoud> kesi has
<Kaveh> محمود سلام
<mahmoud> aha, pas belakhare yeki inja has
<mahmoud> ...
<mahmoud> man ye soal dashtam, chera register too forum bastas?!
<Kaveh> آفرین سوال خوبیه
<Kaveh> منم نتونستن رجیستر کنم
<Kaveh> نمیدونم چرا بستس
<Kaveh> صاحبش نیست
<mahmoud> lol
<mahmoud> akhe jalebish inja hich joori ham nemishe ba modiran e site tamas gereft
<mahmoud> man tahal 23438278942389342 mail zadam
<mahmoud> javab nemidan!
<Kaveh> فک کنم ناپدید شده
<mahmoud> shoma midooni modire site kiye ya email esh chiye?!
<Kaveh> نه
<Kaveh> محمود جان
<mahmoud> jan!?
<Kaveh> اون ادامه نه بود
<Kaveh> :)))
<mahmoud> :)))))
<mahmoud> migam kaveh jan shoma chand vaghte ba ubuntu kar mikoni?!
<Kaveh> حدود 6 ماه
<mahmoud> exactly!
<mahmoud> manam 6 mahe
<Kaveh> چرا؟
<Kaveh> مبارک باشه
<mahmoud> hamin tori mikhastam bebinam be nokteye jalebi naresidi?!
<mahmoud> man kolan windows amo format kardam!
<Kaveh> کار خوبی کردی
<Kaveh> چرا مگه؟
<Kaveh> لینوکس به این توپی
<mahmoud> daghighan!
<Kaveh> exactly!
<mahmoud> ehsas mikonam bade 21 sal kar ba computer dobare az no hame chizo shoroo kardam!
<mahmoud> migam to dist haye dige ro ham test kardi?!
<Kaveh>  رو ماشین مجازی آؤه
<Kaveh> *آره
<mahmoud> good
<mahmoud> agha khosh hal shodam
<mahmoud> kari nadarin?!
<Kaveh> با اوبونتو و گنوم از همه بیشتر حال می کنم
<Kaveh> چاکرتم
<Kaveh> موفق باشی
<mahmoud> u 2
<mahmoud> bye
<Kaveh> dark-sun|uc: دارک کجاتی؟
 * dark-sun|uc is in [under construction] mode. please leave him be.
<Kaveh> ok be
<dark-sun> چقدر دلم می‌خواد یهو همه کانال رو خالی کنن.... بگن بمب گذاری شده!
<somaye> dark-sun: lxsameer narcislinux the-light salam
<dark-sun> somaye: یو
<dark-sun> the-light lxsameer شما دو تا مشکوکین... به من نمی‌گین سورپرایز چیه؟
<dark-sun> ;)
<narcislinux> somaye: wb
 * dark-sun mire gushe kanal ketab mikhune...
<somaye_> dark-sun: lxsameer narcislinux the-light salam
<somaye_> khubid
<dark-sun> somaye: تو بزودی از بین خواهی رفت
<somaye_> dark-sun: chera?
<dark-sun> somaye_: با تو نبودم با اون بودم
<narcislinux> :|
<dark-sun> :)))
 * dark-sun pishgoee mikhune...
<narcislinux> !hi |somaye
<narcislinux> !hi | somaye_
<dark-sun> narcislinux: حالا درست شد
<dark-sun> ;)
<dark-sun> ها ها! درست گفتم!
<Kaveh> دارک داداش
 * dark-sun eynak aftabi mizane B)
<somaye_> dark-sun: che khabare inja?
<dark-sun> Kaveh: سلام من رو نوسترادارکاموس صدا کن کاوه
<somaye_> narcislinux: salam
<dark-sun> Kaveh: ایمیلت رو جواب دادم
<narcislinux> somaye_: hi
<Kaveh> dark-sun: khoondam
<Kaveh> mer30
<dark-sun> Kaveh: قربانت. الان احساس بهتری داری مگه نه؟
<dark-sun> :)
<Kaveh> chera?:D
 * narcislinux salame badi=kick  lol
<dark-sun> narcislinux: سلام که سلامتی میاره. :))
<dark-sun> Kaveh: همینطوری.. دیدی خندیدی! همین منظورم بود
<narcislinux> dark-sun:  na hamishe :)
<Kaveh> man ham raje be harfe ostad googelidam
<dark-sun> Kaveh: استادتون چاقه؟
<Kaveh> dark-sun: aslan harfesh sehhat nadasht
<Kaveh> :D
<dark-sun> بیا پیام خصوص الان کیکمون می‌کنن واسه جشن اوبونتو!
<Kaveh> dare chagh mishe:D
<narcislinux> everplays: oh ! statuse sito
<everplays> narcislinux, in jomle bood? :)
<narcislinux> everplays: in davat be tavajoh bod D:
<narcislinux> :D
<everplays> narcislinux, man ke motevajeh nashodam jaryan chie :D
<narcislinux> everplays:  mage aghaye tavakoli ro gmail add nadarid ?
<everplays> na :)
<narcislinux> lol ok
<dark-sun|study> شب همگی خوش
<One> hi
<One> Hii
<One> ok
<One> kar mikone
#ubuntu-ir 2011-04-10
<dark-sun> یو
<hale> u
<hale> dark-sun:
<hale> :)
<dark-sun> hale: یو
<fvahid> dark-sun: salam, khobi?
<dark-sun> fvahid: yo
<fvahid> dark-sun: in yo ke migi yani chi?
<fvahid> dark-sun: :)
<dark-sun> fvahid: ey baba. osole din miporsi? hame midunan k:
<dark-sun> yo: 1. salam, khubin? 2. salam, man khubam, shoma khubin? 3. Ok, movafegham. 4. man movafegham ta nazare baghie chi bashe. 5. man anjamesh midam. 6. masuliatesh ba man.
<erghezi> ‏کسی راهی بلده که اون ASP.NET page رو از قسمت کانتنت تایپ فایرفاکس پاک کنم؟ هر سایتی که asp باشه رو الان میخواد دانلود کنه مرورگر
<erghezi> ‎http://ubuntuone.com/p/lqz/
<dark-sun> من نمی‌دونم
<erghezi> ‎http://ubuntuone.com/p/lr5/  اینم عکسش
<narcislinux> ilius: mishe be starcla ical va vcal import kard ?
<narcislinux> everplays: wb
<everplays> thanks narcislinux :)
<ilius> narcislinux: file ical  (.ics) ro copy kon tu pusheye ~/.starcal2/plugins    ya    /usr/share/starcal2/plugins
<ilius> narcislinux: va starcal ro restart kon
<narcislinux> ilius: thx
<narcislinux> ilius: chizi neshon nemide
<ilius> narcislinux: boro tu preferences -> plugin
<ilius> narcislinux: bebin age nist adesh kon
<narcislinux> ilius: hamchenan na , filam vcs hast
<ilius> narcislinux: vcs na, support nemikone! ics
<narcislinux> hm ok
<narcislinux> ilius: baz ham nashod
<ilius> website e unity chie?
<ilius> esme gereric mizaran search ham nemishe kard!!
<ilius> esm ghaat bud!!
<ilius> peyda kardam :-D http://unity.ubuntu.com/
<najmeh> salaam
<najmeh> too linux narmafzare visual'e baraye c++ hast?
<lxsameer> najmeh, age manzuret yechi mese visual studio tu win e , qtcreator , kdevelop , glade va . . .
<najmeh> lxsameer: kdevelop alan dare nasb mishe, package ezafi bara nasb lazem nadare?
<lxsameer> najmeh, nemidunam man azash estefade nemikonam
<najmeh> lxsameer: shoma kodoom yeki ro pishnahad mikonid?
<lxsameer> najmeh, bastegi be khodet dare va toolkit i ke estefade mikoni
<btavakkoli> I'm online right now
<btavakkoli> ;)
<AminFC> hiii
<dark-sun> kave nayomade inja?
<fvahid> software jayegozin vase dreamweaver ro too linux mikham
<Kaveh> dark kojayi?
<Kaveh> اگه به شما بگن یه برنامه بنویسید
<Kaveh> که اسم یه فایل رو بگیره
<Kaveh> و سکتوری که ذخیره شده رو بهتون بده
<Kaveh> چکار می کنید؟
<Kaveh> کاری نمی کنید
<Kaveh> نگاش می کنید
<Kaveh> :)
<mahnaz> salam
<dark-sun> yo
<mahnaz> man mikham ye seri ettelAtam ro DVD write konam
<dark-sun> easy
<mahnaz> be nero in kar ro mikonam
<mahnaz> moshkeli ke hast
<mahnaz> esmaye farsi ro khodesh tagheir mide
<mahnaz> kasi midune ke chi kar mitunam bokonam ke injuri nashe?
<dark-sun> mahnaz: مهناز، اینجا کانال لینوکسه. سوالات مرتبط با لینوکس پاسخ داده می‌شن
<mahnaz> hala neishe estesnaAn az windows ye soAl javab bedin
<dark-sun> mahnaz: ترجیحا بهتره اسم فایل‌ها رو به فینگلیش تبدیل کنین و هرگز از اسامی فارسی استفاده نکنین
<mahnaz> akhe hardam dar ma'raze paridane
<mahnaz> akhe in hame ettelAto ke neishe tak tak avaz kard :(
<dark-sun> mahnaz: با استفاده از خود ویندوز رایت کنین
<mahnaz> rahe dge i nist ?
<mahnaz> nashod :(
<mahnaz> migam hardam moshkel dare
<dark-sun> mahnaz: راست کلیک کردین و از منوی
<dark-sun> send to
<dark-sun> گزینه‌ی
<dark-sun> cdrom
<mahnaz> bale
<mahnaz> amma nashod
<dark-sun> راه دیگه‌ای رو نمی‌تونم پیشنهاد بدم
<dark-sun> اگه کول دیسک دارین استفاده کنین
<dark-sun> وگرنه بایست فایل‌ها رو دستی عوض کنین
<dark-sun> اسم فایل‌ها*
<mahnaz> clone DVD ?
<mahdi> salam
<dark-sun> mahnaz: من با اون کار نکردم
<mahdi> man to nasbe ubuntu kenare windows originale laptop moshkel daram kasi mitone rahmemaeim kone ?
<dark-sun> mahnaz: کلون معمولا واسه کپی کردن کامل دیسک استفاده می‌شد تا جایی که یادمه
<dark-sun> mahdi: روش‌های نصب اوبونتو زیادن. شما روش خاصی مد نظرتونه؟
<mahnaz> mamnoon az rahnameeitun
<dark-sun> mahdi: yw
<dark-sun> mahnaz: yw
<dark-sun> mahdi: sry,
<dark-sun> mahnaz: یک راه به نظرم رسید الان
<dark-sun> mahnaz: هستین؟
<mahdi> dark-sun: na
<mahdi> dark-sun: man kenare windows geire asli mitonam nasb konam
<mahnaz> bale
<mahdi> vali windows asli khodel laptop nemishe
<dark-sun> mahnaz: mahnaz: نرم افزار فشرده ساز مثل وینرار، یا سون زیپ دارین؟
<mahnaz> bale
<dark-sun> mahdi: بله؟ من فکر می‌کردم می‌]خواین اوبونتو نصب کنین
<dark-sun> mahnaz: فایل‌هایی که می‌خواین رایت کنین رو فشرده کنین
<mahnaz> yani avval zip konam ba'd beferestam be DVD ?
<dark-sun> mahnaz: دقیقا.
<mahnaz> mamnoon Ali bud
<dark-sun> mahnaz: فقط توی فشرده کردن برای اینکه وقت زیادی نگیره. حداقل فشرده سازی رو بزنین
<dark-sun> mahnaz: خواهش می‌کنم.
<mahdi> dark-sun: hamintore , mikham kenare windows asli laptop bezanam vali hengame partishenbandi peygam mide ke re-initialaz bayad bashe taeeid ke mikonam kole etelaat mipare
<dark-sun> mahdi: خب نزن اون رو مهدی جان
<dark-sun> mahdi: اوبونتو یک نصاب داره که می‌تونه مثل یک برنامه (مثل آفیس) نصب بشه کنار ویندوز
<dark-sun> mahdi: بهش می‌گن
<dark-sun> wubi
<dark-sun> mahdi: http://royaflash.files.wordpress.com/2010/02/wubi.pdf
<mahdi> dark-sun: yani bayad az tarige windows ejra beshe ?
<dark-sun> mahdi: خیر. بعد از نصب منوی بوت ظاهر می‌شه و می‌تونی سیستم عامل مورد نظرت رو انتخاب کنی
<dark-sun> البته موقع روشن شدن سیستم میاد اون
<dark-sun> مثل نصب از روش‌های دیگه است.
<dark-sun> با این تفاوت که محتویات یکی از پارتیشن‌ها رو (همونی که موقع نصب انتخاب می‌کنی) نمی‌تونی ببینی توی اوبنتو.
<dark-sun> همه رفتن کسی با ما نموندش
<dark-sun> کسی خط دل ما رو نخوندش
<dark-sun> همه رفتن کسی دور و برم نیست
 * dark-sun akhare shab sheresh gerefte...
<dark-sun> خیلی خب. من دیگه باید برم بخفتم. شب همگی بخیر
<Kaveh> دیر رسیدم
<Kaveh> رفت
#ubuntu-ir 2012-04-02
<btral1> چطور یه دایرکتوری رو که داخلش دایزکتوری و فایل دیگه ای هست حذف کنم؟
<btral1> rmdir -rf
<btral1> جواب نداد
<btral1> rm -rf ok
<btral1> chetor 2 ta dir ro compare konam va file hayi ke to dir1 hastan ama to dir 2 nistan ro jaye dige i copy konam
<btral1> va moshtarak ha ro ham list begiram?
<fvahid> btral1: man diff
<btral1> diff nashod
<fvahid> btral1: --from-file=FILE : compare FILE1 to all operands; FILE1 can be a directory
<fvahid>  
<the-light> http://linuxcommando.blogspot.com/2008/05/compare-directories-using-diff-in-linux.html
<fvahid> btral1: vaseye --to-file ham hamin halate argumanesh mitone dir bashe
<the-light> btral1: ba command <comm> ham mituni
<Sourena> salam be hamegi , chetori mishe user pishfarz sakhte shode moghe nasb ro avaz kard ??? , az User Accounts user Name ro avaz kardam vali user ro natunestam jaeii barash payda konam
<Sourena> mohem tarin moshkel ine ke har user ye Folder HOME dare be esme USERNAME khodesh
<Sourena> agar vazeh nabood bishtar tozih bedam
<the-light> Sourena: ye user jadid besaz ba khat farman ya graphic i
<the-light> har user bayad 1 directory e dakhel HOME dashte bashe
<Sourena> in karo kardam va Terminal chon mikhastan az " . " (dot) toye user name estefade konam ta inja khob mishe goft moshkeli nist vali chon hame DATA ha toye home ADMIN 1 hastesh toye in yeki dardesar mishe
<Sourena> chon majboor misham DATA haro copy konam
<mahdy> بچه ها میخوام یه دایرکتوری با یکی دیگه توی دوتا سیستم مختلف سینک کنم . فقط دایرکتوری اول تغییر میکنه و دومی آیینه اولی باید باشه
<mahdy> rsync male hamin kare ?
<mahdy> fzerorubigd
<mahdy> fzerorubigd: دیدی ؟
<fzerorubigd> mahdy: are
<fzerorubigd> mahdy: rsync khorake man azash baraye sync ro do ta system estefade mikonam ziad
<mahdy> fzerorubigd: ساده ترین راه هم هست برای هدف من ؟ مثلا اف تی پی + یه اسکریپت بهتر نیست ؟
<everplays> fzerorubigd, dude, ziad yani chanta? :D
<fzerorubigd> mahdy: masalan alan man repo haye local git ro mifrestam ro oon system injori
<fzerorubigd> everplays: khoda ta
<fzerorubigd> mahdy: rsync -a --delete --progress -e ssh /archive/gitroot  eli@192.168.1.40:/storage/
<fzerorubigd> everplays: salam dude
<fzerorubigd> everplays: che khabar?
<everplays> salaam fzerorubigd :) salamati, khabari nist. chetorati? norooz khosh gozasht?
<fzerorubigd> everplays: gozasht :D
<everplays> mahdy, age mikhay port ham behesh bedi -e ro bokon 'ssh -p XXX'
<mahdy> fzerorubigd: 192.168.1.40 ?? baba damet garm 40 ta device dari khoone :))
<fzerorubigd> mahdy: na :D vali ziadan. man 5 ta 5 ta ip midam :DD
<mahdy> fzerorubigd: -e ssh chie ? yani baraye karesh az ssh estefade mikone ? yani niazi be rsync tooye maghsad nist ?
<fzerorubigd> mahdy: are aslesh rtp-e
<fzerorubigd> mahdy: vali man hamishe ssh estefade mikonam :D
<mahdy> fzerorubigd: bad in passworde ssh esh ro az koja migire ?
<mahdy> fzerorubigd: key migire ?
<fzerorubigd> mahdy: miporse albate man bara hame system ham key ro ghablan ba ssh-copy-id ferestadam
<mahdy> fzerorubigd:  -a, --archive               archive mode; equals -rlptgoD (no -H,-A,-X) , in yani che ?
<fzerorubigd> mahdy: recrusive bodanesh moheme link ha ro transfer mikone permission ha ro dast nemizane
<fzerorubigd> mahdy: time ro tagiir nemide va kolan lazeme :D baghisham bekhon to man :D
<mahdy> fzerorubigd: :D mer30 agha , you save my day
<fzerorubigd> mahdy: np :D
<mahdy> :D
<N3MiSiS> hi
<N3MiSiS> bye
<N3MiSiS> :D
<N3MiSiS> :*
<centooos> salam. dostan . migam nemishe asan to linux ye flasho b ntfs format kard?
<fvahid`> centooos: chera nemishe azizam
<centooos> fvahid, akhe asan ntfs nemishnase
<Guest60129> centooos: mishnase
<centooos> Guest60129: ye flashe dg zadam k ntfs bode asan mountsh nakarde.
<vahid> centooos: ntfs-3g ro nasb konid
<vahid> centooos: sudo aptitude install ntfs-3g
<centooos> vahid, okey ye test mizanam. tanQ.
#ubuntu-ir 2012-04-03
<Majid> salam bacheha
<Majid> man ye moshkeli daram
<Majid> man kenare window 7 ye bar ubuntu nasb kardam moshkeli pish nayoomad vali kubuntu nasb kardam hardo format kard, che joori mishe ham kubuntu nasb kard ham windows 7 sare jash bemoone
<Majid> ?
<nixoeen> Majid: vaghti ke dare nasb mikone, sare Partitioning nabayad Automatic ro entekhab koni!
<Majid> aha, mer30, miram emtehan mikonam natijasho migam, mamnoon <nixoeen> jaan
#ubuntu-ir 2012-04-04
<nima_> http://simorgh-ev.com dobare baz gasht :)
<esak> kasi inja to sherkat  it computer o... hast ?
<esak> centooos salam
<centooos> esak salamm
<esak> centooos u che linuxi dari
<centooos> esak, chetor? alan ro ubuntum
<esak> man debian ro nasb kardam , ama 2 3 rooz bad ke emrooz bashe
<esak> namiadesh bala ?!
<centooos> esak, ta koja miad bala? safe login? ya jay k linuxeto neshon mide bara boote? ya asan hichi?  va inke akharin taghire khasi k dady chi bode. ?
<esak> hichi taghir nadadam, safe  grub ke  miad debian ro entekhab mikonam
<esak> ama dge
<esak> ya mosht neveshte miadesh
<esak> badesham mige
<esak> cnt+d bezan
<esak> ke reboot mishe
<esak> centooos hasti
<centooos> esak, are daram fk mikonam . ghablan ye hamchin moshkeli bara khodam sare fedoram bod
<esak> khob..
<centooos> esak, man grapic ATI nasb karde bodam k dg bala nemiomad
<esak> chikar kardidge
<centooos> esak, bbin ye kary kardy taghiri dady. beza bbinam chika karde bodam ghablan
<centooos> esak, bbin fk konam az grub mitoni single user wared shi bad age betoni befahmi moshkelet chi bode b halate ghabl bargardoni
<centooos> vaghty e ro to boot grub zady
<centooos> ye khat miad k neveshte "kernel ... "
<masood> f
<masood> salam
<masood> man taze be ubuntu omadam ashnayi kheili kam daram
<centooos> badesh akhare khat bezan "single"
<centooos> badesh k enter kardy bezan "b"
<masood> dar morede virayeshgarha kasi mitoone behem tozih bede
<centooos> ta boot she
<esak> beben
<masood> dar morede virayeshgarha kasi mitoone behem tozih bede
<esak> namishe chizi taype kard
<centooos> bbin ta inja k yadame doros yadame?
<centooos> esak, moghe boot grub "e" ro zady?
<masood> dar morede vi mikhastam bedooonam
<esak> na
<masood> manbayi dar morede vi darid ?
<masood> manbayi dar morede vi darid ?
<masood> manbayi dar morede vi darid ?
<esak> masood vi chea dge
<masood> manbayi dar morede vi darid ?
<masood> vi va vim virayeshgare matnan khob
<masood> man ba vi kar daram
<esak> no man nadaram
<esak> centooos u centos ham kar kardi
<centooos> esak, reset kon dobare, bad moghe boot grub "e" bezan
<centooos> are kar kardam
<esak> chan vaghte ba linuxi centooos
<centooos> ye chan v aghy
<esak> ba server haye linux chetor ?
<centooos> masood, vi to net ziade manbahash
<masood> jedi khob begoo koja
<masood> man hichi nadaram
<centooos> esak, soal dary?
<masood> tarjihan farsi bashe
<centooos> masood, google kon dg ham farsi has ham english
<masood> ?
<esak> are
<esak> mikham mokhe server haye linux sham, chikar konam
<centooos> esak, mishi ishala
<esak> ama chetori centooos
<centooos> esak, nemidonam wala man k nashodam
<esak> u alan karet chea centooos
<esak> ?
<centooos>  masood, bbin vaghty ye file mizani vi name , bad bezan ro ye "i" yani insert bad mitoni tyoe koni baghisham khodet boro yad begir az net.
<centooos> esak, abdar chiam :)
<esak> shokhi nakon centooos
<masood> ممنون
<esak> #tehlug
<centooos> esak, taze karam . shoma talash koni kare khob peida khahi kard.
<masood> mamnooon centoos
<esak> koja kar mikoni khob ?
<centooos> masood, khahesh mikonam.
<masood> yani koja mishe kar peida kard ? to koja kar mikoni
<centooos> masood, to talash kon kar khodesh miad samtet :)
<esak> akhe dar che zamine e centooos
<centooos> esak, in dg az on harfasaa. to ye zamine k mikhay khodet.
<esak> web desing  data base network programing  chi ???
<centooos> esak, bbin khodet chi mikhay va dos dary .
<esak> man bishtar shabake
<esak> dos daram centooos
<centooos> esak, motekhases to har chi beshy b etelate mortabet b shabake niaz dary kolan.
<centooos> bbin in ye no davat be kare k alan didam
<centooos> با عرض سلام و ادب و احترام خدمت استاد عزیز
<centooos>  اینجانب برای یک شرکت بزرگ خصوصی نیاز به 5 نفر  جاوا و اوراکل کار ماهر
<centooos> دارم در صورتیکه از همکاران افرادی مایل به همکاری هستند رزومه خود را به
<centooos> همین ایمیل ارسال نمایند
<centooos> ab.sanei@gmail.com
<centooos> age baladi boro resume bede
<centooos> yeki az dostam dade albate
<esak> khob moshkel hamine centooos
<esak> adam hay az en  mibine
<esak> ama namidone  chi ro bere edame bde
<esak> ta kare khob  mortabet ba un giresh biad
<centooos> esak, are mamolan avale rah bashy sakhte . ama vaghty nemitoni tasmim begiri yani inke az inay k gofty ziad etelat nadary pas boro dar moredeshon bishtar yad begir ta tasmim begiri
<masood> harfaye centoos o ghabool daram
<esak> khob centooos man miga mke shabake bishtar alaghe daram
<esak> ama az koja shoro konam
<esak> ?
<esak> inja class haye ccna mcse
<esak> ina ham nist
<centooos> esak, alan mogheiatet chie?
<esak> shahrestanam
<centooos> esak, chi khondi ya dary mikhoni?
<esak> moghiyat ke eftezas,  mohandesi it greftam chan  mah dge khedmat daram
<centooos> esak, khob , mogheiate khobi dary, zamane sarbazi behtarin zaman baraye pishraftete
<esak> chiiii
<esak> shokhi mikoni
<centooos> esak, na jedie. chon hich zamani mese ino dg nadary ta betoni motale dashte bashy
<esak> shayad ama jav  unja ke bara motale nist
<esak> bache ha migoftan vaghte azad nadari
<esak> to sarbazi
<centooos> esak, gheire 2 mahe amozeshy baghiash age nazdike khonaton bashy in hame vaght dary dg
<esak> khoda khayret bde khobe migi nazdik khonatoon
<esak> centooos to takhasoset chea
<centooos> esak, man az aval ye kam microsoft kar kardam badesh cisco hala ro linux sabet shodam . ama bet goftam shabake to aksare kara be dard mikhore va niaze.
<esak> khob bale manam shabake ro dos daram
<esak> ama na to microsoft na linux
<esak> vared nistam
<esak> to microsoft amatoram
<esak> faghat
<centooos> esak, hame hamin bodan dg ama az to forum ha mitoni kheili chiza yad begiri. ishla k moafagh bashy.
<esak> are una khoban
<esak> u alan koja kar mikoni centooos
<centooos> esak, goftam k taze karam . to ye sherkat hastam
<esak> ok, vaghti rafti nagoftan chi baladi
<esak> chi balad bodi ke rafti
<centooos> esak, vase kar ba linux raftam . ama alan kheili kara dg ham bem dadan k linux yekishon shod.
<esak> ok alan unja chekari mikoni , yani linux to che ghesmati hast
<esak> ba linux chikar mikonid
<centooos> esak, yye sery service erae midan to bazi server hashon. va inke mavaghei k moshkeli bara server linuxi pish biad rafe eibo ye sery kara dg
<esak> che service haye centooos tozi midi bedonam
<centooos> esak, ftp daran, dns daran , mail daran va chiza dg
<esak> ok
<esak> nice
<esak> beben man age bekham shoro konam
<esak> chikar konm
<esak> be nazaret
<esak> ketab bekhonam
<esak> chikar konam
<centooos> esak, ketab ke hatman bekhon . to anjomana bbin chi migan ya haminja k yad begiri mesle khode man. vainke hatman nasb koni va harchi yad migiry b kar bbebary
<centooos> man ziad tajrobe nadam
<centooos> az dostaye dg k mian bepors
<centooos> baghie ba tajrobe hastan
<esak> ahan  moshke hamine aziz
<esak> bayad amali kar kard
<esak> khob man chata ketab khondam
<esak> mesle mohandesi internet
<esak> maslan hamin chizi ke u alan migi
<esak> ftp dns o ... midan
<centooos> esak, ketab mohandesi malekian ham manam khondam ama vase etelate teoori khobe amali bayad kar koni
<esak> man midonam ke ftp azash be onvane protocol ersale file estefade mikonan, va bazi narmafzaraye  hast mesle filezilla
<esak> ama enke chikar mikonan bahash
<esak> o chetori namidonam
<esak> :(
<centooos> esak, motalee kon hatman etelaatet mire bala. age dota system dashte bashy to khone mitoni ina ro emtehan  koni k yad begiri ya vmware nasb kon ya virtualbox
<centooos> nahve kar ba vmware ro windosw age linux nadary search kon
<centooos> badesh linux rosh nasb kon hame chi mishe rosh emtehan koni
<esak> kar kardam ba vm
<esak> daramesh
<centooos> ok
<esak> nasbe
<centooos> alie, kar kon dg to net kheili chiza mitoni peida koni.
<esak> khob una en ftp server shoma chikar mikone
<esak> masalan age man bekham alan to vm test konam
<esak> chikar konam
<centooos> esak, bbin to google bezan chejory mishe ftp server nasb kard, bad bezan chejory file montaghel koni bad hame ina hastesh dg. ye kam ebtekar amal dashte bash va khodety k bayad yad begiri
<esak> ok tanx
<esak> yani to hame chi ro to internet yad grefti
<esak> ketba chizi soragh nadari
<centooos> esak, na yesery chiza ro az net yad gereftam.
<esak> ok
<esak> bache koja e centooos
<centooos> esak, :) bikhail dg boro yekam search kon tanbali nakon .
<esak> bashe
<esak> alanaesham daram search mikonam
<esak> daram donbale ketab linux administrator migardam
<esak> u ham movafgah bashi
<esak> hamishe inja miai
<centooos> esak, gahi miam . to ham moafagh bashy.
<electron_> kesi soali ?
<ali> hi
<ali> hi
<maour> ali: http://wiki.ubuntu-ir.org/IrcBehavior
<electron_> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2012-04-05
<zahraa> salam
<zahraa> man ye windows 7 roye laptopam nasb bod bad ubuntu 11.04 ro ham nasb kardam'
<zahraa> 2 hafte ke kar kard windows 7 az kar oftad yani bala miyad vali kar nemikone vali ubuntu moshkelei nadare
<zahraa> windowam ham original nist
<zahraa> kasi midone bayad chikar konam ke moshkele windowsam hal beshe?
<zahraa> ?????????????????????????
<zahraa> kasi nist?????????????????????//
<masoud_> salam
<dark-sun> kasi midune kynaptic ro chejuri to kubuntu ejra mikonan?
<lili1> dark-sun: salam
<lili1> dark-sun: man ke nemidonam :)
<dark-sun> lili1✪ salam? sherkat hanuz baze aya? :-o
<lili1> dark-sun: are khoda ro shokr
<lili1> dark-sun: chetor?
<dark-sun> lili1✪ shift hastin alan?
<lili1> dark-sun: chera dige khabari az alitarihi hasanhabibi mohi nist?
<lili1> dark-sun: oh oh na. alan khone am. fekr kardam migi ke yani sherkat pa bar jast?
<dark-sun> lili1✪ man ali agha ro midunam be khatere masghghale kari kamtar forsat daran bian
<dark-sun> lili1✪ :)
<lili1> ali agha hamon platoali mishe dige?
<lili1> ya alitarihi?
<dark-sun> lili1✪ ali tarihi manzuram bud
<lili1> ok.
<lili1> dark-sun: mozahem nabasham age time nadarid?
<lili1> dark-sun: yadesh be kheir ghadima. dige zahra samira nistan
<lili1> va illius
<lili1> age illius bod ye 3 mizadam
<dark-sun> lili1✪ manam kamtar hastam, vali avakher saeed sobha miomad
<lili1> manam kamtar miam.
<lili1> az kasi khabar darid?
<lili1> shenidam hasanhabibi ezdevaj karde
<lili1> dige kia?
<dark-sun> lili1✪ vala na, man tu zendegie bache ha daghigh nemisham
<lili1> dark-sun: khob manam daghigh nemisham ;-)
<lili1> khastam khaba r khob beshnavam akhe emroz to sherkat khabar dar shodim yeki aghd karde
<dark-sun> bar monkeresh na'lat :-"
<lili1> zanjanlug mirid?
<dark-sun> lili1✪ no
<lili1> dark-sun: ok
<lili1> dark-sun: linki site i chizi hast moarefikonid tanham hoselam sar rafte
<dark-sun> lili1✪ plus.google.com
<dark-sun> :D
<lili1> alo
<dark-sun> lili1✪ dc shodi
<dark-sun> :)
<lili1> dark-sun: bale motasefane
<lili1> dark-sun: man omadam
<lili1> miram shpzi yad begiram kasi nazari dasht bege
<faustische> Salam, fontaye ubuntu.ir ro chejoori mesle BBC kardin>
<faustische> ?
<faustische> font ro online define kardin>
<faustische> ?
<faustische> webfont migan behesh?
<faustische> yad gereftam khodam
<faustische> zat ziad
#ubuntu-ir 2012-04-06
<pegah> hi
#ubuntu-ir 2012-04-07
<majid> salam -rafe in moshkel baraye nasab barname chetoorie dostan ? ======== W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/q/qt4-x11/libqt4-opengl_4.7.4-0ubuntu8.1_amd64.deb   Unable to connect to localhost:4001:
<KScorp> salam
<saeed> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2012-04-08
<Majid> doostan salam, man mikham kenare windows 7, kubuntu nasb konam vali too bakhshe prepare partitions gir kardam va mige"No root fire system is defined. Please corret this from the partitioning menu." bebakhshid yekam taze karam mishe toozih bedid. mamnoon
<Majid> bebakhshid irade tipye "No root file system is derined. ..."
<Majid> Hal shod, mamnoon
<porseshgar> salam. farz konid yek site ro rooye server upload kardim
<porseshgar> qabl as noroz in site dorst kar mikardeh amma hala mibinim moshkel dareh. as koja befahmim codehaye ma dar maras datrasi va taqyeere digaran hast ya na?
<porseshgar> zemnan sathe dastasiye bishtare fileha 711 ya 644 hast
<alabd> porseshgar: salam , alan che moshkeli dare site ?
<porseshgar> alabd: qablan rooye fehreste maqaleha ke click mikardam maqaleha ro neshoon midad amma hala na
<porseshgar> zaheran query moshkel dareh
<alabd> baghie query ha dorost kard mikonan ?
<porseshgar> alabd: alan query ro mizaram
<alabd> dada baghie query haye tu code be khubi kar mikonan ?
<porseshgar> a :SELECT articleID from article where categoryID = '$categroyID'
<porseshgar> alabd: areh zaheran hamin jadval moshkel dare
<alabd> in ghesmat moshkeli nadare ,
<alabd> bayad bedunam $categroyID az koja miad
<alabd> + inke check konid un table pak nashode
<alabd> ya column hash ok hastan ya na
<alabd> zemnan error log db ham bezarid
<asghar> salam
<esak> #tehlug
<esak> kasi inja network kar kardi ?
<esak> #tehlug
<esak> kasi inja c++ kar karde
<esak> ?
<dingdangdong> G'night.
<dforce> hg
<xmurff> :)
#ubuntu-ir 2013-04-01
<lxsameer> بهنام از میان ما پرکشید http://www.karajlug.org/fa/news/5
<ubuntu1> salaam
<ubuntu1> che joori baaa parametraye comand line c++ mishe ye file ro too terminal baaz kard?
<ubuntu1> :?
<the-light> ubuntu1: mikhay file compile shodaro run koni?
<ubuntu1> na khode proje ro ejra konam bad ye file moghe ejraaa bekhoonam . yani esme file ro too terminal begiram
<ubuntu1> in file too proje estefaade mishe
<the-light> motevaje nemisham mikhay che kar koni
<ubuntu1> ye file tooye proje alaaan baaz mikonim
<ubuntu1> halaa
<ubuntu1> mikhaym too terminal esme filo bedim
<ubuntu1> bad moghe ejraa in file baaz beshe
<ubuntu1>  <the-light> baa argumana che joori mishe kaar kard?
<the-light> yani bezani myproject bad file et run beshe tu terminal?
<the-light> che argument haei ?
<the-light> ubuntu1: ^^
<ubuntu1> tooye c++
<the-light1> & http://www.cprogramming.com/tutorial/lesson14.html
<ubuntu1> man DC shodam kaci midoonest?
<marandi> salam bache ha , man mikham ba apt-get ye seri narmafzar mesle eclips o inaro nasb konam vali be in soorat ke hich soali azam naporse ta betoonam schedule konam vase download too shab , chetori mishe in karo kard ?
<nixoeen> marandi: mishe :)
<nixoeen> marandi: intori bezan: sudo apt-get install --download-only eclipse
<nixoeen> marandi: injoori faghat downloadeshun mikone, bad fardash khodet bezan installesh bokon
<marandi> nixoeen: are peida kardam , ba switch -y ham mishe , hame chi ro accept mikone !
<nixoeen> marandi: -y baraye hame chiz javab nemide
<marandi> nixoeen: hala ye chiz dige , ghablan ye narmafzar bood ke package haie download shode too cache ro respository mikard ooon esmesh nemidooni chie ?
<nixoeen> marandi: apt-proxy
<marandi> nixoeen: na ye chizi too maie haie apt-cd bood fek konam , are ?
<marandi> nixoeen: rasti oon -download-only ino response mide : E: Option -download-only: Configuration item specification must have an =<val>.
<nixoeen> marandi: 2 ta - dare
<nixoeen> marandi: --download-only
<marandi> nixoeen: na invalid operation mide , fek konam hamoon -d kefaiat kone are ?
<marandi> nixoeen:   -d  Download only - do NOT install or unpack archives
<nixoeen> marandi: --download-only ham javab mide, hamin alan test kardam
<nixoeen> marandi: vali -d ham hamoone
<nixoeen> marandi: shayad manzooret aptoncd hastesh
<marandi> nixoeen: are daghighannnnnn
<marandi> nixoeen: in ke nashod ke ! zadam faghat fetch mikone
<marandi> nixoeen: check it out ":https://gist.github.com/rezamarandi/5285352
<marandi> nixoeen: r u thhere ?
<nixoeen> marandi: Injoori bayad benevisi: apt-get install -y --download-only eclipse
<marandi> nixoeen: yep , works great ! thanks dude
<marandi> nixoeen: ye soal dige , hala chandta package ro bekham bezaram roo download ba "," joda konam dige are ? for example : apt-get install -y --download-only eclipse,aptoncd,pidgin
<nixoeen> apt-get install -y --download-only eclipse aptoncd pidgin
<nixoeen> marandi: ^^
<marandi> nixoeen: got it , space :D !
<marandi> nixoeen: vase schedule ham ke crontab -e ?! right ?
<nixoeen> marandi: "at" ham mishe
<marandi> nixoeen: reponsesh ro chejoori mishe gereft ?
<nixoeen> marandi: mituni ba nohup anjamesh bedi ke log ham behet bede
<marandi> nixoeen: exactly
<marandi> nixoeen: ghablan too centos ye kari kardam ke yadam nemiooomad
<marandi> nixoeen: faghat fek konam nohub mibord too backgroud va log midad doroste ?
<nixoeen> marandi: are, vali mituni tarkibi az at va nohup estefade koni
<marandi> nixoeen: ok :D ! thanks dude
<marandi> nixoeen: agha bebakhshid , last question , chejooori kill konamesh ? chon mikham ta sa@ 7 sob download ro bere bad sare sa@ haft kill she chon too background ham hast pid esh ro nadarim dige doroste
<marandi> ?
<nixoeen> marandi: ba killall
<marandi> alright
<mina> hi
<zxmr> سلام دوستان
<zxmr> دوستان من یه مشکلی دارم کسی میتونه کمک کنه؟
<zxmr> بابا یکی جواب بده تا ما خیالمون راحت بشه
<philipballew> greetings fellow Ubuntu people
<kaveh> شب همگی بخیر
<Guest36053> salam
<Guest36053> help
<Guest36053> can you help me
<Guest36053> ??
<n4v4r3d> salam
<nixoeen> n4v4r3d: Dorood
<n4v4r3d> nixoeen: Dorood
<fareed> hello
<siamak> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2013-04-02
<philipballew> Greetings!
<dorfa> سلام
<dorfa> چطوری می تونم محیط ایکس رو بکشم؟ برای نصب کارت گرافیک انویدیا اوبونتو پیغام می ده که از محیط ایکس خارج شو. با آلت+کنترل+اف۱ هم باز پیغام میده که باید از ایکس خارج شم
<dorfa> یا چطوری می تونم از ابتدا بدون ایکس لاگین کنم؟
<dorfa> تکرار - چگونه محیط ایکس (دسکتاپ) را بکشم یا بدون محیط گرافیکی به اوبونتو لاگین کنم؟
<dorfa> آدرس اینترنتی آی آر سی اوبونتو (انگلیسی) رو کسی بلده؟
<dorfa> پیدا کردم: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<dorfa> سلام
<dorfa> به جز
<dorfa> به جز روش نصب گرافیکی اوبونتو، نوع دیگری از پارتیشن بندی وجود داره؟
<dorfa> من برای نصب اوبونتو روی یک هارد آی دی ای خطا میگیرم
<dorfa> alo?
<dingdangdong> dorfa: چه خطایی؟
<dorfa> نکته خاصی تو متن خطا نبود! می گفت یا دیسک نوری خرابه یا هارد خرابه که یا باید لیزر دیسک خوان نوری رو تمیز کنی یا هارد رو تعویض کن. این خطا در مرحله اول نصب جایی که شروع به کپی کردن میکنه رخ داد! فکر کنم هارد دچار مشکلاتیه! چون برای نصب ویندوز هم دØ
<dorfa> H.D.D IDE 82 GB
<dorfa> RAM 1GB
<dorfa> CPU 2.0 GHz
<dorfa> گفتم با روش پارتیشن بندی دیگه شاید بتونم مشکل رو دور بزنم!
<dorfa> RAID or LVM?
<intuxicated> dorfa, man asan nemitonam bekhoonam in khat bozorge chie
<dorfa> با فونت فارسی مشکل دارید؟ فینگلیش تایپ کنم؟
<dorfa> خط بزرگه: نکته خاصی تو متن خطا نبود!
<dorfa> می گفت یا دیسک نوری خرابه یا
<dorfa> یا دیسک نوری خرابه یا هارد خرابه
<dorfa> که یا باید لیزر دیسک خوان نوری رو تمیز کنی
<dorfa> یا هارد رو تعویض کنی
<dorfa> این خطا در مرحله اول نصب جایی که شروع به کپی کردن میکنه رخ داد
<dorfa> فکر کنم هارد دچار مشکلاتیه
<dorfa> چون برای نصب ویندوز هم در مرحله ای برای کپی فایلها خطا میده
<dorfa> و نصب نمی شه.
<dorfa> برای همین خواستم لینوکس نصب کنم که باز نتونست کپی کنه
<dorfa> گفتم با روش پارتیشن بندی دیگه شاید بتونم مشکل رو دور بزنم
<dorfa> alo? khaanaa shod?
<dorfa> روشی وجود داره که هارد رو تعمیر کنم؟
<dorfa> Hmmm?
<intuxicated> dorfa, vaqti hard moshkel dare farq nadare az che rahi mikhay nasb koni
<intuxicated> dorfa, faqat sorat masale ro pak mikoni
<Iman17> doostan kasi cloud drive azad be joz ubuntu one mishnase?
<Iman17> baraye fedora mikham
<intuxicated> Iman17, dropbox masalan ?
<Iman17> dropbox chie?
<Iman17> ye chizi mesle hamoon ubuntu one. faghat baraye fedora ham narm afzar dashte bashe
<mahdi67> hi
<mahdi67> salam
<mahdi67> kasi hast?
<mahdi67> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<marandi> salam
<marandi> bache ha man mikham ye dastoori ro bad az kamel shodam ye dastoore dige too terminal run she ba && binvisamesh ?
<dingdangdong> marandi: yes
<marandi> dingdangdong: ye chiz dige , dastooor baraye gereftane update haie jadid apt-get update hastesh ?
<dingdangdong> marandi: bale
<dingdangdong> !update
<lubotu3> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<marandi> dingdangdong: khob mage in faghat liste repository haro update nemikone ?
<dingdangdong> marandi: bebaxshid- upgrade
<dingdangdong> !upgrade
<lubotu3> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<marandi> ok thanks
#ubuntu-ir 2013-04-03
<royaflash> salam dostan
<royaflash> kasy darmorede file ~/.profile chizi midone ?
<marandi> salam bache ha , in jaee ke azash service migiram open vpn ro ra endakhte faghat hich file ee baraye config connection o authentication o injoor chiza nadade , rahe hali hast baraye config e client ?!
<marandi> agha bikhiale openvpn shodim yeki komak kone in https ro run konam :( !
<ubuntu1> salaam
<ubuntu1> in error yani chi?
<ubuntu1> dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<ubuntu1> ?
<melissa12> ubuntu1: mikhasti chizi ro install koni ke in erroro dad?
<ubuntu1> bale
<melissa12> sudo dpkg --configure -a   ro bezan
<melissa12> badesh apt-get install kon
<ubuntu1> zadam , in chi kaar mikone daghighan?
<kouhyar> az koja befahmam moshakhsat matherboardam chiye?
<melissa12> ubuntu1: in command yani to hameye packagaye jadideto ba dpkg confugure koni
<ubuntu1> man DC boodam
<ubuntu1> <kouhyar> age kaci javaab nadade
<ubuntu1> man fek konam
<ubuntu1> baaa nasbe hardinfo mitoonid befahmid
<ubuntu1>   <kouhyar>  sudo apt-get  install hardinfo
<melissa12> kouhyar: dmidecode ham momkene be dardet bokhore.
<kouhyar> be nazareton kodom ok tare ono anjam bedam?
<ubuntu1> cpu-g am be soorate geraphici ye etelaati az motherboard mide
<ubuntu1> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:cpug-devs/ppa  Then update and install via 2 commands:  sudo apt-get update  sudo apt-get install cpu-g
<kouhyar> hardinfo ino nasb kardam kodom damet garm bebinam ba in mitonam bebinam chiye moshakhsatesh
<kouhyar> mikham bius amo updeat konam
<kouhyar> moshkelam ine ke vagti restart ya laptabamo khamosh roshan mikonam ubuntu bala nemiyad
<kouhyar> hich erroriyam nemide man fek konam az bius ya hardam bashe
<kouhyar> dostan ke gerftan moshkelamo dar in mored etlaati daran mamnun misham komakam konan
<ubuntu1> linuxet roo vm nasbe ?
<kouhyar_> vm chiye dg?
<kouhyar_> nemidonam
<ubuntu1> hichi virtual machine
<kouhyar_> na man partishen bandi ke kardam ye partishene joda bara vindows 8 doros kardam yekiyam bara ubuntu
<kouhyar_> yani 2ta system amel daram
<kouhyar_> motasefane ba windows ham hamin moshkel bazi vagta pish miyad ke system bala nemiyad
<saaber> درود
<philipballew> hello Ubuntu people!
<saaber> بات جدیده؟
<saaber> !ubuntu
<lubotu3> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<dingdangdong> philipballew: Hello Ubuntu guy!
<philipballew> dingdangdong, whats up!
<philipballew> greetings saaber as well
<saaber> درود ما چی کم از هلو داشت!
<philipballew> How is life today wherever you are?
<saaber> philipballew: Hello mister :)
<philipballew> saaber, I do not speak much farsi. Sorry. But I figured I should join here and make more Ubuntu friends.
<saaber> philipballew: i'm glad you are here, you can count on these guys,  they are very friendly! my english is super bad :D
<philipballew> saaber, I forgive you. So where do you live?
<saaber> philipballew: I live on Earth at present :)
<philipballew> saaber, I see. I am currently trying to escape Earth. Do you know how?
<saaber> philipballew: no but i try to find a way!
<philipballew> saaber, If you are ever in California, come and say hello
<saaber> philipballew: oh that's far far away from me!
<philipballew> saaber, where on earth are you then?
<saaber> philipballew: Tehran my friend :)
<dingdangdong> philipballew: wassup in Ca?
<philipballew> saaber, oh cool! I have never been there. I'd love to go one day.
<philipballew> dingdangdong, Life is good.It is sunny and warm. How is life wherever you are?
<dingdangdong> philipballew: says hello
<dingdangdong> philipballew: not sunny though, here being late at night
<philipballew> dingdangdong, yes. Hello! did you to see my post on the planet today?
<philipballew> You should join the fun dingdangdong
<dingdangdong> philipballew: mm, nope. but I promise I will, only if you provide us, the ubuntu.ir users with a link! ;)
<philipballew> http://philipballew.wordpress.com/2013/04/03/showcase-the-diversity-of-the-ubuntu-community/
<philipballew> dingdangdong, ^
<philipballew> dingdangdong, Does that seem like a good idea?
<dingdangdong> philipballew: yeah good one. only if other ubuntu users are not as lazy as myself.
<philipballew> dingdangdong, exactly. I need to find some people who want to help out.
<philipballew> dingdangdong, If you do it, I will send one back though.
<dingdangdong> philipballew: lol it's not about that
<dingdangdong> philipballew: but the best thing next would be what Jan has commented on your blog
<dingdangdong> philipballew: letting people know. I'm sure there are many users who would willingly participate
<philipballew> dingdangdong, yeah,I sent out a link to the Loco Contacts and told them to send off to there loco's
<dingdangdong> philipballew: also, if you may  send a post card back , do mention it in your post. could work as an incentive ;)
<philipballew> dingdangdong, good point. Assuming I do not get so many I can not afford to send some back, I would love to send more back.
#ubuntu-ir 2013-04-04
<Jorma> I hope I am not super out of line by coming here as an internet random with no ability to speak or translate persian on any level
<Jorma> I just ran into what I think is a persian phrase and I thought it would be a cool idea to scour the internet for more knowledgeable people who may grant me some insight. Thus, I am here.
<Jorma> Is anyone up/around at this time? If not, no big. Obviously I can make no demands nor have any expectations. But if anyone would be so kind, here is the phrase:
<Jorma>  نوبه خود حق را به درستی تبدیل خواهد شد
<Jorma> Google translate just gives me a weird mishmash that I can't understand, if you're wondering why I haven't tried that. I have.
<Jorma> Thank you for your time, either way. I hope I haven't offended or inconvenienced anyone.
<Jorma> Hello
<sas> hi
<sas> i have a problem
<shahab> salam be hamegi
<Jorma> Hello
<shahab> man tazeh ubuntu nasb kardam va kheyli nemidoonam, chand ta soal dashtam kasi mitoone komakam kone?
<shahab> merci, bye
<kaveh> hi
<Jorma> Hello
<Jalal> سلام
<Jalal> من یکی از تازه کارهای اوبونتو هستم
<kaveh_> sala,
<kaveh_> m
<Jalal> ولی هیچ آشنایی با نصب و ساختار لینوکس/اوبونتو ندارم
<kaveh_> khob moshkeli dashti mitooni inja matrah koni ya google koni
<Jalal> حال میخواستم دیکشنری لانگمن بر روی اوبونتو نصب کنم ولی نمیتونم
<kaveh_> از چه دیکشنری ای داری استفاده میکنی؟
<Jalal> متاسفانه اینترنت \رسرعت در دسترس ندارم
<Jalal> لانگمن
<Jalal> برای تمرین زبان میخوام
<kaveh_> میدونم
<kaveh_> منظور چه اپلیکیشنی؟
<Jalal> منظورتون نفهمیدم
<kaveh_> man khodam az mdic estefade mikonam
<Jalal> ولی یک نسخه برای ویندوز تهییه کرده بودم که قابلیت نصب بر روی لینوکس نیز داره
<kaveh_> خوب مشکل کجاس الان دقیقا؟
<Jalal> اصلا نمیدونم چه جوری نصب کنم
<kaveh_> اون فایل نصبی که داری ساختارش چطوریه؟
<kaveh_> سورس کد داری یا بسته .deb ؟
<Jalal> setup.sh
<kaveh_> خوب اون فایل رو تو ترمینال اجرا کن
<kaveh_> با دستور cd برو به مسیر فایلت
<kaveh_> بعد مجوز اجرا بهش بده
<kaveh_> sudo chmod 755 setup.sh
<kaveh_> بعد اجراش کن
<kaveh_> ./setup.sh
<kaveh_> هرجاش رو متوجه نشدی بگو بهت بگم
<Jalal> برای رفتن به ترمینال با کلید ترکیبی ctrl+Alt+F1 میره؟
<Jalal> همونه؟
<kaveh_> اونم میشه
<kaveh_> اما از اونجا نرو
<kaveh_> alt+ctrl+t
<kaveh_> رو بزن
<kaveh_> یه ترمینال باز میشه
<Jalal> خب
<kaveh_> حالا مسیر اون فایلت کجاس؟
<Jalal> روی دی وی دی رام هست
<Jalal> یه سوال
<kaveh_> بفرما
<Jalal> بعد دستورات رو بنویسم
<Jalal> برای تای\ سریع باید چجوری تمرین کنم؟
<kaveh_> پ توی لینوکس کلید M انگلیسی هستش
<Jalal> تای\=type
<kaveh_> تایپ سریع چی؟
<Jalal> تایپ
<Jalal> ممنون
<kaveh_> تایپ مثلا توی ورد منظورته؟
<Jalal> کلا لینوکس بیشتر کد نویسی هستش که من بسیار کن هستم
<Jalal> آیا نرم افزار کمکی هستش؟
<kaveh_> اهان پس کدنویسی ؟
<Jalal> نه
<kaveh_> خوب باید تمرین کنی دیگه
<Jalal> کلا به صورت حرفه ای با لینوکس کار کنم
<Jalal> اوکی
<Jalal> تلاشم رو میکنم
<kaveh_> اولش یخورده سخته
<kaveh_> سعی کن هرکاری میخوای انجام بدی هرچقدرم که سخت باشه نری توی ویندوز
<kaveh_> کتاب های کمکی هم هست
<Jalal> منم تلاشم اینه
<Jalal> برای همین سای لب رو گرفتم که بجای متلب استفاده کنم
<kaveh_> خوبه
<kaveh_> برا هر نرم افزار ویندوز جایگزینش توی لینوکس هست
<Jalal> الآن دنبال نرم افزار دانلود منیجر هستم
<kaveh_> من خودم همش کارم کامپیوتره و هیچوقت هم احتیاج به ویندوز پیدا نمیکنم
<kaveh_> wget
<kaveh_> رو سیستمت نصب هست
<kaveh_> توی ترمینال باید اجراش کنی
<Jalal> آره میخوام فتوشاپ رو کنار بذارم
<Jalal> برم سراغ معادلش
<kaveh_> معادلش gimp هست
<Jalal> چون مشکل اینترنت دارم بایستی آسه آسه برم دنبالشون
<kaveh_> http://uplod.ir/m7su744kfeqm/ubuntu-book-1204-01.pdf.htm
<Jalal> نه
<Jalal> چییه؟
<kaveh_> اینم یه کتاب راهنما برا اوبونتو
<kaveh_> بخونش زیاد وقتتو نمیگیره
<Jalal> فهمیدم دانلود منیجره
<Jalal> از کجا بیابم؟
<Jalal> کدومش بهتره؟
<kaveh_> چیو؟ اون یه لینک کتابه pdf
<Jalal> من از gprs استفاده می کنم
<kaveh_> چی کدومش بهتره؟
<Jalal> wget or gimp?
<kaveh_> نه
<kaveh_> wget یه دانلود منیجره
<kaveh_> اما gimp یه نرم افزار برای کار فتوشاپه
<Jalal> کدوم لینک رو میگی؟ چیزی برای من نیومد
<kaveh_> http://uplod.ir/m7su744kfeqm/ubuntu-book-1204-01.pdf.htm
<Jalal> آها
<kaveh_> اینم سایت گیمپ...کتاب راهنما هم داره...میتونی دانلود کنی از سایتش
<kaveh_> http://gimp.ir/
<Jalal> راستی این نرم افزارها رو از کجا بگیرم؟
<kaveh_> wget نصب هست روی سیستمت
<kaveh_> gimp
<kaveh_> رو هم میتونی از توی software center دانلود کنی
<Jalal> توی dash home  جستجو کردم نبود
<kaveh_> اینم راهنما برای استفاده از wget
<kaveh_> http://www.editcorp.com/Personal/Lars_Appel/wget/v1/wget_7.html
<kaveh_> چی نبود؟
<Jalal> سلام
<Jalal> من میخواستم لانگمن نصب کنم که یکی از دوستان kaveh_ توضیحاتی خوبی دادند
<Jalal> ولی باز مشکل دارم
<Jalal> کسی مستونه کمک کنه؟
<Jalal> کسی میتونه کمکم کنه؟
<Jalal> تا به حال در لینوکس هیچ نرم افزاری نصب نکرده ام.
<Jalal> سلام
<Jalal> برای نصب دیکشنری لانگمن چیکار کنم؟
<jeus> سلام کسی میدونه تو vi بخوای آخرین دستور را دوباره تکرار کنی چی رو باید بزنی ؟
<nixoeen> jeus: kafie . bezani
<jeus> nixoeen, na man donbal tekrar dastoori migardam ke baed az : zadam
<jeus> nixoeen, . akharin kari ke kardam roo tekrar mikone
<jeus> nixoeen, up/down va ...
#ubuntu-ir 2013-04-05
<Ali> hi
<Ali> (sed = سلام می خواستم بدونم چطور میشه به سد به جای اینپوت فایل آدرس کلیپ بورد را داد؟  (سد
<mehrdadscomputer> salam
<mehrdadscomputer> kasi hast?
<mehrdadscomputer> nist?
<mehrdadscomputer> kasi hast ke nabashe?
<Ichigo> salam
<Ichigo> bebakhshid
<Ichigo> kasi nist ?
<Ichigo> ye soal dashtam
<mehrdadscomputer> salam
<kaveh> bah bah
<kaveh> salam
<kaveh> :))
<mehrdadscomputer> bah haj kaveh
<mehrdadscomputer> khofi?
<kaveh> ghorbanat
<Jalal> سلام
<Jalal> مشکل گراب دارم
<Jalal> اوبونتو ۱۲.۱۰ نصب کرده بودم قصد داشتم که فضای هارد بیشتری بهش اختصاص بدم برای همین پاکش کردم
<Jalal> الن نه نصب میشه و نه سی دی ویندوز برای تعمیر بوت لودر در اختیار دارم
<Jalal> کسی نیست کمکم کنه؟
<Jalal> کسی نبود؟
#ubuntu-ir 2013-04-06
<marandi> salam , bache ha man vasate nasbe oracle java laptopam khamoosh shod hala dpkg va apt-get lock shodan , chetori mitoonam releaseshoon konam ?
<anoNxeRo> marandi, bebin in file vojod dare /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<marandi> anoNxeRo: ok , let me check
<marandi> anoNxeRo: are voojood dasht va man proccessesh ro kill kardam dorost shod alan , faghat ye chizi
<marandi> anoNxeRo: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<anoNxeRo> khob dashte nasb mikarde vasadesh koshtish
<marandi> anoNxeRo: dige nemikham in java e install she che konam ke yadesh bere ? :D !
<anoNxeRo> marandi, ono bezan
<anoNxeRo> aval
<anoNxeRo> bad bezan apt-get -f install
<anoNxeRo> apt-get check && apt-get clean && apt-get autoclean && apt-get autoremove
<marandi> khow ina cachamo pak mikone ! aval beram cach ro repository konam ke roo pc ham nasb konam ( agha bandwidth nist khow che konam ? :d ) bad remove mikonam
<anoNxeRo> khob pas nemikhad inkaro bokonimarandi
<anoNxeRo> -f install ro bezan ba autoremove
<anoNxeRo> dige clean nemikhad bokoni
<marandi> anoNxeRo: alright !
<mahdi67> salam
<mahdi67> kasi hast
<mahdi67> ?
<mahdi67> soal daram
<mahdi67> help me?
<mahdi67> ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))):
<anoNxeRo> !ask | mahdi67
<lubotu3`> mahdi67: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mahdi67> ye
<mahdi67> help me?
<anoNxeRo> state your question, first then ask for help
<mahdi67> wireles do not enable in ubuntu in laptop
<mahdi67> what? me type in terminal?
<mahdi67> laptop me acer Experience teaches slowly and at the cost of mistakes.
<anoNxeRo> mahdi67, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<mahdi67> ~ James A. Froude (1818 - 1894)tanx
<mahdi67> کمک
<help> salaam
<Guest56512> ege bade nasbe QT creator error bede
<Guest56512> :-1: error: Qt Creator needs a compiler set up to build. Configure a compiler in the kit options.
<Guest56512> bayad
<Guest56512> chi kaar konim?
<Guest56512> chiaa ro daghighan bayad nasb konim?
<Melissa-> Guest56512: go to Tools -> Options -> Build & Run and try to change your compiler
<Guest56512> cmake chie <Melissa->
<Guest56512> ?
<Melissa-> Guest56512: http://www.cmake.org/Wiki/CMake/Tutorials/Qt
<Guest56512> ok
<Guest56512> tnx
<Melissa-> Guest56512: Not at all
<Guest56512> <Melissa-> tnx
<Melissa-> yes i understood and i replied Guest56512 :)
<Melissa-> not at all= you're welcome=no problem =not mention ;-)
<MHA152> سلام
<Guest56512>  <Melissa-> farghe QT creator baaa QT framework midoonid chie
<Guest56512> ?
<Guest56512> ?
<ubuntu1> salaam
<ubuntu1> ye
<ubuntu1> narmafzaari ke
<ubuntu1> masalan roo desktope
<ubuntu1> ro
<ubuntu1> baa che dastoori nasb konim?
<ubuntu1> yani baa apt-get
<ubuntu1> na
<ubuntu1> khodesho daaarim
<ubuntu1> sudo install masiresh ??????????
<ubuntu1> mage nist
<ubuntu1> ?
<ubuntu1> ok
<ubuntu1> :|
<ubuntu1> ye soali
<ubuntu1> man
<ubuntu1> compilero
<ubuntu1> dl mikonam
<ubuntu1> masaln
<ubuntu1> gcc 4.6
<ubuntu1> bad
<ubuntu1> kojaaaa DL mishe
<ubuntu1> masiresho az kojaa biaram
<ubuntu1> ?
<ubuntu1> akharesh kaci nemidoone maa in compilre qt creator che joori nasb konim?
<marandi> salam , bache ha man kerio vpn client ro nasb kardam (  ubuntu 64 daram ) bad alan apt-getam mige ke baiad apt-get -f install ro run konam oon ro ham ke run mikonam mikhad ke package e kerio-control-vpnclient:i386 ro pak konam inam pak beshe dige kerio vpn client kar nemikone , chi kar konam in apt-get bikhial she ?!
<earasteh> Hi. I have some problem on ubuntu 10.04:
<earasteh> I'm running it on a laptop and I cann't change display brightness.what can I do?can anyone help?
<Melissa-> earasteh: serch brightness and clock or something which contain brightness
<Melissa-> *search
<earasteh> Melissa: U mean in internet?
<Melissa-> no
<Melissa-> in your laptop..in your ubuntu
<centooos>  earasteh, in your dash home :)
<Melissa-> i'm not sure this work for you...but most of the time it solved the problem in ubuntu 10:open terminal
<Melissa-> gksu gedit /etc/default/grub
<earasteh> ok....
<Melissa-> change this
<Melissa-> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""
<Melissa-> to
<Melissa-> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi_osi=Linux"
<Melissa-> hey be careful ok?
<Melissa-> then save it and close terminal
<Melissa-> then open it again
<earasteh> why?
<Melissa-> and sudo update-grub
<earasteh> OK :)
<Melissa-> restart ubuntu
<Melissa-> most of the time it work but there is some exception .
<Melissa-> i hope it work for you
<earasteh>  Melissa: thanks for your help! But I have to wait till my update manager download all its stuffs and then I'll restart.
<Melissa-> ;-)
<earasteh> Is all poeple here Iranian?
<fvahid> ربطی نداره
<earasteh> جوابم رو گرفتم :)
<earasteh> ممنون
<fvahid> Melissa-: گراب چه ربطی به روشنایی صفحه داره
<fvahid> هر دری بری که تو اینترنت نوشتن که لزوما که درست نیست
<Melissa-> fvahid:  ye bug boode https://bugs.launchpad.net/emgd/+bug/711172
<lubotu3`> Ubuntu bug 711172 in Intel® EMGD driver "Brightness doesn't work using acpi from video driver" [Low,Confirmed]
<earasteh> پس احتمالا با آپگرید کردن هم درست بشه؟من نسخه ی ۱۰ رو دارم و دارم به ۱۲ آپ می کنم
<earasteh> ؟
<Melissa-> aslan chera az aval noskheye payin rikhti?
<earasteh> قبلا ریخته بودم ولی باهاش کار نمی کردم الان که یکم باهاش ور رفتم خوشم اومده از لینوکس! حالا می خوام آپدیتش کنم
<fvahid> earasteh: toys measure /sys/....... he file hast me bayad megdaresho kam o ziyad koni
<fvahid> file e marboot be GPU hastesh masire daghigesh yadam nist
<marandi> salam , bache ha man kerio vpn client ro nasb kardam (  ubuntu 64 daram ) bad alan apt-getam mige ke baiad apt-get -f install ro run konam oon ro ham ke run mikonam mikhad ke package e kerio-control-vpnclient:i386 ro pak konam inam pak beshe dige kerio vpn client kar nemikone , chi kar konam in apt-get bikhial she ?!
<marandi> salam , bache ha man kerio vpn client ro nasb kardam (  ubuntu 64 daram ) bad alan apt-getam mige ke baiad apt-get -f install ro run konam oon ro ham ke run mikonam mikhad ke package e kerio-control-vpnclient:i386 ro pak konam inam pak beshe dige kerio vpn client kar nemikone , chi kar konam in apt-get bikhial she ?!
<marandi> agha yeki berese be dadam
#ubuntu-ir 2013-04-07
<earasteh> سلام. من با کلی زحمت توی ابونتو نسخه ی 10.04 آپگرید به نسخه ی ۱۲.۰۴ رو دانلود کردم اما حالا که می خواد نصبش کنه ارور میده.
<earasteh> میگه:
<earasteh> The upgrade is now aborted. Your system could be in an unusable state. A recovery will run now (dpkg --configure -a).
<earasteh> بعدش هم:The upgrade is completed but there were errors during the upgrade process.
<earasteh> کسی راهی بلده که درست بشه؟ یا این نسخه رو پاک کنم و برم ۱۲ رو از اول نصب کنم بهتره؟
<anoNxeRo> earasteh, bezan sudo apt-get -f install
<anoNxeRo> sudo apt-get check
<anoNxeRo> earasteh, age error nadad, bezan sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<earasteh> anoNxeRo, mige:
<earasteh> <anoNxeRo>
<earasteh> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:   linux-headers-2.6.32-21-generic linux-headers-2.6.32-21 Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1208 not upgraded.
<anoNxeRo> kodomo zadi ke in peygham zadi
<anoNxeRo> earasteh, kodomo zadi ke in peygham zadi
<earasteh> avvali: get check
<anoNxeRo> earasteh, bezan sudo apt-get autoremove
<earasteh> yes ro bezanam dige? :)
<anoNxeRo> are
<earasteh> khob hala ke pak shod che kar konam?
<anoNxeRo> earasteh, bezan sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<earasteh> in dastor ba in ke az "update manager" upgrade to 12.04 ro bezanam farghi dare?
<anoNxeRo> update manager kar nakardam earasteh man ba command line kar miknam
<Melissa-> earasteh: chera kolan ye noskheye fresh nemirizi khodeto khalas koni?
<Melissa-> :)
<earasteh> Melissa: yani migi ino pak konam az avval ye 12 nasb konam?
<anoNxeRo> Melissa-, shayad /home va / ye partition bashan,onvaght injori darde sar saze
<anoNxeRo> earasteh, onam mishe, vali aval bebin /home va / joda bashan
<anoNxeRo> age partition hasho joda kon
<anoNxeRo> chon hame chizet mipare dige
<earasteh> man roye windows nasb kardam. manzoreton chie az home va partiotion?
<Melissa-> anoNxeRo: rast migi .age eshtebah kone momkene hamechizesho az dast bede.vali darse ebrat mishe vasash ;)
<Melissa-> earasteh: alan chand ta system amel dari roo systemet?
<anoNxeRo> Melissa-, default ubuntu ine ke hamechiyo to / berize
<Melissa-> window+ubuntu?
<earasteh> windows + ubuntu
<earasteh> yes
<anoNxeRo> Melissa-, ubuntu nasb nakardi mage?
<earasteh> ubuntu ro az toye windows be sorate narmafzar nasb kardam. yani alan to windows mesle narmafzar neshon mide to add/remove programs.
<Melissa-> anoNxeRo:  ubuntu?ubuntu chie asan? :D :p
<anoNxeRo> earasteh, man tahala inkaro nakardam, va kolan ham nemidonam chiye
<anoNxeRo> Melissa-, ubuntu ye kalame afrighaiye hamin
<earasteh> anoNxeRo:   :) shoma che distro. ii darin?
<Melissa-> anoNxeRo: che jaleb :D
<anoNxeRo> debian earasteh
<earasteh> khob to noskhe haye jadid ubuntu yek gozine gozashtan baraye in ke az to windows, betoni ubuntu ro kheili rahat va bedone partition bandi va az in dardesar ha nasb koni.
<anoNxeRo> earasteh, jadid nist kheili vaghte
<anoNxeRo> earasteh, midonam chi migi, man tahla ba in ravesh emtehan nakardam
<earasteh> bara man jadide :D
<anoNxeRo> kolan ubuntu installers gij konadst, man bedone gui nasbesh kardam
<earasteh> anoNxeRo: man alan Gnome 2.3 daram chejori mitonam be Gnome 3 ya Cinnamon taghiresh bedam?
<Melissa-> earasteh: sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<Melissa-> earasteh: az too software centeret ham mitooni download konish
<anoNxeRo> http://www.noobslab.com/2012/10/install-latest-cinnamon-163-in-ubuntu.html
<anoNxeRo> earasteh, http://www.howtogeek.com/103691/install-linux-mints-new-cinnamon-desktop-on-ubuntu/
<earasteh> Melissa: az to software center ke raftam mige: Package dependencies cannot be resolved
<Melissa-> khob to commandi boro
<earasteh> commandi raftam ino goft:  The following packages have unmet dependencies:   libasound2: Breaks: libasound2-plugins (< 1.0.24) but 1.0.22-0ubuntu6 is to be installed E: Broken packages
<anoNxeRo> salam lxsameer
<lxsameer> anoNxeRo: salam chetori
<anoNxeRo> lxsameer, daghan vali zende!:D khodet chetori bro?
<anoNxeRo> earasteh, bezan sudo apt-get update
<anoNxeRo> earasteh, bad bezan sudo apt-get upgrade
<earasteh> Melissa: fekr konam ba in hame error, in noskhe ro az to windows pak konam beram jadidesh ro DL konam va ro winodows nasb konam behtar bashe,na?
<lxsameer> anoNxeRo: ey bad nistam ye negah be account e githubam ke bendazi mibini 45 ruze eyne chi feshare karim ziade
<Melissa-> earasteh: are.zaheran ya kamel updatesh nakardi ya ...
<Melissa-> earasteh: mitooni az tarighe synaptic breakha ro dorost koni
<Melissa-> beri to synaptic
<Melissa-> bad edit
<Melissa-> fix broken packages
<Melissa-> ye rahe digasham ine ke sudo apt-get update koni.ehtemalan dorost she.
<anoNxeRo> lxsameer, sob ba khon damagh pashodam! dishabam 3 khabidam
<anoNxeRo> Melissa-, upgrade
<earasteh> Melissa: Thanks. baad agar bekham jadidesh ro DL konam, chejori sari tar DL mishe. ba torrent?
<anoNxeRo> Melissa-, update repo ro beroz mikone
<lxsameer> anoNxeRo: :D , dude man harshab 4 5 e sobh mikhabam 8 bidar misham, dahanam service shode
<earasteh> anoNxeRo: Dare upgrade mikone. Thanks.
<anoNxeRo> earasteh, kodomo zadi? update ya upgrade?
<earasteh> upgrade
<anoNxeRo> earasteh, har az chand gahi ham repo ro update kon bad nis
<earasteh>  anoNxeRo: ok.thanks. agar bekham jadid tarin noskhe ubuntu ro DL konam, az che rahi sari tar mishe in kar ro kard? torrent?
<anoNxeRo> earasteh, noskhe jadidesh? yani iso dige?
<anoNxeRo> earasteh, ham ftp has ham torrent
<anoNxeRo> ham inke yekiro khef koni azash begiri
<earasteh> iso ro mishe DL kard?
<Melissa-> agar alan window dame dstete IDM az hame saritare
<anoNxeRo> are
<earasteh> anoNxeRo:  :D
<anoNxeRo> earasteh, :)
<earasteh> Melissa- : Ba IDM, in link ro bezanam?   :http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/thank-you?release=latest&bits=64&distro=desktop&status=zeroc
<earasteh> Melissa: mishe pause kar vasatesh?
<Melissa-> earasteh: yep.age resume dashte bashe mitooni pause konish
<anoNxeRo> earasteh, aslesh in file http://d27p6n1erfqh70.cloudfront.net/ubuntu-12.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<anoNxeRo> ke ela mashala filtere
<earasteh> Melissa : Thanks. hajmesh kamtar az on chizie ke fekr mikardam. zare 1GB hastesh
<earasteh> anoNxeRo: ey baba. ubuntu ro ham filter kardan!in dige barachi??!?
<anoNxeRo> earasteh, ubuntu or na cloudfront.net ro
<earasteh> anoNxeRo: chi tosh dare?
<anoNxeRo> earasteh, chizaye bad bad, cheshato darvish kon
<Melissa-> kolan hamechiz filtere magar inke khalafesh sabet she.
<earasteh> LOL. vaghean!
<anoNxeRo> Melissa-, nadidam chi gofti
<anoNxeRo> filter shod
<Melissa-> anoNxeRo: :p
<earasteh> rasti toye ubuntu chejori mishe tor ro nasb kar? port haye DL esh hame filtere
<anoNxeRo> search kon tor
<Melissa-> man dirooz removesh kardam bad apt-get install tor kar kard
<anoNxeRo> apt-get install tor bayad javab bede
<anoNxeRo> age on javab nadad
<anoNxeRo> bezan aptitude search tor
<Melissa-> mohem nist chon tor be khoda peivast
<anoNxeRo> The price of
<anoNxeRo> an eight year-old dromedary camel
<anoNxeRo> $1000
<anoNxeRo> ubuntu ham arab shode rafte to kare shotor?
<earasteh> anoNxeRo: chera? :)
<anoNxeRo> earasteh, yani chi chera?
<anoNxeRo> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/questions?distro=desktop&bits=64&release=latest
<anoNxeRo> inja boro
<earasteh> manzoram ine ke 1000$ dige ghaziash chie
<anoNxeRo> hame in masmasakaro bekesh ta akhar
<anoNxeRo> bebin chi behet mige
<earasteh> aha, in ke pol mikhad begire :D! belakhare pole barname nevisa va designer ha az koja dar biad!
<anoNxeRo> earasteh, harfe man yechi dige bood
<earasteh> hame ke mese man o shoma dostan baraye rezaye khoda kar nemikonan :)
<anoNxeRo> earasteh, mablagh ke bedi mige mesle chiye, bad mige poole ye shotor mishe $1000 ke saghfeshe
<earasteh> anoNxeRo: LOL! hala gereftam! kho shayad programer hashon shotor savaran! :D
<anoNxeRo> earasteh, ghablesh bilite hada peyma mizare
<anoNxeRo> saghfesho mikone shotor! :/
<earasteh> manzoresh chizaye cheap va bi arzeshe
<earasteh> mese in ke shoma be man 10toman bedi, baad man begam in pole sham e emshabam ham nemishe
<anoNxeRo> The price of
<anoNxeRo> Peace, Love and Linux t-shirt
<anoNxeRo> $20
<anoNxeRo> na manzorsh chizaye cheap va bi arzesh nist
<anoNxeRo> mezah boode
<earasteh> barra :D
<earasteh> dostan mamnon az rahnamaii hatoon, felan Bye Bye
<Soheil> salam
<Soheil> kasi hast ?
<Soheil> kasi hasssssssssssssssssst
<Soheil> :S
<Soheil> ?
<kaveh> shoma soaleto bepors
<kaveh> age kasi bashe vo balad bashe javab mide
<Soheil> http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,61542.0.html
<kaveh> :)
<Soheil> :)
<Soheil> link moshkelame : http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,61542.0.html
<kaveh> khob linux dari alan?
<Soheil> na ba windowsam
<kaveh> khob sabr kon
<Soheil> :) mar30
<Soheil> tajobe boot nemishe :(
<Soheil> be nazareton az chi mitone bashe ?
<kaveh> hajme oon dvd ro chek kon ba hami ke ghara boode begiri
<kaveh> yemoghe bad download nashode bashe
<kaveh> age dorost bood, pas ehstebah write mikoni
<Soheil> na kamele ! 2 bar download kardam baraye etminan
<Soheil> bayad chetori write konam ?
<Soheil> mohtaviat iso ro bayad write kard ?
<kaveh> age tooye linux boodi ba abzare "dd" rahat mishe...
<kaveh> amma tooye windows man ye barname daram bezar barat upload konam
<Soheil> mar30 :)
<kaveh> oonoo dowbnload kon emtehan kon
<Soheil> ba power iso va nero write kardam
<Soheil> ok :)
<Soheil> rasti backtrackam ham boot nemishe
<Soheil> onam 2 bar write kardam :D
<kaveh> iso backtrack ham boot nemishe?
<Soheil> na !
<Soheil> ro chandta pc test kardam
<Soheil> ham file iso ro write kardam va toye ye dvd
<Soheil> dige mohtaviatesh ro
<kaveh> pas eshteb write mikoni...man yekhorde soratam payine shramande
<Soheil> ama hamashon ro vitrualmachine nasb mishan !
<Soheil> khob tozih bedid lotfan
<Soheil> chetori write konam ?
<Soheil> ba chi ?
<kaveh> roo dvd ham write kardi?
<Soheil> hamashon ro dvd write kardam
<kaveh> http://uplod.ir/vkiu8buc9rmn/win32_image_writer.zip.htm
<kaveh> ino dl kon emtehan kon
<Soheil> mar30
<Soheil> alan dl mikonam
<kaveh> roo dvd ke dige nabayad moshkeli pish biad...
<Soheil> nemidonam valla :(( shanse ma, shoma chetori write mikonid ? maslan alan file iso ro az internet download kardid va downlaodesh tamom shod.
<kaveh> man hamishe ba dastoore "dd" tooye linux write mikonam roo felasham
<kaveh> ta hala ham hichvaght be mshkel nakhordam
<Soheil> man linux nadaram :( be nazaret az chi mitone bashe ?
<kaveh> nemidoonam :)
<kaveh> ba che abzari rooye dvd write mikoni?
<Soheil> nero and power iso
<Soheil> power iso ham burn mikone va ham extract
<Soheil> backtracke ham akhe intore ! tajobe
<kaveh> extract ke kare eshtebahie...chon bayad bootable beshe extract javab nemide
<Soheil> yani chi ?
<kaveh> yani nabayad extract koni bad oon fileha ro write koni...
<kaveh> bayad khode iso ro write koni
<Soheil> yani dakhele
<Soheil> dvd faghat ye file iso bashe ?
<kaveh> na
<kaveh> to aval iso ro mount kon tooye ye drive majazi
<kaveh> bad oonoo write kon rooye drive dvd-t
<Soheil> khob ?
<Soheil> bad
<kaveh> extract mikoni?
<Soheil> man aval extract kardam
<Soheil> bad writesh kardam
<kaveh> pas eshtebahe hamin bood
<kaveh> aval iso ro mount kon
<kaveh> bad oon drive ro write kon roo drive dvd-t
<Soheil> bad cheotri az drive majazi write konam ?
<Soheil> drive ro write kon roo drive dvd-t ! chejori ? :S :)
<kaveh> man ba oon barnameha kar nakardam...ba barname power iso hatman ye option dare inkaro koni
<Soheil> are dare
<kaveh> rooye drive-at rast kelik kon bebin peyda mikoni?
<Soheil> ok tnx
<Soheil> migam
<Soheil> moghe
<kaveh> jan?
<Soheil> write mage iso ro khodesh extracet
<Soheil> nemikone ?
<kaveh> chera...
<Soheil> pas farghesh ba extracet man chie ? :D
<kaveh> yekhorde bahsesh pichidast
<kaveh> oonja alave bar oon fileha
<kaveh> ye filhayi vojood dare baraye bootable shodan
<Soheil> tnx
<Soheil> kheyli komak kardi
<kaveh> to vaghti extract mikoni dige oon filhaye bootable shodan write nemishe
<kaveh> khahesh
<Soheil> test mikonam :)
<Soheil> yahoo hastid ? addeton konam :)
<kaveh> bale hastam
<Soheil> iditon ? :)
<kaveh> Soheil: oonvar vasat gozashtam
<Soheil> kodom var ? :D
<Soheil> anjoman ?
<kaveh> na haminja...ye nega kon oon tabhaye balaro :D
<Soheil> ok mar30
<Soheil> :D
<Jalal> سلام
<Jalal> در نصب دیکشنری لانگمن بر روی اوبونتو به مشکل بر خورده ام !
<Jalal> کسی نیست جواب بده؟
#ubuntu-ir 2014-03-31
<Guest71978> سلام
<Guest71978> جواد؟
<Guest60801> سلام
<Guest71978> دیدی
<Guest71978> :)
<Guest60801> چی را؟
<Guest71978> رو اسم ن رراست کلیک کن
<Guest71978> و گزینه ی
<Guest71978> open dialog windows
<Guest71978> بزن
<Guest71978> اینجایی؟
<Guest71978> یه چیز بنویس
<Guest71978> بفهمم هستی
<Guest71978> :)
<Guest66669> cvbn
<m4hdi> salam
<sina83> سلام
<sina83> anybody here?
#ubuntu-ir 2014-04-01
<m0jt4b4> جواد
<m0jt4b4> جواد
#ubuntu-ir 2014-04-02
<interweb> Hi
<interweb> Hello
<interweb> Hello
<interweb> Is there anyone on here?
#ubuntu-ir 2014-04-03
<milad283> سلام
<K1Hedayati> خدافظ
#ubuntu-ir 2014-04-04
<ParUser> barbach salam
<ParUser> kesi hast bidar inja?!
<ParUser> Migam ye azizi bud inja ba name DarkSun
<ParUser> kheyli vaghte azesh khabari nist
<ParUser> shuma nadididesh?!!
<aliila> ?
#ubuntu-ir 2014-04-05
<aghayan> سلام یه سوال
<aghayan> اگه من اوبونتو
<aghayan> lts
<aghayan> نصب  کنم و فقط بخوام اپدیت های ال تی اس رو دریافت کنم و به ورژن بعدی نر مثلا از ۱۲.۰۴ به ۱۳.۰۴ نره باید چیکار کنم؟؟؟
<aghayan> این همه کاربر اینجاست جواب بدین
#ubuntu-ir 2014-04-06
<_root_> salam kasi khone hast?
<_root_> kasi hast?
<_root_> agayan/khanomha?
<_root_> bache ha lotf konan in site ro toi samaaneh raf filter sabt konan
<_root_> suckless.org
<_root_> tamam file hi dwm dwb st a patch ha to in site hast
<_root_> alan ham filteresh kardan
<_root_> alo
<kayvan> salam
<kayvan> dar morede ubuntu android soalm daashtam,kasi mitone 1kam tozih bede ke asan kolan yaniii chiii!?
<_root_> kayvan, ya ubuntu hast ya android
<_root_> ba hami ke nist
<_root_> koja chi khondid begid ta baraton begam
<kayvan> mamnoon misham
<kayvan> too site ubuntu zade ubuntu for android,mikhastam bebinam daghighan be che dardi mikhore
<kayvan> http://www.ubuntu.com/phone/ubuntu-for-android
<_root_> kayvan,  baleh; in dighe androi nist. manzoresh ineh ke shoma ke tablet ya goshi androidi darid.
<_root_> metonid android ro pak konid kamel bejash ubuntu nasb konid
<_root_> tavajoh konid ke in ubuntu ARM-7 hastesh
<_root_> aghe mekhaid beshtr bedonid ta edameh bedam
<kayvan> bale ,hatman,baram jaleb shod
<kayvan> chetor mishe in karo kard??
<_root_> ubuntu va bazi av linux distro ha chand memari darand. yani vaseh har memari ye linux misazan
<_root_> masalan ubuntu 32bit 64bit ke ashna hasdid. ubuntu-HP-UX (barai serverhay HP) va ubuntu -ARM ke ubuntu barai bord hai arm hast
<_root_> taman ghoshi hai android memari ARM darand
<_root_> ta inja fahmidid?
<kayvan> bale
<_root_> khob hala shoma ubuntu-arm ro megirid ba ye tarfandi roi goshi ya tablet mizarid
<_root_> 1. 1 ram microsd 32GB Class10HD mekhaid
<_root_> kayvan,  rasti chi hast device androiditon?
<_root_> samsung
<kayvan> s3 mini
<_root_> kayvan, khobe
<_root_> kayvan, chon hamontori ke shom masalan ubuntu 64bit ro nasb mekonid ro computer ton bayad driver hash ro ham nasb konid
<_root_> inja ham hamintoreh
<_root_> barai har devici bayad driverhash ke besheh kernel modules bayad toi on noskheh ubuntu basheh
<_root_> module touch kernel barai touch screen
<_root_> module G-sensor barai sensor gravity ya shetab saNJ
<_root_> begam beheton in ubuntu-arm hanooz nozadeh
<_root_> yani khali az karai hai ke shoma ba android as s3 ton migiri momkeni toi ubuntu javab nadeh
<_root_> ama khobish ineh ke b shedat taht develop hast
<_root_> ok?
<kayvan> ok
<_root_> soal?
<kayvan> manzore koli shoma ro kaamel motevajeh misham,vali nemidonam ke az koja oon ubuntu-arm ro begiram,va ya chetor berizam ro devicam,
<_root_> kayvan, Shoma ROM hai AOKP va CyanogenMOD ro emtehan kardid
<kayvan> na
<_root_> kayvan,  inh rom hai android hastam ke tvasot afradi alaghemand neveshteh shonam va rayegan hastan. zabaneh farsi ham toi androideshon garar midan
<_root_> kayvan, Shoma ubuntu-arm ro az site www.ubuntu.com/download/arm‎
<kayvan> in page vojod nadare
<_root_> kayvan,  bad ham bayad yejori device khodeton ro low-level koni ta nasb ubuntu ro anjam bedid
<kayvan> albate intor ke maloome man kheili amatuor tar az in harfaam,chon in karaee ke shoma migi ro aslan ta hala anjam nadadam,
<_root_> kayvan, goshi va tablet android ; avali kalamash HACK hast
<_root_> yani shoma shakt afzar ya hamon goshi ro mekharid hala dighe khodeton OS delkhah ro rosh mirizid
<_root_> alan man search kardam mibinam S3 mini ubuntu ro javab mideh
<_root_> mitonam ye tosie beheton bekonam?
<kayvan> bale ,befarmaeed
<_root_> device shoma root shodeh?
<kayvan> na
<_root_> kayvan, baladid rootesh konid?
<kayvan> fek mikonam betonam,
<_root_> kayvan, usb debug mode ro faal konid
<kayvan> ok
<kayvan> done
<_root_> goshi ro be pc vasl konid
<kayvan> ok
<kayvan> bad?
<_root_> kayvan,  ye site upload ke betonid baz konid begid
<kayvan> dropbox khobe?
<_root_> sabr konid
<kayvan> ok
<_root_> http://ul.to/d2w6dl7r
<_root_> kayvan, ^
<_root_> normal mode
<_root_> kayvan, ?
<kayvan_> agha daram dl mikonam
<kayvan_> bebkhshid
<_root_> kayvan_,  ok
<kayvan_> yekam linkesh konde,tool keshide
<_root_> kayvan_, dl shod?
<kayvan_> na hanooz,70%
<_root_> ok
<kayvan_> dl shod
<_root_>  bzesh kon
<kayvan_> ok
<_root_> runme.bat
<kayvan_> cmd omad
<_root_> kayvan_, roi windows hastid ya linux
<kayvan_> win
<_root_> ok
<_root_> hala addad dare
<_root_> normal modesh chand hast?
<kayvan_> 1-standard dare,normal nist
<_root_> 1 ro bezanid
<kayvan_> ok
<_root_> bayad ye peygmi roi android beyad
<_root_> ok konid roim deviceton
<kayvan_> bale marboot be backupe
<_root_> ok konid]
<kayvan_> restore ham shod
<kayvan_> alan reset mikone
<_root_> baleh sabr konid
<kayvan_> reboot shod
<_root_> khob hala dastghah ro joda konid
<_root_> goshi shoma alan root shod
<kayvan_> alan ye payam dad ke bad az reboot tamom mishe
<_root_> pas sabr konid
<kayvan_> reboot shod,va baste shod cmd
<_root_> ok
<_root_> hala jod konid
<kayvan_> done
<_root_> mobarak basheh goshiton root shod
<kayvan_> merciii!!
<kayvan_> lotf kardid
<kayvan_> be nazare shoma androidi ke alan ro devicam nasbe sari tare ya ubuntu
<_root_> hala berid barai nasb cyanogenmod
<_root_> kayvan_,  android 100%
<_root_> goftam ke ubuntu hanooz aval raheh
<kayvan_> cyanogenmod che taghiri ijad mikone???
<_root_> agheh sari tar mikhaid bayad android khodeton ro pak konid cyanogenmod bezarid
<_root_> bezarid va bebinid
<_root_> hamechi avaz mishe
<_root_> cynogenmod hamin android optimize shodas
<_root_> fezat android hastesh
<kayvan_> emkane in hastesh ke agepashimon shodam betonam bargardoonam be hamin androidi ke hast?
<_root_> kayvan_,  hast ama bayad yeki komaketon koneh
<_root_> albate metonid bebarid be namayandeghi sumsung v onha bar migardonan
<_root_> cyanogen khali jalebe
<kayvan_> ahaa
<kayvan_> ok
<kayvan_> alan too ghesmate dl hastam
<kayvan_> befarmaed chikar konam
<_root_> dl chi?
<kayvan_> hamin cyanogen
<_root_> wait
<_root_> ok
<kayvan_> ok
<_root_> http://beta.download.cyanogenmod.org/install
<_root_> kayvan_, ^^^
<kayvan> link ro baaz kardam
<_root_> kayvan, khob 1-2-3.... dareh be tartib amal konid
<kayvan> ok
<_root_> man montazer memoonam ta anjam bedid
<_root_> aghe moshkeli hast begid
<kayvan> waghean lotf mikonid
<kayvan> hatman
<kayvan> agha mizane not supported
<_root_> kayvan, saber konid
<_root_> kayvan,  ye kam dango fank peyda kard
<_root_> 30daghige vaght darid.?
<_root_> inghada tol mikeshe
<_root_> begam?
<_root_> kayvan, ^^^
<kayvan> vaght daram bale,
<kayvan> zade bood ke support nemikone va riskesh ba khodetone,moshkeli pish nemiad???
<_root_> daghigan chi migheh?
<_root_> kayvan, ?^
<kayvan> sorry,your device is not currently suported by cm installer,
<_root_> ok
<kayvan> you may continue to prepare your device 4 installation at your own risk
<_root_> kayvan, S3 mini?
<kayvan> bale
<_root_> kayvan,  jalebe chon man alan toi list hata android 4.4 kitkat ro ham daram
<kayvan> bale vali device haash mahdoode
<_root_> na kitkat vase s3 mini
<_root_> http://novafusion.pl/2014/04/06/release-carbon-4-4-2-s3-mini-32/
<kayvan> kitkat 442 ro dl konam?
<kayvan> chon ba tavajoh be in ke alan 4.1.2 nasbe roosh,
<_root_> kayvan, http://novafusion.pl/downloads/#
<_root_> s3 mini ro click konid]
<_root_> bad toi menoi ke samt rst baz misheh TWRP va carbon ro dl konid
<_root_> in az noskeh nightly (be manai tazeh az tanoor dar amadeh)
<_root_> ama agheh mekhaid noskhai stable begirid va nasb konid
<_root_> ta hodod ye mah dighe to hamon safeh cyanogen mod meyad
<_root_> entekhab bakhodetoneh
<_root_> kayvan, aghe mikhad ta shoro konim
<kayvan> be nazar waisam baraye stable behtare.na?
<_root_> kayvan,  farghesh ine ke stabelesh marahel nab kamtari dareh.
<_root_> ama az nazar file ha farghi nemikoneh
<kayvan> ahaa
<kayvan> na pas nasb konim
<_root_> kayvan, aval backup
<_root_> shomare tel aks ahang hame mipareh
<_root_> memoriton chandeh?
<kayvan> 8 daram
<_root_> ok
<_root_> http://maclaw.pl/installation-guide-golden/
<_root_> in marahel nasb hast
<_root_> aval backup
<_root_> 2 download file hast
<_root_> 3 shoro nasb
<_root_> backup begirid
<_root_> badesh entekhab konid cyanogenmod mekhaid ya carbon
<kayvan> daram back up migiram,
<_root_> ok
<kayvan> cyanogenmod va carbon,kodom be nzare shoma?
<kayvan> cyanogenmod be asl android nazdiktare,doroste?
<_root_> bale albateh
<kayvan> pas bayad sari tar bashe
<_root_> carboon ham android hast ama ba narm afzarhai kamel tar
<_root_> cyanogen+ye alame theme o narm azar = carbon
<kayvan> kodom version?? az lahaze sakht afzari kam nemiare age bekham 4.4. berizam???
<_root_> kayvan, in carboon va cyanogeni ke darim harfesh ro mizanim faghat barai SIII mini neveshte shode va roi bagiye kar nemideh.
<_root_> in yek
<_root_> dovom toi sitesh neveshteh hich error ya bug gozaresh nashodeh
<_root_> ama az lahaze sabok sankon bodan
<_root_> cyanogenmod < carbon
<kayvan> ahaa,merci az lotfetoon,daram dl mikonam cynogen ro
<_root_> http://get.novafusion.pl/?id=880
<_root_> ?
<kayvan> bale
<kayvan> hamin ro
<_root_> ok
<_root_> http://get.novafusion.pl/file/471202/cm11.0_golden.nova.20140405.ODIN_TWRP.zip
<_root_> in ham mikhaid
<kayvan> ok
<_root_> http://get.maclaw.pl/?id=61 driver sumsung ham
<_root_> in dighe 23mb
<kayvan> ina hamashon data corrouption mishan too idm
<kayvan> ajibe
<_root_> kayvan, ba firefoxid?
<_root_> copy link location bezanid bad bedid be idm
<_root_> beshtar az 2 egment ham nadid
<kayvan> bale ff
<_root_> 2segment
<_root_> 2 bakhsh
<kayvan> segment haro az koja 2 ta konam??
<_root_> kayvan, tanzimate idm
<_root_> fek konam toi hamon safeh add link ham age advance bezanid beshe
<kayvan> segmet ha dorost shod,va samsung usb ham dl shod
<_root_> kayvan, ajaleh nakonid.
<kayvan> get.novafusion.pl/file/471202/cm11.0_golden.nova.20140405.ODIN_TWRP.zip
<kayvan> agha in baraye che kariye??
<kayvan> mage faghat hamoon cm 11nova kafi nist?
<_root_> kayvan,
<_root_> Odin v3.07 for Windows
<_root_> Samsung USB driver
<_root_> ROM for Odin =http://get.novafusion.pl/?id=880 KitKat 4.4.2 (CyanogenMod 11.0) 20140405
<_root_> kayvan, ok?
<kayvan> ok,fek mikonam in file kamel nasb bashe,chon hamin odin ro dl kardam vali hajmesh 400kb bood
<_root_> kayvan, na 200 o khordei hast
<_root_> yekish 100 o khorei
<_root_> kayvan, ?
<kayvan> bale,doroste,
<kayvan> http://get.maclaw.pl/?id=60
<kayvan> in 400kb bood
<_root_> ta kojash raftid?
<kayvan> 204 mb(odin) ta nesfe raft,badesh kam shod!!! vali hanooz dare dl mishe,   oonyeki 198 mb(cm) hamin alan ghat shod...
<kayvan> eybaba!!
<kayvan> in hamash ta nesf mire bad dobare bar migarde avalesh
<kayvan> segmentesham 1 bood
<_root_> kayvan, aghe mitonid ye account rapidbaz begirid rahat tar miheh kareton
<kayvan> nemidonam,
<_root_> ba rapidbaz linketon ro mostgim mekonid bad ham ba 10 ta segment l mekonid rahat
<_root_> hala be har tori ke misheh dl konid
<kayvan> ok
#ubuntu-ir 2015-03-30
<minoo> سلام
<minoo> برنامم تو ایکلیپس اجرا نمی شه
<AliSh45> سلام
<AliSh45> کسی هست؟
<AliSh45> :|
<AliSh45> slm
<AliSh45> kesi has?
<AliSh45> komak niaz daram
<MortezaE> سلام AliSh45
<AliSh45> من قبلا کالی و وین 8.1 داشتم
<AliSh45> کالی رو حذف کردم و بجاش اوبونتو ریختم
<AliSh45> بعد سر گرابی که از کالی مونده بود کلی مشکل پیش اومد
<AliSh45> بخاطر همین با دیسک ویندوز هشت boot repair کردم
<MortezaE> خب
<AliSh45> الان وقتی میخوام از منوی بوت برم توی اوبونتو دوباره یه گراب رو میاره که هیچ گزینه ای نداره و فقط خط فرمان هست :|
<AliSh45> grub>
<AliSh45> یعنی اول میره توی بوت منوی 8.1 بعد وقتی اوبونتو رو انتخاب میکنم اونجوری میشه
<MortezaE> من فکر میکردم با دیسک ویندوز ریپیر کنی گراب رو کلا به فنا میده!
<MortezaE> آها
<MortezaE> AliSh45, خب شا دیسک اوبونتو بذار گراب رو باهاش ریپیر کن
<MortezaE> *خب شما
<AliSh45> با boot-repair?
<MortezaE> *خب شما خط فرمان
<MortezaE> ای بابا اشتباه شد
<AliSh45> چند بار ازش استفاده کردم همه چیزو دوباره داغون میکنه
<MortezaE> *نه، با دو سه تا دستور خط فرمان
<AliSh45> از ویندوز نمیشه کاری کرد؟
<MortezaE> به نظرم بهتره قبل از هر کاری، از MBR یه بکاپ بگیری با dd
<MortezaE> تا اگه خراب شد سریع با یه لینوکس لایو بتونی ریستور کنی
<MortezaE> اگه اشتباه نکنم باید از ۳۲ سکتور اول بکاپ بگیری
<MortezaE> بذار ببینم
<AliSh45> چی O__o
<MortezaE> با dd کار کردی؟
<AliSh45> نه
<MortezaE> dd if=/dev/sda of=mbr.img bs=512 count=63
<MortezaE> Azitrex, درسته؟ یا فقط باید از سکتور صفر بکاپ بگیره؟
<MortezaE> فهمیدی؟ میخوام یه بکاپ داشته باشه که اگه گراب اینستال جواب نداد، ریستور کنه
<AliSh45> نه
<MortezaE> AliSh45, دستوری که بهت دادم یه فایل حدود ۳۰ کیلوبایتی بهت میده
<AliSh45> این خوبه؟
<AliSh45> http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/Grub2Howto/Recover
<MortezaE> AliSh45, آره درسته خودشه
<MortezaE> اما قبلش با دستطوری که گفتم یه بکاپ داشته باش
<MortezaE> *دستوری
<MortezaE> و برای بازیابیش کافیه با یه لینوکس لایو بالا بیای، بری به دایرکتوری اون فایله، و بزنی:
<MortezaE> dd if=mbr.img of=/dev/sda
<MortezaE> اصلاح میکنم:
<MortezaE> dd if=mbr.img of=/dev/sda bs=512 count=1
<AliSh45> salam
<AliSh45> ی سول
<MortezaE> AliSh45, سلام
<AliSh45> توی اوبونتو چطوری میشه ترکیبی مثل alt+shift تعیین کرد که زبان کیبورد تغییر کنه؟
<MortezaE> system setting > text entry
<AliSh45> ندارم
<AliSh45> تو گزینه ها نیست
<AliSh45> Û±Û².Û°Û´
<MortezaE> پس سرچ کن
<AliSh45> سرچ هم کردم
<AliSh45> :|
<AliSh45> هیشکی نیست دیگه؟
<md2014> slm
<hotboy> salam
<hotboy> kasi hast?
<MortezaE> hotboy, don't ask to ask, just ask
<hotboy> pas irc ke migan ene
<MortezaE> :(
<MortezaE> * :)
<MortezaE> hotboy, also join #ubuntu
<MortezaE>  /j #ubuntu
#ubuntu-ir 2015-03-31
<ahmad> this is for test
<ahmadf> test
<javid_> salam
<javid_> kasi hast
#ubuntu-ir 2015-04-01
<Mahdi> salam
<Mahdi> salam kesi hast ye komaki be ma bokone
<Ehsun> Salam
<yaiiaj> :
<yaiiaj> :)
<yaiiaj> che jaye bahalie inja
<yaiiaj> :D
#ubuntu-ir 2015-04-02
<sasan> salam
<sasan> salam
<sasan> kasi mitone b man komak kone?
<Ali__> سلام
#ubuntu-ir 2015-04-04
<arpa121> st
<arpa121> hi
<MortezaE> hello arpa121
#ubuntu-ir 2016-04-04
<masiha68> salam
<masiha68> کسی اینجاست؟
<masiha68> من ابونتو ۱۴ دارم و هرچی میخوام نصب کنم ارور ۴۰۴ میده ... گویا مخزن های فایل عوض شدن
<masiha68> نتم هم اونقد قوی نیست که بتونم اپگرید کنم به ۱۶
<masiha68> ?
<masiha68> جوابی نیست ؟
<iraj> masiha68, باید صبر کنی  گاهی چند ساعت تا کسی نکاهش به پیامات بیافته
<masiha68> اره ... اینجاش بده
<masiha68> مشکل اینه تلگرامم نسخه ش کهنه ست و گروه ساپورت نمی کنه
<iraj> masiha68, با وب برو
<iraj> masiha68, از طریق سایت تلگرام
<iraj> اونجا هم پشتیبانی می کنه masiha68
<masiha68> فک نکنم بشه رفت با سایتش رفت ...
<navid_> سلام
<navid_> کسی هست
<Rasool> سلام. کسی میدونه چجوری میشه یک دستور رو که قراره اجرا بشه، بهش PID مشخص داد؟
<slo__> hi, anyone there opened for question?
#ubuntu-ir 2016-04-05
<STBlack> hi
<alimj> Hello
<alimj> سلام
<STBlack> یه تم خب برای ابنتو
<STBlack> بگو
<STBlack> کسی نمیدونه
<alimj> چی؟
<alimj> من زیاد تم باز نیستم. بچه‌های گروه تلگرام و فورم زیاد در این خصوص با هم صحبت می‌کنند
<alimj> چیزهای زیبایی هم دارند
<alimj> یک پست طولانی هم در انجمن در این خصوص هست
<emzi> STBlack: https://www.reddit.com/r/unixporn/search?q=unity&sort=top&restrict_sr=on
<STBlack> عزیز لینکت کار نکرد
<STBlack> خب یه کمکی بکن
<emzi> برای باز کردن لینک به اینطور چیزی نیاز داری: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/dotvpn/
<emzi> یا تور یا لنترن یا هر گزینه دیگری
<STBlack> بیخیال من تازه کارم
#ubuntu-ir 2016-04-06
<hamidreza> join
<hamidreza> help
<Rasool> سلام
<MrPotato> سلام
<Kolli> سلام
<Kolli> منبع (توتوریال ترجیحا) که بتونم در یک هفته مبانی شبکه رو اوکی کنم؟!
<Kolli> سراغی دارید؟
<Kolli> سلام
<Kolli> سلام
<MrPotato> علی کجاست؟
<Kolli> سلام
<Kolli> چه منبعی برای یادگیری سریع مبانی شبکه خوبه؟
<MrPotato> چ بلایی سر علی اومده؟
<Kolli> کتاب نه، ترجیحا توتوریال
<MrPotato> منظورتون از مبانی در چه حده؟
<MrPotato> انگلیسی بلدید؟
<Kolli> آره
<Kolli> انگلیسی/فارسی
<Kolli> فرقی نمیکنه
<Kolli> انگلیسی بین المللی (وب) البته
<Kolli> نه انگلیسی ادبی
<Kolli> MrPotato: در حدی که بفهمم قضیه چیه
<MrPotato> خب پس اینو سرچ کنید
<Kolli> یا دو سیستم رو بتونم وصل کنم
<MrPotato> network tutorial pdf
<MrPotato> البته من فقط یکم از شبکه میدونم
<Kolli> یه چیزی می خوام مثالهاش رو توی لینوکس زده باشه
<Kolli> ssh داشته باشه به جای putty‫
<Kolli> و اینطور چیزا
<Kolli> مبانی تئوری نمی خوام، مبانی کاربردی
<Kolli> مثلا اینکه شبکه در مدل فلان بهمان تا لایه است و .... بدردم نمی خوره
<MrPotato> الآن میخواید چیکار کنید؟کار با ‏SSH‏ رو یاد بگیرید؟
<MrPotato> آها دارم میفهمم
<Kolli> می خوام یاد بیگرم برم بگم آقا من کار با شبکه یک کم بلدم. بقیه اش رو تو کار یاد می گیرم. یک کار به من بدید
<MrPotato> پیشنهاد میکنم کار با دستورات شبکه لینوکس رو یاد بگیرید
<MrPotato> Linux network commands
<Kolli> خوب همین: منبع برای این
<Kolli> آهان
<MrPotato> سرچ کنید.چند تا سایت خوب هست
<Kolli> سایت مخصوصی که نمی بینم
<Kolli> از این چیزاست:
<Kolli> Top 10 basic networking commands i
<Kolli> 13 Linux Network Configuration فخخمس
<MrPotato> آره همینا
<Kolli> http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/tutorials/l-lpic2205/index.html
<masbesh> سلام.
<masbesh> من یه باگ امنیتی توی یه سایت شرط بندی روسی پیدا کردم. میشه از طریق اون شرط بندی کرد و 100 درصد برنده شد
<masbesh> 1xbet.com
<masbesh> یه مقدار از نظر فنی به مشکل خوردم. گفتم شاید اینجا کسی باشه که بتونه کمک کنه
<masbesh> کسی نبود؟
<Parisa> Hi
<masbesh> سلام
<Parisa> خوبی
<masbesh> خیلی ممنون
<Parisa> اسامی بچه ها کجامینویسه
<masbesh> جان؟؟؟؟؟!!!!
<Parisa> قبلها میومدم ای هرسی
<Parisa> بغل دست راست اسم افراد انلاین بود
<masbesh> الان هم هست
<Parisa> پس بذامن نیست
<Parisa> هنوز هم نرم افزارمخصوص ای ارسی هست
<masbesh> فکر کنم مشکل از مرورگرت باشه.
<Parisa> بامرورگرموبایلم
<Parisa> گوگل چروم
<masbesh> پس احتمالا واسه همونه
<masbesh> مثل این که شما قدیمی این جمع هستی؟
<Parisa> نه قدیمی چت ای ارسی هستم
<Parisa> این کانال الان همینطوری پیداکردم
<masbesh> یعنی توی انجمن اوبونتو نیستی؟
<Parisa> نه
<Parisa> میشه معرفیش کنی
<masbesh> یه انجمنی هستش که علاقه مند های لینوکس و اوبونتو و طرف دار های
<masbesh> free software
<Parisa> اکی ممنون
<Parisa> بااجازه من برم بای
<masbesh> قربانت...
#ubuntu-ir 2016-04-07
<MrPotato> سلام
<Rasool> سلام. بفرما
<MrPotato> بفرما ینی چی؟
<MrPotato> فقط سلام کردم بفرما نداره ک
<Rasool> خب سلام روستایی بی طمع نیست خخخ
<MrPotato> فک کنم نمیدونی من کیم
<Rasool> آقای سیب زمینی؟
<MrPotato>  /whois mrpotato
<Rasool> حوصله بیست سوالی ندارم
<MrPotato> اون دستور رو اجرا کردی؟
<Rasool> نچ. گفتم که حوصله ندارم خخخ
<MrPotato> یعنی حوصله امتحان کردن اون دستور کوچیک رو نداری؟
<Rasool> نُچ
<Rasool> الان ذهنم درگیر گیته.
<MrPotato> تو ‏IRC‏ باید اون دستور رو بزنی
<Rasool> آره میدونم
<Rasool> ولی حالش ندارم
<MrPotato> خیلی بیحالی
<MrPotato> بعدش من روستایی نیستم شهریم :‏p
<MrPotato> :p
<MrPotato> چیکا میکنی؟
<Rasool> هیچی رفتم ناهار بخورم. خوردم اومدم
<MrPotato> دیگه همراه کامپیوتر غذاتو صرف نمیکنی؟
<Rasool> نه بزرگ تر سر سفره بود، زشت بود بلند شم از سر سفره
<MrPotato> لول
<MrPotato> راستی از میرجمالی خبر نداری؟تو کانال نیست
<Rasool> اه هیچ جا آموزش درست و حسابی واسه گیت پیدا نمیشه
<Rasool> خخخ علی؟ من کلا نمیشناسمش
<MrPotato> alimj
<MrPotato> ddg it: git cheat sheet pdf
<Rasool> نه آموزش راه اندازیش رو میخوام. اینکه چه بسته هایی خوبه نصب بشه تا کار باهاش راحت تر بشه و ...
<Rasool> https://githowto.com/
<Rasool> اینو دیدم. برم ببینم چیه
<MrPotato> موفق باشی
<Rasool> :)
<Rasool> نه آموزش خوبی به نظر میاد
<Rasool> حال و حوصله گیت هاب ندارم اصلا
<Rasool> هی باید بری فایرفاکس باز کنی بیاریش هی تو این صفحه بری تو اون صفحه بری. مسخره بازی
<MrPotato> راستی نسخه جدید ‏BHA‏ خیلی وقته ساختمش
<MrPotato> اما هنوز رو گیت هاب نیست
<Rasool> پس زودی بذارش رو گیت هاب خخخ
<Rasool> من تقریبا ۲۰ تا اسکریپت قد و نیم قد نوشتم که باید همه رو کامل کنم بذارم توی گیت هاب
<MrPotato> فعلا ک نمیتونم
<Rasool> آخریش یه اسکریپت واسه نشون دادن آپدیت بسته ها توی کانکی بود
<MrPotato> پس سریع بزارشون رو گیت هاب
<MrPotato> مث من مشکل نت نداری
<Rasool> نه من نتم خوبه. ۸ مگابیت روزی ۱ گیگ خخخ
<MrPotato> wow
<MrPotato> @.@
<Rasool> های وب دارم. گیگی ۷۰۰ تومن
<MrPotato> روز خسته کننده ایه.برای من.چطو بوت لودر اوبونتو رو برگردونم؟
<Rasool> چطورش شده مگه؟
<Rasool> https://wiki.ubuntu.ir/wiki/Grub/Recover
<MrPotato> به چی نیاز دارم؟مشکل اینه ک دیسک زنده ندارم.هیچی خواستم ‏Tinycore‏ نصب کنم اینطو شد
<Rasool> چوم. من همیشه با همین راه گراب رو درست میکنم
<MrPotato> یعنی راهی جز دیسک زنده اوبونتو نیس؟
<Rasool> در هر صورت برای تعمیر گراب ب یه دیسترو نیاز داری
<MrPotato> این چی:
<MrPotato> Grubrescuedisk
<Rasool> به صورت ایزو؟
<Rasool> اه من برای گیت هابم رمز دو مرحله ‌ای گذاشتم. این گیت متنی ساپورت نمی کنه ازش :|
<MrPotato> فک کنم آره.شاید هم ‏img
<Rasool> خب ببین در هر صورت نیاز داری یه چیزی رو لایو بوت کنی و باهاش گرابت رو درست کنی
<MrPotato> میدونم ولی چی؟
<Rasool> یه توزیع کوچیک که گراب توش باشه حله
<MrPotato> میشناسی؟
<MrPotato> Puppy?
<Rasool> توزیع کوچک که خودم تست کرده باشم، slax هست. ولی حجمش ۲۰۰ مگه
<Rasool> http://www.slax.org/
<MrPotato> saved
<MrPotato> اوبونتو مینی چی؟
<Rasool> اون لایو نیست
<Rasool> اوبونتو مینی ۳۰ مگه ولی لایو نیست
<Rasool> اینم هست. ۱۰۰ مگه
<Rasool> http://puppylinux.org/main/Overview%20and%20Getting%20Started.htm
<Rasool> دبیان لایو هم هست ولی ۴۰۰ مگه
<MrPotato> آرچ؟
<Rasool> آرچ ۵۰۰ مگه
<MrPotato> پاپی توزیع باحالیه
<MrPotato> اندی پیش امتحانش کردم
<Rasool> من تستش نکردم. توی این سبکا فقط سلکس رو امتحان کردم
<Rasool> که خوب بود.
<MrPotato> ممنون بابت پیشنهادات :)
<Rasool> :)
<MrPotato> حالا خوبه این فلاپی داس رو دارم
<MrPotato> تونستم باهاش سیستم رو بوت کنم
<Rasool> خخخ
<MrPotato> چند تا بازی هم روش داشتم
<MrPotato> بازی پانگ
<MrPotato> پکمن
<MrPotato> زمین کن و امثالهم
<MrPotato> باحالا
<Rasool> خخخ
<MrPotato> حداقل از هیچی بهتره
<Rasool> ها خخ اگه گراب داشته باشه باهاش میشه درست کرد گراب اوبونتو رو
<MrPotato> فلاپی گراب؟
<Rasool> کلا
<MrPotato> فلاپی گراب هم ندارم
<Rasool> همون پاپی لینوکس رو چک کن
<MrPotato> خب
<MrPotato> دلیل اینکه ‏Tinycore‏ رو نصبیدم این بود ک ی کاری شبیه ‏LFS‏ بکنم
<Rasool> خخخ خب debootstrap نصب میکردی
<MrPotato> اون چیه؟
<MrPotato> ی توضیح یک خطی
<Rasool> نصب گنولینوکس از روی گنولینوکس
<Rasool> که بیشتر واسه اوبونتو و دبیانه
<Rasool> یعنی یه دبیان یا یه اوبونتو میاری بالا بعد از روش اوبونتوی دلخواهت رو میسازی
<Rasool> یا نصب گنولینوکس از صفر
<Rasool> تفاوت ال اف اس با این روش اینه که ال اف اس از همون اولش کامپایل داره ولی این کامپایل شده هست و فقط بر اساس نیازت گنولینوکس خودت رو میسازی
<MrPotato> وقتی نصبش میکنی خودش چی داره؟
<Rasool> ۱۰۰ تا بسته داره کلا
<Rasool> linux - coreutils - adduser  , ...
<MrPotato> ها اینا.بسته های پایه
<Rasool> آره دقیقا. فقط بسته هایی که اگه نباشن سیستمت بوت نمیشه رو نصب میکنه
<Rasool> باقیش دیگه به عهده خودت
<MrPotato> خودش ی توزیعه دیگه؟
<Rasool> یعنی لینوکس رو هم خودت باید بهش بگی نصب کنه وگرنه نصب نمی کنه خخخ
<Rasool> نه. فقط یه نرم افزاره
<Rasool> که روی یه توزیع ران میکنی بعد باهاش یه توزیع دیگ میسازی
<Rasool> http://ubuntunews.ir/install-ubuntu-1510-with-debootstrap/
<MrPotato> من برم در موردش بخونم.فعلا
<Rasool> باش برو. منم در مورد این گیته از جادی پرسیدم. ببینم چی میگه
<MrPotato> این ک نت میخواد.درسته؟
<Rasool> آره. ۷۰ مگ تقریبا
<Rasool> اگه مین بیس رو نصب کنی ۷۰ مگ. اگه کامل تر نصبش کنی تقریبا ۱۵۰ مگ میشه
<MrPotato> پس باس برم همون تاینی کر
<MrPotato> نت ندارم
<Rasool> اون لایو داره؟
<MrPotato> آره لایو داره
<Rasool> خب پس حیرون چی هستی؟ خخ
<MrPotato> چطو؟
<Rasool> خب وقتی لایو داره پس گراب هم داره دیگه
<Rasool> همون رو لود کن بعد گراب اوبونتو رو درست کن
<MrPotato> نه نداره
<MrPotato> lol
<Rasool> خخخ
<Rasool> لینوکس نیست فکر کنم خخخ
<MrPotato> اینجا رو ببین:
<MrPotato> tinycorelinux.com
<Rasool> بدون گراب پس چجوری بوت میشه؟
<MrPotato> نمیدونم.
<Rasool> خخخ
<MrPotato> فرض میکنیم گراب داره.چطو گراب اوبونتو رو درست کنم؟
<Rasool> همون لینک ویکی که بهت دادم دیگه
<MrPotato> update grub?
<Rasool> پارتیشن اوبونتو رو ماونت میکنی بعد گراب رو براساس این پارتیشن میریزی روی اول هاردت
<Rasool> نه اول پارتیشن اوبونتو رو توی تاینی کور ماونت میکنی. مثلا توی mnt
<MrPotato> بزا لینک رو بخونم
<MrPotato> آها گرفتم
<Rasool> خوبه
<Rasool> ای دست های پرتوان برس به داد گراب بی توان خخخ
<MrPotato> خواستم زحمت تایپ الکی واس من رو نکشید
<MrPotato> lol
<Rasool> خخخ
<MrPotato> شاعر هم هستید؟
<Rasool> خخخ نه
<Rasool> اون دیالوگ کاراگاه گجت بود خخخ
<MrPotato> نه گراب نبود
<MrPotato> این توزیع رو میشناسی:
<MrPotato> lindows
<Rasool> آره خخخ
<MrPotato> این سزای خائنان ب لینوکس است
<Rasool> خخخ
<Rasool> من خیلی حساس شدم روی این قضیه فلسفه
<MrPotato> کسانی که میخواهند لینوکس را ناقص کرده و
<Rasool> هرکی به لینوکس خیانت کنه، مرتد اعلام میشه خخخ
<MrPotato> شبیه ویندوز بکنند
<MrPotato> lol
<Rasool> جدیدا من اوبونتو رو هم مرتد اعلام میکنم خخخ
<Rasool> میخوام برم سراغ دبیان دوباره
<MrPotato> lol
<Rasool> از زمانی که کنونیکال با مایکروسافت رفیق شده من ازش بدوم اومده. خوبیش اینجاس که تیم اوبونتو با کنونیکال متفاوته. وگرنه الان با اوبونتو پیام نمیدادم خخخ
<Rasool> تا دو سه سال پیش اوبونتو جزئی از کنونیکال بود ولی الان جدا شده و واسه خودشه کلا. کنونیکال فقط داره حمایت میکنه و هیچ دخالتی دیگه نداره
<MrPotato> کنونیکال رفیق مایکروسافت؟
<Rasool> ها دیگه. مگه ندیدی الان اوبونتو توی ویندوز۱۰ اجرا میشه؟
<Rasool> الان دیگه اوبونتو شده جزئي از ویندوز۱۰
<MrPotato> اون مگه دروغ اول آوریل نبود؟
<Rasool> نه بابا دروغ کجا بوده؟
<MrPotato> O.o
<Rasool> توی کنفرانس بیلد ۲۰۱۶ خبرش اومد
<Rasool> اون خبر پایان دادن اوبونتو دروغ بود. خبر آوردن اوبونتو و بش توی ویندوز درست بود
<MrPotato> انقد دروغ تو راسته ک آدم نمیفهمه
<Rasool> اوبونتو مال هیشکی نیست که قرار باشه پایانش بدن. الان اوبونتو برای هر بخش یه تیم توسعه اصلی داره و باقی مردم ه م توسعه دهنه های افتخاریش هستن که عمرا پایان داده بشه.
<Rasool> ولی الان کنونیکال اومده همکاری کرده با مایکروسافت تا اوبونتو توی ویندوز ۱۰ اجرا بشه
<Rasool> یعنی این قضیه ارتباطی با تیم اوبونتو نداره
<Rasool> مثل این می مونه من بیام اوبونتو رو بذارم توی ویندوز۱۰
<MrPotato> خائن!
<Rasool> ربطی به تیم اصلی نداره ولی چون آزاد منتشر میشه، هر شرکتی میتونه اینکارو برای خودش یا باقی شرکتا انجام بدن
<Rasool> آره دیگه. اسمش خیانته. وقتی شما پشت ویندوز میشینی. به حساب چون دستورات شل لینوکس توش اجرا میشه همه فکر میکنن پس الان دیگه لینوکس دارن
<MrPotato> نه ایطو نیست
<Rasool> در صورتی که گنولینوکس یعنی شما نرم افزار غیرآزاد روی پلتفرمت نداشته باشی. وقتی روی ویندوز ۱۰ تا برنامه آزاد پو ۱۰۰۰ تا غیرآزاده این دیگه هیچ بویی از لینوکس نبرده
<MrPotato> bash != linux
<Rasool> اونا چی میفهمن لینوکس چیه اصلا خخخ
<MrPotato> البته خودم هم دنبال آزادی نرم افزار زیاد نیستم.نمیدونم چرا اومدم اینور
<Rasool> ولی جدا اوبونتو داخلش ران میشه. یعنی صرفا دستورات معمولی شل نیست. اگه اپت هم توش باشه کلا سیستم عامل اوبونتو میره توی ویندوز۱۰
<Rasool> خخخ خائن خخخ
<MrPotato> apt?
<Rasool> ها. اگه اپت هم توی ویندوز ۱۰باشه پس انگاری کل سیستم عامل داخلشه
<Rasool> انگار گنو رو روی NT ران کردن خخخ
<Rasool> gnu/nt
<Rasool> خخخخ
<MrPotato> فک کنم ی نفر میگفت داره داخل ویندوز ده از اپت استفاده میکنه
<MrPotato> داخل کانال پایتون میگفت
<MrPotato> ‏!!!
<Rasool> خیانت مستقیم به گنو خخخ
<Rasool> gnu/hurd , gnu/linux , gnu/nt khkhkh
<Rasool> اگه واسه موبایل هم سیستم عامل آزادتر از اوبونتو بیاد، من اوبونتوتاچ رو هم پاک میکنم خخخ
<Rasool> فعلا اوبونتوتاچ رو نگه میدارم چون هیچ سیستم عاملی به آزادی اون نمیرسه
<Rasool> در اصل مهم گنو هست نه لینوکس. گنو توی ویندوز استفاده بشه، کاربراش از اینی ک هست متعصب تر میشن توی ویندوز
<Rasool> دیگه خیلی ناجوره ما اینجا اوبونتو استفاده کنیم بعد اونا توی ویندوزشون اوبونتو استفاده کنن. اصلا مایه ننگه
<Rasool> خخخ
<Rasool> پیش به سوی دبیان یا آرچ
<Rasool> for ever
<Rasool> دبیان خوبه. دبیان خودشم بکشه بازم آزاده خخخ
<MrPotato> lol
<Rasool> البته گفتم. اوبونتو جدای از اون تصمیم مایکروسافت و کنونیکاله. اوبونتو تیمش جداس و راه خودشون رو ادامه میدن. یعنی تیم اوبونتو نیومده مستقیما همکاری کنه. واسه همین فعلا نصب دارمش
<Rasool> ولی اگه ببینم کاربرای ویندوزی صفت دارن از این قضیه سو استفاده میکنن، میرم دبیان نصب میکنم و راحت
<Rasool> دیگه همین کم مونده اونا قاطی ما بشن خخخ
<Rasool> تنها نکته‌ی خوبش میدونی چیه؟ خخخ
<Rasool> اونم اینه که اگه روی ویندوز ۱۰ این بیاد، آمار دسکتاپ گنولینوکس یه ۲۰۰ میلیونی بیشتر میشه خخخ
<Rasool> قبلا میگفتن سهم لینوکس توی دسکتاپ ۲ درصده. اینجوری میشه ۲۰ درصد خخخ
<Rasool> ولی چه فایده؟ به قیمت تن دادن به نرم افزار غیرآزاد؟ صد سال سیاه
<Rasool> امیدوارم ریچارد استالمن حکم مرتد شدن اوبونتو رو اعلام کنه
<Rasool> همین الانشم استالمن دل خوشی از اوبونتو نداره
<Rasool> اوبونتو کم کم داره انحصاری میشه
<Rasool> همین الان هم شما تا اوبونتو نداشته باشی نمی تونی اوبونتوتاچ نصب کنی روی گوشیت. ابزارهاش فقط تو مخازن اوبونتو هستن
<MrPotato> استالمن تاحالا در این مورد چیزی نگفتن؟
<Rasool> یا مثلا یونیتی رو همه ی توزیع ها نمی تونن داشته باشن
<Rasool> نمیدونم. ولی در مورد غیرآزاد بودن اوبونتو که استالمن صریحا اعلام کرده. خیلی وقته
<Rasool> اینارو ولش. من گیت رو چکارش کنم؟ خخخ برم تو محیط تحت وب کدهام رو بذارم؟ منی که همش تبلیغ محیط کامندلاین میکنم، خیلی آبروریزیه که برم کدهام رو توی محیط گرافیکی بنویسم خخخ
<MrPotato> فک کنم مایکروسافت با ویندوز ۱۰ رکورد بزنه
<Rasool> به کمرش بزنه رکورد خخخ
<MrPotato> رکورد دزدی
<Rasool> نرم افزار آزاد رو که دیگه نمی تونه بدزده. نرم افزار آزاد لایسنس داره. الکی که نیست. کپی رایت داره.
<Rasool> باید هرچی که گذاشت تو سیستم عاملش، سورسش هم آزاد باقی بذاره
<Rasool> اینجوری ویندوز یه پرکش غیرآزاده یه پرکش آزاد خخخ
<MrPotato> من با گیت کار نکردم.ولی خود گیت هاب آموزشش رو داره
<MrPotato> بش چطو میاد تو ویندوز؟
<Rasool> احتمالا به صورت بهینه کردن هسته ی ویندوز با گنو
<Rasool> که ارتباط مستقیم پیدا میکنن با هسته
<Rasool> دیگه فکر کنم حتی gcc هم بره
<Rasool> کلا اسکریپت می نویسی توی ویندوز و اجرا میشه خخخ چی فکر کردی خخخ
<Rasool> بحث فراتر از بیزی باکسه
<Rasool> مثلا بیزی باکس خودش ۲۰۰ تا ابزار داره. ولی این از اونم بیشتره.
<Rasool> بعد خیلی جالبه. میزنی ال اس جواب میده:
<Rasool> c/ d/ e/ f/ خخخخ
<Rasool> cd /c/windows/ خخخ
<Rasool> من دیگه برم. فعلا
<MrPotato> مگه نرم افزار آزاد مجوز نداره؟
<MrPotato> سلام
#ubuntu-ir 2016-04-08
<masssoud> :|
<masssoud> سلام دوستان
<MrPotato> سلام
<mamali> salam doosetan
<mamali> :)
<mamali> yek soali daram
<mamali> kasi hast
<mamali> iraj: salam iraj ghaderi
<mamali> hhhhhiiii
<mamali> kasi hast
<mamali> javabe mano bede
<mamali> ?
<mamali> khodahafeze shoma bandegane khalese KHODA
<mamali> :)))))))))))))))
<mamali> bye
<mamali> bye'
<mamali> bye''
<mamali> bye''''
<mamali> exit
<mamali> quit
#ubuntu-ir 2016-04-09
<a_> salam
<a_> khobid dostan kasi enja hast
<iraj> a_, salam
<iraj> a_, soaleto bepors age moshkeli dari
<a_> be nazareton
<a_> man az linux kali estefade konam
<a_> ya ubuntu
<a_> ?
<a_> baraye maintain ye site ?
<Usef> salam dustan
<Usef> kasi mitune dar morede freez va crach screen komakam kone?
<Usef> hich jaye internet hichkas javabe mano nadad
<Usef> alan 4 mahe gire inam
<Usef> kasi hast?
<Usef> bacheha kasi mitune komakam kone?
<MrPotato> wb alimj
<MrPotato> :)
<MrPotato> recent days you were absent
<alimj> MrPotato: How are you doing :-D
<MrPotato> do you know me?
<MrPotato> how are you?
<alimj> MrPotato: Actually no. We have never spoken. ;-)
<MrPotato> try whois then u know
<MrPotato> this is my new name
<MrPotato> :D
<alimj> Oh. Cool
<MrPotato> what do u think about bitcoin?
<mohsen7578> salam
<mohsen7578> kasi hast
<mohsen7578> komak
<mohsen7578> lotfan ...
<mohsen7578> i need help ....
<emzi> !ask
<lubotu3`> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mohsen7578> من کریو نصب کردم
<mohsen7578> الان مشکلی که دارم اینه نمیتونم باکش کنم
<mohsen7578> از شما اساتید میخوام کمکم کنید
<mohsen7578> کلی دستور تست کردم جواب نمیده
<emzi> چطوری نصب کردی؟ اینجا هم استادی نمیشناسم (:
<mohsen7578> شما همه از من وارد ترید
<emzi> چطوری نصب کردی؟
<mohsen7578> اول از طریق یه بکیج
<emzi> پکیج دب؟
<emzi> deb
<mohsen7578> بعدش از ریکاوری کامل نصبش کردم و سرور و یوزر نیم دادم
<mohsen7578> اره
<emzi> اگر دب بوده که با مدیربستهها پاک میشه
<emzi> apt remove --purge folan
<emzi> یا
<emzi> dpkg -r folan
<mohsen7578> همه ی اینا رو تست کردم
<mohsen7578> کریو ب
<mohsen7578> کریو کنار کرنل بوت میشه
<emzi> اگر با دب نصب شده، مدیر بسته پاکش می کنه
<emzi> چه خطایی با اَپت می گیری؟
<emzi> کنار کرنل؟ O_۰
<mohsen7578> با این دستور باک میکنم
<mohsen7578> همه چیر بدون مشکل باک میشه
<mohsen7578> اما با خاموش و روشن شدن مجدد برمیگرده
<mohsen7578> به نظرتون چیکار کنم
<emzi> sudo apt remove --purge kerio | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<emzi> mohsen7578: خروجی دستور بالا یک لینک است
<mohsen7578> خب؟
<emzi> اسم برنامه را به درستی جای گزین کن و لینکی که می گیری را به اشتراک بذار
<mohsen7578> sudo apt remove --purge kerio-connect | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<emzi> می خوام بینم خروجی دستور زیر چیه:
<mohsen7578> WARNING: apt does not have a stable CLI interface yet. Use with caution in scripts.  E: Unable to locate package kerio-connect date: 2016-04-09T17:01:31.856000+00:00 digest: 84027097dabce511edad8b1e8c7ff636abbd089d long: AIQCcJfavOUR7a2LHox_9jarvQid short: vQid size: 82 status: already exists url: https://ptpb.pw/vQid
<emzi>  sudo apt remove --purge kerio-connect
<mohsen7578> hghk ld'i l,[,n kdsj
<emzi> E: Unable to locate package kerio-connect
<emzi> نصب نیست که!
<mohsen7578> الان میگه موجود نیست
<mohsen7578> بعد از یک بار یا دو بار خاموش روشن کردن خودکار نصب میشع
<emzi> ایده ای ندارم! برای نصب نیاز به اجازه کاربر داره.
#ubuntu-ir 2016-04-10
<MrPotato> سلام
<MrPotato> سلام ایرج
<iraj> MrPotato,  salamm
<reza> salam
<iraj> reza, hi
<iraj> reza, merc
<iraj> reza,  '/etc/apt/sources.list'
<iraj> محتویبات این فایل رو جایگزین کن ببین
<iraj> 'sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list'
<reza> ino  bezanam to terminal ?
<iraj> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<iraj> reza, are
<iraj> 'sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list'
<iraj> reza, بالایی رو که فرستادم بزن. برات راحتره
<iraj> قبلی با نانو بود برات سخته تازه کاری
<reza> list servera ro dade
<iraj> رضا اره. اختمالا باید بروز بشن
<iraj> reza,  https://www.linode.com/docs/platform/package-mirrors
<iraj> ubuntu system setting رو بخون
<iraj> قث
<iraj> reza, می تونی از کسی که اوبونتو داره لیست میرورهاشو بگیری
<reza> ok  mamnonam
<iraj> خواهش
#ubuntu-ir 2017-04-03
<javadin> سلام
<pari> salam
<pari> من میتونم mac را روی vmware در ویندوز نصب کنم؟
<pari> dvd mac را نمیشناسه ...
<pari> mac sierra
<pari> راهنمایی کنید
<pari> مرسی
<javadkhof> سلام
<javadkhof> تونستنش که  خواستن  توانستن است :D
<javadkhof> ولی خب یکم گیر و  گور داره  من تاحالا این کار رو نکردم اگه  توی روند نصب مشکل دارید توی گوگل سرچ کنید حتما بود ن و هستن کساییکه این کار رو انجام دادن و آموزششو توی نت گزاشتن !
<javadkhof> ولی اگه با  وی ام ویر مشکل دارید من  ویرتوال باکس رو پیشنهاد می کنم :)
<javadkhof> هم ازاد ئه هم رایگان :)
#ubuntu-ir 2017-04-04
<javadkhof> شنگول نیست ؟
<shangul> چرا هست
<shangul> فقط الآن باید بره سراغ ناهار و بعدش هم درس و مشق و اینا
<shangul> :D
<javadkhof> شنگول چجوری اسم ام رو کاری کنم  که  کس دیگه ای با اسم من  نتونه  وارد  irc بشه !
<shangul> register
<javadkhof> کجا ؟
<shangul>  /msg nickserv help
#ubuntu-ir 2017-04-06
<payam> Join
<payam> help
<ali> join
<Behruz> Hello.
<wrrgdrgdgrgd> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2017-04-08
<croco13> سلام در هنگام نصب تور با apt با اخطار زیر مواجه میشم راه حل چیست ؟..The method driver /usr/lib/apt/methods/tor+http could not be found.
<safeith> croco13 :  بسته apt-transport-tor نصب کنید
<AMir_> salam
<Guest84810> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2017-04-09
<Cluwix> Salam
#ubuntu-ir 2018-04-02
<parnin> سلام
<parnin> دوستان میتونم برنامه ی پروتئوس که برای کاربا ریزپردازنده هاست رو روو اوبونتو نصب کنم؟
#ubuntu-ir 2018-04-03
<ehsanRV> is there any one here?
#ubuntu-ir 2018-04-06
<hessam> سلام
<hessam_> .
#ubuntu-ir 2019-04-03
<homayoon> درود
<homayoon> مدیر کسی اینجا هست
<homayoon> بعد از سالیانی می‌خوام لاگین کنم پیام خطا در بانک اطلاعاتی می‌ده
<homayoon> اوکی شد دیگه وارد شدم
